# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Γενικά >  >  Μια φορά και ενα καιρό οι ωραίοι ονειροπόλοι των Ερτζιανών...

## dovegroup

Μια φορά και ενα καιρό πρίν πολλά χρόνια ήταν κάτι παιδιά κάθε ηλικίας που τρελαίνονταν για πειραματισμούς, 
Αυτά λοιπόν τα παιδιά κλείνονταν στο δωμάτιο τους - εργαστήριο τους μέρες ολόκληρες με χαλασμένα ραδιόφωνα και τηλεοράσεις αργότερα,
και έφτιαχναν πειρατικούς ραδιοσταθμούς η αλλιώς όπως συνηθίζω να λέω ερασιτεχνικούς πομπούς στα ΑΜ & FM αργότερα...
Τότε δεν υπήρχαν τεχνολογικές δυνατότητες εντοπισμού τους και κανείς δεν έδινε σημασία αν δεν του χάλαγαν την τηλεόραση (αυτό πολύ αργότερα)...
Ομως υπήρχαν και οι καλοθελητές πάντα πρόθυμοι να πατάξουν το τεράστιο έγκλημα αυτών των εραστών, γείτονες που είχαν παράπονα ή που είχαν μια κόρη 
που ήταν ερωτευμένη με τον εκφωνητή που σαγηνευτική φωνή προσκαλούσε σε επικοινωνία και αφιερώσεις, ή κάποιοι άλλοι επειδή 
δεν άντεχαν την τόση δημοσιότητα στη διπλανή πόρτα ή θα ήθελαν και αυτοί το ίδιο αλλά δεν μπορούσαν, ή και οι άλλοι ερασιτέχνες που δεν άντεχαν επίσης των ανταγωνισμό αργότερα... 
Ομως πέρα απο τα κακά δυνά που προσέφερε αυτό το ευγενές άθλημα είχε και καλά, είχε ρομαντισμό, ερωτισμό, αγάπη για νέες γνώσεις, δημιουργία, και μαγεία...
Τα παραμύθια όμως εχουν τέλος και αυτό το είπανε ελεύθερη ραδιοφωνία και όλοι σχεδόν χάρηκαν (οι περισσότεροι) που δεν θα ήταν παράνομοι και στήριξαν τη ιδέα και αφού την είδαν να 
υλοποιήτε τότε τους έπιασε κόμπος στο στομάχι και ή την κάνανε με ελαφρά για αλλού ή σαν κολλημένοι απατημένοι ζηλιάρηδες εραστές έμπιξαν κάτω τα πόδια και πιθανά να ταλαιπωρούνται μέχρι και σήμερα.
Χρήμα να έχεις, όρεξη επιμονή και όλα γίνονται...
Ολα αυτά τα χρόνια ακούω για τον σταθμό του πολυτεχνείου και για τους επίδοξους ιδιοκτήτες ή μελλοντικούς ιδιοκτήτες των της εποχής εκείνης που κατα καιρούς εχω δεί, μοιάζει σαν το δήθεν τίμιο ξύλο που εμπιστευτικά δίνουν διάφοροι εδώ και εκεί...
Ξεκινάμε με μια λίστα καταγεγραμμένων ερασιτεχνών FM της εποχής ατυχώς κουτσουρεμένη απο μέγιστη καταστροφή σε κατάσταση πανικού απο ενα καλό φίλο που δεν είναι πιά κοντά μας, 
πολύ μικρότερη μιάς τεράστιας λίστας που είχαμε κρατήσει απο...ήταν Δεκέμβρης του 76 το κρατικό έπαιζε Paul Anka, Beatles, Stones, κάπου δίπλα στο κρατικό ακούω τον πρώτο ερασιτέχνη με φφφφφ στο μικρόφωνο ενα δύο, δοκιμές απο το ράδιο κάτι...και στο καπάκι paint it black...ήταν η αρχή...τι πώς υπάρχουν ερασιτέχνες στα FM?
Την επόμενη μέρα κιόλας ενα παλιό Vega 107 ραδιόφωνο ήταν το υποψήφιο θύμα μου αν θυμάμαι καλά EF80 & EL84 και τρεχάλα στους φίλτατους πόντιους απο καταγωγής τότε νεαρούς αδερφούς που έκαναν ντεμπούτο σαν επισκευαστές της γειτονιάς Θανάση και Σωτήρη για πληροφορίες πρός Έλληνες επίδοξους αεροπόλους...έφαγα πόρτα και συμβουλές να μείνω μακρυά...θα σκοτωθείς, θα σε κλαίει η μανούλα σου άστα αυτά πήγαινε παίξε μπάλα, κρυφτό και κάνε ποδήλατο και έλα σε 5 χρόνια να σου πούμε...αφού επιμένεις φτιάξε κανά ραδιοφωνάκι με AC108-109 και άστα αυτά... Αυτό ήταν σε 20 μέρες είχα βρεί κυκλώματα, σχέδια, AC,BD,BC, αλλά πήρε σχεδόν ενα χρόνο ο μεταβλητός του Vega να μείνει με 4 φύλλα και η EF80 έπαιζε και τα έπαιζε κάπου στους 102 Mhz και σιγά να μην ήταν μόνο αυτή η συχνότητα της με σταθερό αποζευκτικό μεταξύ άνοδου κεραίας...με κλειστό δίπολο τηλεόρασης και 300Ω με καλώδιο πλακέ που έσπαγε, λίγο αργότερα πήρα 75Ω και αργότερα είχα μιά καλούμπα RG58 αγορασμένη απο παλαιοπώλη στο μοναστηράκι που δεν ήξερε τι είχε...και η κεραία πήγε 25 μέτρα...και σχέδιο αντιγραφή στο χέρι απο παλαιό βιβλίο αγνώστου ταυτότητας Ελληνικό απο τον πατέρα ενός φίλου που αντιγράψαμε κρυφά, φυσικομαθηματικός αυτός που είχε στην αποθήκη απο την Θεσσαλονίκη σαν φοιτητής ενα μεσαντζίδικο με μιά λυχνία πιθανά 6L6 δεν θυμάμαι...
Αφιερωμένο εξαιρετικά σε όλους αυτούς που έτρεχαν στα παζάρια, στις μάντρες, στα μαγαζιά αργότερα στο μοναστηράκι, στις εταιρείες πολύ αργότερα για να υλοποιήσουν το μεράκι τους.
Αφιερωμένο σε όσους ξενύχταγαν πάνω απο ενα τσίγκο και έπιαναν την υψηλή, καρβούνιαζαν, τρύπαγαν, κόλαγαν, ξεβίδωναν, συντόνιοαν, άπλωναν καλώδια και κεραίες στις ταράτσες, έτρεχαν με ενα τρανζιστοράκι στο χέρι να δούν που ακούγονται έκαναν κλήσεις για control και πάλι απο την αρχή...πάνω στην ταράτσα, το μαλλί κατσάρωσε αρκετές φορές, οι ασφάλειες έπεσαν, τα μπάμ μπούμ πήγαν και ήρθαν ενα ταψί μικρό χάλκινο τετράγωνο έγινε το σασσί.... :Lol: 
Και πρός το τέλος του 77 και ενώ προσπαθούσα να συνομιλήσω με αρκετούς που έβγαιναν εκείνη την εποχή ναι η πρώτη συνομιλία ήταν γεγονός η χαρά απερίγραπτη και το πείσμα 1000% επάνω για περισσότερες συνομιλίες... 
Tην λίστα ανακάλυψα λοιπόν πρόσφατα σε κάτι παλιά κουτιά με φωτογραφικό έντυπο και υλικό της εποχής...

Κοιτάζοντας πίσω μόνο αίσθημα συγκίνησης μπορώ να βγάλω...οι πικρίες και οι στεναχώριες ήταν πολύ λίγες και μικρές μπροστά στο μεγαλείο της τρέλλας μας... 
Να σημειώσω και τους γραφικούς που ήθελαν τάξη στο χάος και βάφτιζαν τον εαυτό τους σερίφη των ερτζιανών και εννοχλούσαν όλους τους ερασιτέχνες να ανέβουν χιλιάδα στο χαρακτηριστικό...ακόμη και με κάρφωμα απειλούσαν!!!
Να θυμηθώ την καταγγελία ηχογραφημένη απο αρκετούς τότε για να βρεί σπίτι και αξιοπρέπεια η τρέλλα μας να γίνομε νόμιμοι και αιώνια εραστές που δεν...μας πήγε... 
Η λίστα περιέχει κάποια χαρακτηριστικά πιθανά αλλαγμένα αρκετές φορές απο τους ιδιοκτήτες για ευνόητους λόγους και μιά και δυό και τρείς φορές, πολλοί πιθανά έχουν φύγει...
Σας προτρέπω να προσθέσετε ότι ξέρετε και αν έχετε υλικό απο δικά σας τεφτέρια ετσι ώστε να ξυπνήσουμε αναμνήσεις. 
Για να θυμούνται οι παλαιότεροι και να μαθαίνουν οι νεώτεροι...
Καλό μας ταξίδι...

----------

-nikos- (31-08-12), 

7336146B (09-03-14), 

ΑΘΑΝΟΣ (02-02-14), 

αθικτον (31-08-12), 

aeonios (17-02-14), 

agis68 (03-10-13), 

bchris (31-08-12), 

billisj (24-02-14), 

F-MONAXOS (17-09-16), 

George37 (03-07-17), 

gf (31-08-12), 

GiwrgosTH (09-10-12), 

gregpro (13-09-15), 

gRooV (15-02-14), 

hukgys (31-08-12), 

john_b (03-10-13), 

kentar (31-08-12), 

Notios38 (01-09-12), 

ΣΚΑΘΑΡΙ FM (15-02-14), 

panayiotis1 (01-09-12), 

picdev (31-08-12), 

Spirtos (31-08-12), 

SRF (31-08-12), 

sv9dri (01-09-12), 

thanasisxask (02-02-14), 

TSAKALI (31-08-12), 

tzitzikas (01-09-12), 

usa (05-10-13), 

weather1967 (02-09-12), 

xarhs (02-02-14)

----------


## dovegroup

ΕΤΟΣ
ΔΙΑΚΡΙΤΙΚΟ
ΠΕΡΙΟΧΗ
ΟΝΟΜΑ

1977
B19
ΙΛΙΣΣΙΑ
ΠΑΡΗΣ

1978
CLUB 69
ΚΕΝΤΡΟ ΑΘΗΝΑΣ
ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ – ΣΩΤΗΡΗΣ

1978
Α807
ΦΙΛΑΔΕΛΦΕΙΑ
ΣΠΥΡΟΣ

1979
Α11
ΚΑΙΣΑΡΙΑΝΗ
ΑΝΤΩΝΗΣ

1979
711
ΖΩΓΡΑΦΟΥ
ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

1979
ΡΑΔΙΟΚΕΝΤΑΥΡΟΣ
ΛΕΙΒΑΔΙΑ
ΣΥΝΟΜΙΛΙΑ ΑΠΟ FM ΣΤΑ ΑΜ

1979
1407
ΚΟΡΥΔΑΛΛΟΣ
ΖΑΧΟΣ

1979
Β25
ΖΩΓΡΑΦΟΥ
ΚΩΣΤΑΣ

1979
Α13
ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ
ΛΑΡΗΣ

1979
18
ΠΕΡΙΣΤΕΡΙ


1979
497
ΖΩΓΡΑΦΟΥ
ΑΚΗΣ

1979
Α801
ΚΟΡΙΝΘΟΣ
ΔΗΜΟΣ

1979
281
ΠΕΡΙΣΤΕΡΙ


1979
531
ΚΑΜΑΤΕΡΟ


1980
558
ΖΩΓΡΑΦΟΥ
ΝΙΚΟΣ

1980
296
ΖΩΓΡΑΦΟΥ
ΝΙΚΟΣ

1980
238
ΠΑΓΚΡΑΤΙ


1980
738
ΠΑΓΚΡΑΤΙ


1980
1218
ΠΑΓΚΡΑΤΙ


1980
818
ΥΜΗΤΟΣ ΔΑΦΝΗ


1980
216
ΚΑΙΣΑΡΙΑΝΗ


1980
51
ΚΑΙΣΑΡΙΑΝΗ


1980
505
ΠΕΡΙΣΤΕΡΙ


1980
544
ΠΕΡΙΣΤΕΡΙ


1980
577
ΠΕΡΙΣΤΕΡΙ


1980
238
ΠΕΡΙΣΤΕΡΙ


1980
1071
ΠΕΡΙΣΤΕΡΙ


1980
163
ΠΕΡΙΣΤΕΡΙ


1980
513
ΣΚΑΡΑΜΑΓΚΑΣ


1980
727
ΧΑΙΔΑΡΙ


1980
Α3
ΤΟΥΡΚΟΒΟΥΝΙΑ


1980
Ε80
ΦΑΛΗΡΟ


1980
614
ΛΙΟΣΙΑ


1980
1014
ΛΙΟΣΙΑ

----------

bchris (31-08-12), 

billisj (24-02-14)

----------


## dovegroup

ΕΤΟΣ
ΔΙΑΚΡΙΤΙΚΟ
ΠΕΡΙΟΧΗ
ΟΝΟΜΑ

1981
964
ΖΩΓΡΑΦΟΥ
ΑΝΤΩΝΗΣ

1981
Α200
ΨΥΧΙΚΟ
ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ

1981
Α78
ΖΩΓΡΑΦΟΥ
ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ

1981
423
ΖΩΓΡΑΦΟΥ
ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ

1981
1600
ΚΑΙΣΑΡΙΑΝΗ
ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ

1981
635
ΖΩΓΡΑΦΟΥ
ΛΑΜΠΡΟΣ

1981
57
ΛΙΟΣΙΑ
ΜΙΛΤΟΣ

1981
968
ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ
ΣΑΒΒΑΣ

1981
748
ΖΩΓΡΑΦΟΥ
ΤΟΛΗΣ

1981
292
ΖΩΓΡΑΦΟΥ


1981
148
ΖΩΓΡΑΦΟΥ


1981
Α29
ΖΩΓΡΑΦΟΥ


1981
813
ΖΩΓΡΑΦΟΥ


1981
323
ΖΩΓΡΑΦΟΥ


1981
461
ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ


1981
Α300
ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ


1981
Α882
ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ


1981
1614
ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ


1981
313
ΠΕΡΙΣΤΕΡΙ


1981
455
ΠΕΡΙΣΤΕΡΙ


1981
524
ΝΕΑΠΟΛΗ Π


1981
555
ΠΑΣΑΛΗΜΑΝΙ


1981
FM3
ΠΕΝΤΕΛΗ ΧΑΜΗΛΑ


1981
Α50
ΑΓΙΑ ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ


1981
713
ΜΑΡΟΥΣΙ


1981
71
ΧΑΙΔΑΡΙ


1981
638
ΔΑΦΝΙ – ΕΞΩ ΟΧΙ ΜΕΣΑ


1981
1216
ΝΕΑΠΟΛΗ Π


1981
255
ΨΥΧΙΚΟ


1981
960
ΑΙΓΑΛΕΩ

----------

αθικτον (10-01-14), 

bchris (31-08-12), 

billisj (24-02-14)

----------


## dovegroup

ΕΤΟΣ
ΔΙΑΚΡΙΤΙΚΟ
ΠΕΡΙΟΧΗ
ΟΝΟΜΑ

1982
Α05
ΖΩΓΡΑΦΟΥ
ΒΑΓΓΕΛΗΣ

1982
Α82
ΖΩΓΡΑΦΟΥ
ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ

1982
863
ΖΩΓΡΑΦΟΥ
ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ

1982
Β52
ΖΩΓΡΑΦΟΥ
ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ

1982
719
ΠΕΝΤΕΛΗ
ΣΠΥΡΟΣ

1982
2497
ΔΡΑΠΕΤΣΩΝΑ
ΦΑΝΗΣ

1982
551
ΚΟΡΥΔΑΛΛΟΣ
ΦΙΛΛΙΠΑΣ

1982
Α621
ΖΩΓΡΑΦΟΥ


1982
811
ΖΩΓΡΑΦΟΥ


1982
434
ΖΩΓΡΑΦΟΥ


1982
348
ΖΩΓΡΑΦΟΥ


1982
1026
ΚΟΡΥΔΑΛΛΟΣ


1982
1046
ΚΟΡΥΔΑΛΛΟΣ


1982
380
ΚΟΡΥΔΑΛΛΟΣ


1982
249
ΠΑΓΚΡΑΤΙ


1982
Α70
ΠΕΡΙΣΤΕΡΙ


1982
Α7
ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ


1982
95
ΠΑΠΑΓΟΥ


1982
6360
ΝΕΑ ΦΙΛΟΘΕΗ


1982
211
ΝΕΑ ΦΙΛΟΘΕΗ


1982
Α10
ΨΥΧΙΚΟ


1982
Α0
ΚΗΦΙΣΙΑ


1982
747
ΛΥΚΑΒΗΤΟΣ


1982
938
ΔΑΦΝΙ – ΕΞΩ ΟΧΙ ΜΕΣΑ


1982
FM1
ΚΟΛΩΝΑΚΙ


1982
1376
ΘΗΣΕΙΟ


1982
995
ΚΥΨΕΛΗ

----------

αθικτον (10-01-14), 

bchris (31-08-12), 

billisj (24-02-14)

----------


## dovegroup

ΕΤΟΣ
ΔΙΑΚΡΙΤΙΚΟ
ΠΕΡΙΟΧΗ
ΟΝΟΜΑ

1983
1411
ΝΕΑ ΦΙΛΟΘΕΗ
ΑΚΗΣ

1983
866
ΖΩΓΡΑΦΟΥ
ΔΗΜΟΣ

1983
1448
ΖΩΓΡΑΦΟΥ
ΘΑΝΟΣ

1983
00-7
ΙΛΙΣΣΙΑ
ΚΑΡΟΛΟΣ

1983
1564
ΖΩΓΡΑΦΟΥ
ΚΩΣΤΑΣ

1983
326
ΖΩΓΡΑΦΟΥ
ΜΑΝΩΛΗΣ

1983
267
ΚΗΦΙΣΙΑ
ΜΙΧΑΛΗΣ

1983
849
ΖΩΓΡΑΦΟΥ
ΠΑΝΟΣ

1983
522
ΖΩΓΡΑΦΟΥ
ΣΤΑΥΡΟΣ

1983
216
ΖΩΓΡΑΦΟΥ


1983
Α20
ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ


1983
91
ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ


1983
1416
ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ


1983
1044
ΚΟΡΥΔΑΛΛΟΣ


1983
1010
ΚΟΡΥΔΑΛΛΟΣ


1983
499
ΚΟΡΥΔΑΛΛΟΣ


1983
301
ΚΟΡΥΔΑΛΛΟΣ


1983
Α65
ΚΟΡΥΔΑΛΛΟΣ


1983
220
ΚΟΡΥΔΑΛΛΟΣ


1983
1432
ΚΟΡΥΔΑΛΛΟΣ


1983
920
ΠΕΡΙΣΤΕΡΙ


1983
370
ΠΕΡΙΣΤΕΡΙ


1983
236
ΠΕΡΙΣΤΕΡΙ


1983
1019
ΠΕΡΙΣΤΕΡΙ


1983
1231
ΝΕΑΠΟΛΗ Π


1983
214
ΝΕΑΠΟΛΗ Π


1983
Α39
ΑΓΙΑ ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ


1983
0-68
ΚΗΦΙΣΙΑ


1983
354
ΧΟΛΑΡΓΟΣ


1983
321
ΜΑΡΟΥΣΙ


1983
F1
ΧΑΛΑΝΔΡΙ

----------

αθικτον (10-01-14), 

bchris (31-08-12), 

billisj (24-02-14)

----------


## dovegroup

ΕΤΟΣ
ΔΙΑΚΡΙΤΙΚΟ
ΠΕΡΙΟΧΗ
ΟΝΟΜΑ

1984
733
ΚΗΦΙΣΙΑ
ΙΟΡΔΑΝΗΣ

1984
227
ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ


1984
149
ΝΙΚΑΙΑ


1984
666
ΜΑΡΟΥΣΙ


1984
591
ΨΥΧΙΚΟ


1984
661
ΔΑΦΝΙ – ΕΞΩ ΟΧΙ ΜΕΣΑ


1984
0-55
ΛΙΟΣΙΑ


1984
1280
ΨΥΧΙΚΟ


1984
401
ΝΙΚΑΙΑ


1984
52
ΠΑΡΝΗΘΑ


1984
1356
ΚΗΦΙΣΙΑ


1984
1068
ΜΑΡΟΥΣΙ


1984
938
ΧΑΙΔΑΡΙ


1984
184
ΧΑΙΔΑΡΙ


1985
1035
ΜΑΡΟΥΣΙ


1985
741
ΝΙΚΑΙΑ


1985
744
ΜΑΡΟΥΣΙ


1985
1572
ΧΑΙΔΑΡΙ


1985
378
ΚΕΝΤΡΟ ΑΘΗΝΑΣ

----------

αθικτον (07-12-22), 

bchris (31-08-12), 

billisj (24-02-14)

----------


## SV1JRT

Πω - πω βρε Ακη τι μου θύμισες τώρα......
 Τρελές εποχές τότε βρε φίλε. Οι πομποί (αυτοταλάντωτοι οι περισσότεροι) οι αφιερώσεις, οι "κόντρες" με τους άλλους σταθμούς, οι "τάπες" το κυνηγητό (3 φορές είχε έρθει το "καρούμπαλο" σπίτι μου) και φυσικά οι γκομενίτσες, τα πάρτυ οι disco....
 Πιστεύω οτι τότε ΖΟΥΣΑΜΕ τα νιάτα μας φίλε....
 Το κακό είναι οτι αλάξανε τα πράγματα τώρα. Κα δυστηχώς, ΟΧΙ προς το καλύτερο !!!

Πάντως, απο οτι είδα, δεν με έχεις στην λίστα σου.   :Wink:

----------

dovegroup (31-08-12), 

SRF (31-08-12)

----------


## gf

"Μου ξανάρχονται ένα ένα χρόνια δοξασμένα
να 'τανε το .....'81 να 'ρθει μια στιγμή"

Ναι, ειμαι και εγω μεσα... οπως και μερικοι φιλοι μου.

----------

dovegroup (31-08-12)

----------


## lema

"Κλήση , κλήση , κλήση στην μπάντα των FM προς οποιονδήποτε φίλο ερασιτέχνη ακούει. Η ακρόαση θα αρχίσει με το κλείσιμο του Carrier..."

30 χρόνια μετά και οι αναμνήσεις κρατούν !
Να είστε καλά όλοι !

Λευτέρης , 211 FM

----------

dovegroup (31-08-12), 

ΝίκοςRider (28-03-14), 

jimk (07-10-12)

----------


## SRF

> Μια φορά και ενα καιρό πρίν πολλά χρόνια ήταν κάτι παιδιά κάθε ηλικίας που τρελαίνονταν για πειραματισμούς, 
> Αυτά λοιπόν τα παιδιά κλείνονταν στο δωμάτιο τους - εργαστήριο τους μέρες ολόκληρες με χαλασμένα ραδιόφωνα και τηλεοράσεις αργότερα,
> και έφτιαχναν πειρατικούς ραδιοσταθμούς η αλλιώς όπως συνηθίζω να λέω ερασιτεχνικούς πομπούς στα ΑΜ & FM αργότερα...
> 
> Κοιτάζοντας πίσω μόνο αίσθημα συγκίνησης μπορώ να βγάλω...οι πικρίες και οι στεναχώριες ήταν πολύ λίγες και μικρές μπροστά στο μεγαλείο της τρέλλας μας... 
> 
> Να σημειώσω και *τους γραφικούς που ήθελαν τάξη* στο χάος και *βάφτιζαν τον εαυτό τους σερίφη των ερτζιανών και εννοχλούσαν όλους τους ερασιτέχνες να ανέβουν χιλιάδα στο χαρακτηριστικό...ακόμη και με κάρφωμα απειλούσαν!!!*
> 
> Να θυμηθώ *την καταγγελία ηχογραφημένη απο αρκετούς τότε για να βρεί σπίτι και αξιοπρέπεια η τρέλλα μας να γίνομε νόμιμοι* και αιώνια εραστές που δεν...μας πήγε... 
> ...



Ωραία αναδρομή dovegroup ΦΙΛΤΑΤΕ Άκη!!! 
Βλέπω και αναφορά στον Πέτρο τον "2002" που ήθελε να ανεβούν οι νεώτεροι από 1000 και πάνω για να ξαναξεκινήσει η σριθμοδότηση από την αρχή όταν ο Βασίλης σταμάτησε γιατί χάθηκε η μπάλλα!!! Και ναι ΔΕΝ απειλούσε μόνο... να έχεις υπ' όψην σου, αφού ΔΕΝ ήταν απλά ένας γραφικός που ήθελε τάξη, αλλά ήταν της ... ΤΑΞΗΣ!!! 

Και την αναφορά στις συγκεντρώσεις στην ΝΟ-ΝΑΜΕ και την προσπάθεια για νομιμοποίηση!!! 
Από ποιά περιοχή είσασταν? Γιατί βλέπω μιά λίστα χαρακτηριστικών από τα Ανατολικά πιό πολύ προάστια, και ειδικά Αμπελόκηποι Ζωγράφου υπερβολικά! 
461 Γιάννης που έλεγε Ζωγράφου και ήταν Αμπελόκηποι, 91 Δημήτρης σε απόσταση ενός τετραγώνου προς Ζωγράφου και όμως αυτός έδινε Αμπελόκηποι, 323 εκεί πιό πέρα...  
Η Κυψέλη ανύπαρκτη! Εκτός του Δημήτρη 995 που όμως αυτός ήταν στου γκύζη χαμηλα΄μέσα & πίσω από την Σόνια, και περνούσε Αμπελόκηπους άνετα, λόγο της παράλληλης ευθείας της Αλεξάνδρας!!! 
Βλέπω το Νίκο 0-55 από λιόσια... τον γνωστό και μη εξαιρετέο, μακαρίτη 378 Ηλία  από...΄"κέντρο Αθήνας" που έβγαινε από πάνω από το τελος Γαλατσίου στα Τουρκοβούνια στο τέλος της Πρωτοπαππαδάκη με την κεραία στον σταυρό και περνούσε Αμπελόκηπους αφού τους έβλεπε σχεδόν πιάτο... 
και πολλούς άλλους φίλους του τότε!!! 

Δεν ξέρω κύριοι ΑΝ το έχετε καταλάβει... αλλά αναφερόμαστε σαν χτες και βρισμόμαστε, ανεξαρτήτως διαφωνιών ή μη ΟΛΟΙ, για μιά επόχή 30+ ΕΤΗ ΠΡΙΝ!!! 
Δηλαδή είναι σαν να βρίσκονταν παλαιοί ΣΥΜΠΟΛΕΜΙΣΤΕΣ του Β' Παγκοσμίου αίφνης κάπου μαζί στην εξέργεση κατά της χούντας στο Πολυτεχνείο!!!

----------

αθικτον (15-03-14), 

billisj (24-02-14), 

dovegroup (31-08-12)

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Nice πρωτοβουλία Άκη για έναν 'φόρο τιμής' στους πρώτους διδάξαντες των ερτζιανών. Καλό θα ήταν να υπήρχε ένα Excel και με άλλα πεδία (όπως συχνότητα εκπομπής) το οποίο να ενημέρωναν οι φίλοι συμφορουμίτες και φυσικά ένα ανοιχτό πεδίο με παρατηρήσεις (που ίσως αποτελεί το αλατοπίπερο). Π.χ. Α16, περιοζή Γκύζη, φύλλο: Θήλυ! (γυναίκα ραδιοπειρατίνα εποχής!) κλπ.

----------


## dovegroup

> Nice πρωτοβουλία Άκη για έναν 'φόρο τιμής' στους πρώτους διδάξαντες των ερτζιανών. Καλό θα ήταν να υπήρχε ένα Excel και με άλλα πεδία (όπως συχνότητα εκπομπής) το οποίο να ενημέρωναν οι φίλοι συμφορουμίτες και φυσικά ένα ανοιχτό πεδίο με παρατηρήσεις (που ίσως αποτελεί το αλατοπίπερο). Π.χ. Α16, περιοζή Γκύζη, φύλλο: Θήλυ! (γυναίκα ραδιοπειρατίνα εποχής!) κλπ.



Ναι φίλε η Α16 αργότερα μετά το 84 ήταν στα χαρτιά αλλά όπως είπα πολλοί έχουν μείνει απ¨έξω επειδή η λίστα ήταν στα χέρια ενός φίλου όταν τα ψιλοπαράτησα εγώ το 84 και σε ενα ντού που του έγινε έσκιζε και πέταγε τις σελίδες που είχαν τηλέφωνα και διευθύνσεις πολλών φίλων οπότε τουλάχιστον τους γλίτωσε όλους και έφαγε 1 χρόνο με αναστολή για ενα αυτοταλάντωτο EL84... 
Το σκέφτηκα φίλε Γιώργο αλλά δεν μου βγήκε αν οι admin μπορούν πολύ ευχαρίστως να μπεί και να γράψω απο την αρχή τις λίστες και ας φάω ενα βράδυ... γράφοντας... :Rolleyes:

----------


## dovegroup

Τα ίδια εχω και εγώ μέσα μου φίλοι μου και γι¨αυτό το ξεκίνησα, είμαστε σαν τους zztop που είχαν βγεί με αναπηρικά καροτσάκια στη σκηνή πρίν πολλά χρόνια για να δείξουν πως το τέλος είναι κοντά.

Φίλε SRF έβγαινα απο Ανω Ιλίσια απο ένα μέρος που έβλεπα πιάτο τα πάντα εκτός κέντρου λυκαβητός ' τουρκοβούνια και εκτός όπως καταλαβαίνεις όλων των νοτίων π.χ.χ αργυρούπολη, γλυφάδα, κλπ.
Ναι όντως αναφερόμουν στον Πέτρο απο ΅Παγκράτι¨που εχω γνωρίσει προσωπικά μετά απο μια διαφωνία ανταρσία μου να μην ακολουθήαω την σκέψη του και όντως με απειλούσε αλλά μετά το στρώσαμε το θέμα...
Ή συγκέντρωση εεεεε χμμμμ καλά δεν θα σχολιάσω είναι κάπως....
Να θυμηθώ τον Κώστα Β53 που έμενε κάπου στα Ανω Ιλίσια και αυτός και που χάθηκε πολύ νωρίς απο την μάστιγα ο μοναδικός που ξέρω πως χάθηκε, τον Νίκο 558 πρώην Μαρκόνι που επίσης χάθηκε άδοξα θύμα του χρηματιστηρίου...που το 81 με είχε καλέσει σπίτι του και είδα το φαράκι του (4CX250) με γραμμή L/4 αντιγρφή απο παλαιό βιβλίο της RCA ή Philips δεν θυμάμαι και θα ήθελα πολύ να το βρώ, και απο εκεί και πέρα άναψα αρκετούς φάρους στην ζωή μου...
Keep Writing να μεγαλώσει η λίστα φίλοι μου...

----------


## picdev

με την αριθμοδότηση τί γινόταν? υπήρχε σύλλογος που σου έδινε αριθμό?

----------


## dovegroup

> με την αριθμοδότηση τί γινόταν? υπήρχε σύλλογος που σου έδινε αριθμό?



Σύλλογος κάτι πήγε να γίνει αλλά έμπλεξαν οι (Χ)μπατζίδες.... :Rolleyes:

----------

SRF (31-08-12)

----------


## p.gabr

Ακη συγχαρητηρια για το θεμα σου
Σημαντικα τα ντοκουμεντα σου και σιγουρα θα εμπλουτιστει

Οι διαχειριστες μπορουν, οποιο ωρα ετοιμαστεις να σου αλλαξουν οποιον πινακα τους πεις
Εμενα επιτρεψτε μου ακομα, την ανωνυμια 
Γιατι οπως εχω πει, ο σκοπος μου τοτε ,ηταν μονο εκπαιδευτικος,Αλλοι ομως (αδερφος,φιλογειτονες) οταν ελλειπα εγω (που ελλειπα σχεδον ολη μερα μεχρι τις 10 το βραδυ) το ξεκατινιαζαν

Ημουν ντροπαλος με τα μικροφωνα ,τα τηλεφωνα και τα χαλβαδιασματα
Ημουν και ο μονος  ,που ειχε φτειαξει μηχανημα με την 833Α με εξοδο 50 ωμ 

Σου ευχομαι να συγκροτησεις μια ιστορικη λιστα

----------

dovegroup (31-08-12)

----------


## TAKHS

ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΓΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ ΑΠΟ ΞΕΝΙΤΙΑ ΖΗΤΩ ΕΚ ΤΩΝ ΠΡΟΤΕΡΩΝ ΣΥΓΝΩΜΗ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΝΟΡΘΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ ΜΟΥ.ΜΟΛΙΣ ΔΙΑΒΑΣΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΠΑΛΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΘΥΜΗΘΙΚΑ ΤΟ ΤΙ ΓΗΝΩΤΑΝ
ΣΤΗΝ ΓΗΤΟΝΕΙΑ ΜΑΣ ΓΙΑΤΙ Ο 211 ΛΑΚΗΣ ΗΤΑΝ ΓΗΤΩΝΑΣ ΜΟΥ Ο 1411 ΑΚΗΣ ΓΗΤΩΝΑΣ ΑΠΕΝΑΝΤΙ ΜΕΤΟΝ ΛΑΚΗ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ Ο ΤΑΚΗΣ Ο 19.Η ΦΩΝΗ ΜΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΑΚΟΥΣΤΗΚΕ ΠΟΤΕ ΣΤΑ ΑΘΗΝΑΙΚΑ ΕΦ ΕΜ ΑΛΛΑ..ΤΟ ΜΗΧΑΝΗΜΑ ΜΟΥ ΒΓΗΚΕ ΣΤΟΝ ΑΕΡΑ ΠΡΟΣ ΣΤΟ ΤΕΛΟΣ ΤΟΥ 1980 ,ΚΑΙ ΤΩΡΑ Η ΙΣΤΟΡΙΑ.ΕΓΩ ΚΑΙ Ο ΚΩΣΤΑΣ Ο 64 
ΠΗΝΑΜΑΙ ΦΡΑΠΕΔΑΚΙ ΣΕ ΜΙΑ ΓΝΩΣΤΗ ΚΑΦΕΤΕΡΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΨΗΧΙΚΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΩΣ ΣΥΝΗΘΩΣ ΜΗΛΟΥΣΑΜΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟΤΑΛΑΝΤΩΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΟΝΤΡΕΣ ΜΕΤΑΞΗ ΛΙΧΝΙΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΡΑΝΣΙΣΤΟΡ.ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΒΡΑΔΙ ΒΡΕΘΗΚΕ Ο ΚΩΣΤΑΚΗΣ ΜΕ ΕΝΑ ΔΙΠΟΛΟ ΣΤΟ ΧΕΡΙ ΝΑ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΒΗΔΩΣΕΙ ΜΕ ΚΛΕΜΕΣ ΠΑΝΩ ΣΤΟΝ ΙΣΤΟ ΤΗΣ ΚΑΙΡΕΑΣ ΤΗΣ ΤΗΛΕΟΡΑΣΗΣ ΜΑΤΕΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΣΚΩΤΑΔΙΑ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΤΟ ΣΤΙΡΗΞΕ ΣΤΟΝ ΤΕΙΧΟ ΤΟΥ ΕΡΓΑΣΤΗΡΙΟΥ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΑΡΧΗΣΑΜΑΙ ΤΙΣ ΔΟΚΗΜΕΣ.ΕΙΧΑ ΦΕΡΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΣΠΙΤΙ ΜΟΥ ΕΝΑ ΤΑΛΑΝΤΩΤΗ ΕΛΕΝΧΩΜΕΝΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΑΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΕΝΙΣΧΗΤΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΗΣ ΣΥΝΟΛΟ ΕΝΑ ΒΑΤΑΚΙ.Ο ΚΩΣΤΑΣ ΜΕ ΚΟΙΤΑΞΕ ΚΑΙ ΕΣΚΑΣΕ ΣΤΑ ΓΕΛΙΑ ΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ.ΠΡΩΣΠΑΘΗΣΑ ΝΑ ΤΟΝ ΠΕΙΣΩ ΝΑ ΠΕΞΟΥΜΑΙ ΛΙΓΟ ΜΟΥΣΗΚΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΑΥΤΟΣ ΦΩΒΟΤΑΝ ΤΙΣ ΑΡΜΟΝΙΚΕΣ.ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΣΥΝΔΕΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΠΥΚΝΩΤΙΚΟ ΜΙΚΡΟΦΩΝΟ ΜΕ ΕΝΑ ΚΑΡΟ ΜΠΑΤΑΡΙΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΡΧΗΣΑΜΑΙ ΤΑ ΦΟΥ ΦΟΥ ΚΑΙ  ΤΑ ΕΝΑ ΔΥΟ.ΑΣΤΕΡΙ ΕΙΠΕ Ο ΚΩΣΤΑΚΗΣ.ΤΟΥ ΑΡΕΣΕ .ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΑ ΑΓΡΙΑ ΜΕΣΑΝΥΧΤΑ ΠΗΓΑ ΣΠΙΤΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΡΑΔΙΟ ΑΝΟΙΧΤΟ ΞΑΦΝΙΚΑ ΑΚΟΥΟ ΤΟΝ 211 ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΚΛΗΣΗ ,Ο ΚΩΣΤΑΚΗΣ ΑΡΧΗΣΕ ΝΑ ΔΗΝΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ 211 ΚΑΙ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΝΑ ΤΕΤΑΡΤΟ ΤΗΣ ΩΡΑΣ ΑΚΟΥΟ ΤΟΝ 211 ΝΑ ΡΩΤΑΕΙ ΤΟΝ ΚΩΣΤΑΚΗ ΠΟΙΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΥ ΒΡΗΚΕ ΤΟ ΜΗΧΑΝΙMΑ Ο ΚΩΣΤΑΚΗΣ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕ ΤΟ ΜΗΧΑΝΗΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟΥ ΨΗΛΟΥ.Ο ΨΗΛΟΣ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΠΑΡΑΤΣΟΥΚΛΙ ΤΗΣ ΔΕΚΑΕΤΙΑΣ ΤΟΥ 80.ΚΑΙ ΕΤΣΙ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΕ ΠΕΝΤΕ ΛΕΠΤΑ ΕΦΗΓΕ Ο ΚΩΣΤΑΚΗΣ ΕΚΛΕΙΣΕ ΚΑΙ ΤΙ ΜΗΧΑΝΗΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΗΓΕ ΣΤΟΥ ΛΑΚΗ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΦΕ.ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ 30 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΑΣΧΟΛΟΥΜΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΒΡΗΣΚΟΜΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΛΑΚΗ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΝ ΚΩΣΤΑ  ΠΗΝΟΥΜΑΙ ΦΡΑΠΕΔΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΘΥΜΟΜΑΣΤΑΙ ΤΑ ΠΑΛΙΑ.

----------

αθικτον (10-09-12), 

dovegroup (31-08-12), 

moutoulos (02-09-12)

----------


## dovegroup

> Ακη συγχαρητηρια για το θεμα σου
> Σημαντικα τα ντοκουμεντα σου και σιγουρα θα εμπλουτιστει
> 
> Οι διαχειριστες μπορουν, οποιο ωρα ετοιμαστεις να σου αλλαξουν οποιον πινακα τους πεις
> Εμενα επιτρεψτε μου ακομα, την ανωνυμια 
> Γιατι οπως εχω πει, ο σκοπος μου τοτε ,ηταν μονο εκπαιδευτικος,Αλλοι ομως (αδερφος,φιλογειτονες) οταν ελλειπα εγω (που ελλειπα σχεδον ολη μερα μεχρι τις 10 το βραδυ) το ξεκατινιαζαν
> 
> Ημουν ντροπαλος με τα μικροφωνα ,τα τηλεφωνα και τα χαλβαδιασματα
> Ημουν και ο μονος ,που ειχε φτειαξει μηχανημα με την 833Α με εξοδο 50 ωμ 
> ...



Ευχαριστώ ελπίζω να έχει συμμετοχή και να προκείψει και κανένα reunion που ξέρεις...να συμπληρώσω πως εκπαιδευτικό ήταν καθαρά και το ενδιαφέρον των περισσοτέρων μας που γνωρίζαμε εκ πρώτης όψεως αντιστάσεις, πυκνωτές και λοιπά εξαρτήματα τότε...οι υπόλοιποι απλά ακολουθούσαν με αγορασμένα μηχανήματα ή φτιαχτά απο κολλητούς...αργότερα στη συζήτηση θα βάλω και λίγο απο τα άλλα και θα εκπλαγούμε ευχάριστα υπομονή, πρός το παρόν ας δώσουμε το παρών και ας παρουσιαστούμε και συμπληρώνοντας λίστα.
Περιμένω μερικά ακόμη απο ενα φίλο που γράφαμε τότε σε τεφτέρια θα δούμε.

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

Ωραίο  θέμα  βρε  παιδιά  άλλες  εποχές  άλλα  ήθη,  πρέπει  να  τονίσουμε  ιδιαίτερα  στους  νέους  τη  τεράστια  κοινωνική  προσφορά  αυτών  των  ανθρώπων τότε  δεν  υπήρχαν  ιδιωτικοί  ραδιοφωνικοί  παρά  μόνο  οι  κρατικοί  με  πάρα  πολύ  φτωχό  πρόγραμμα  ιδιαίτερα  για  νέους  αυτό  ακριβώς  το  κενό  κάλυπταν  οι ραδιοερασιτέχνες  δεν  υπήρχαν  τότε  κινητά  MP3, MP4, κ.λ.π.  κ.λ.π  και  η  μόνη  πηγή  διασκέδασης  ήταν  το  ραδιοφωνάκι  με  τα  τραγούδια  του  ερασιτέχνη  (ιδιαίτερα  στην  επαρχία  που  εκεί τα  πράγματα  ήταν  πιο  άγρια)   άντε  και  κανά  μαγνητόφωνο  πλακέ  με  καμιά  κασσέτα.
   Για  την  ιστορία  πολύ  λίγο  βγήκα  απο  Πειραιά  με μια  6v6  ταλάντωση  και  μια  6L6  έξοδο  μηχανηματάρα  ε!  και  χωρίς  διακριτικό.

----------

αθικτον (10-09-12), 

dovegroup (02-09-12)

----------


## sv9dri

Πολλά χρόνια πίσω μας γύρισες φίλε Ακη……Την πρώτη φορά που είδα σταθμό θα ήταν γύρω στο 1975 με 1976 . Τότε μέναμε στην Ανω Ηλιούπολη . Ο πομπός ήταν του Αλέκου black magic με την 6146 στην έξοδο ο ενισχυτής (dubl-ex φυσικά) ήταν του Νάσου και όλα αυτά στο σπίτι του Σταμάτη . Η κεραία  από το σπίτι  του Σταμάτη μέχρι του Νάσου , πάνω από το “γηπεδάκι “ που παίζαμε μπάλα . Εμείς οι άλλοι βέβαια είμαστε ….της προσκολήσεως….και δεν γινόταν να πηγαίνουμε και τόσο συχνά . 
   Λίγο μετά λοιπόν έφτιαξα και εγώ τον πρώτο μου πομπό (λέμε τώρα) . Το σχέδιο από το περιοδικό Φυσικός Κόσμος , με ένα BC108C . Πήγα στο Βενιέρη στη Βερανζέρου και με εξυπηρετούσε ένας κύριος με τα γυαλιά χαμηλά στη μύτη . Με ρώτησε τι τάση να είναι ένας πυκνωτής και ντράπηκα γιατί δεν ήξερα την τύφλα μου . Πρόλαβα και είπα “χαμηλή τάση θα είναι “ . Το αποκορύφωμα είναι όταν πήγα να κάνω και συνομιλία . Απαντώ σε μια κλήση (με ανεβασμένους τους παλμούς) και αμέσως μετά ακούω ΄΄ ελήφθη ο φίλος΄΄ πάνε οι παλμοί στο κόκκινο , λέω έχει γούστο…αλλά φυσικά δεν με είχε ακούσει (δεν ήταν δυνατόν βέβαια) και ξαναπήγε η καρδιά μου στη θέση της .

     Μετά βέβαια με άλλα μηχανήματα τα πράγματα άλλαξαν . Πομποί με λυχνίες στα μεσαία και με τρανζίστορ στα FM .Αλλά  αυτές οι πρώτες εμπειρίες θα μου μείνουν αξέχαστες .Scan_Pic0001.jpg

----------

dovegroup (02-09-12)

----------


## andreasoi

Τι μου θυμίσατε τώρα ………… 1969 ……1970 , το πρώτο μου μηχάνημαμε  6L6  αν θυμάμαι καλά αυτοταλαντοτη , και στην τροφοδοσία ανορθώτρια λάμπα, το σασί ήταν από την ταμπέλα που γράφει το όνομα του δρόμου έξω από το σπίτι μου  (ιδανικό μέγεθος και καταπληκτικό αλουμίνιο) καλό ξύσιμο στην άμμο για να φύγει η μπόγια και τα γράμματα ,  τα πηνία στο χέρι , οι θέσεις για τις βάσειςτων λυχνιών ανοιγμένες με … καρφί –κοπίδι και από κάτω κολλήσεις στον αέρα  !!!!!!  
Δοκιμαστικές εκπομπές στα μεσαία  1400-1600 KHz (εκείνη την εποχή που αλλού ?) και μεγάλη τύχη να μας απαντήσει κάποιος ότι μας άκουγε (άπειρα στάσιμα   κρυσταλλικό μικρόφωνο και βόμβος )
Και όλα αυτά στην Θεσσαλονίκη που ο κύκλος ήταν πολύ στενός μετον φόβο να βρεθούμε (όπως το έπαθαν πολλοί ) κλεισμένοι σε κελί του 3ουΣώματος στρατού και φυσικά χωρίς μηχάνημα , ήταν όμως τόσο δυνατή η γοητεία τηςεπικοινωνίας που δεν μας σταματούσε τίποτα 
Δεν έγινα ηλεκτρονικός (για λόγους βιοποριστικούς ) αλλά το ψώνιο έστω και σ αυτήν την ηλικία που έφτασα δεν έφυγε

----------

dovegroup (02-09-12), 

usa (02-02-14)

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Το πρώτο μου "μηχάνημα" σε ηλικία 12 ετών το 1983.Το γνωστό BD139 σε μέγεθος πακέτου τσιγάρων.

----------

dovegroup (02-09-12)

----------


## tzitzikas

εδω και τα δικά μου πρώτα μηχανήματα 1991-1994 στην Καλαμάτα . πριν απο αυτά τα γνωστά 0,2βατ και 1βατ της Σμαρτ. μαθητης λυκείου τότε. Ολα με απλό διπολο. Τότε δεν κυνήγαγαν καθόλου εκει. Τις tv τις βουλωναν παντως τα αυτοταλάντωτα. Ειχε πολλούς πειρατές εκείνη την εποχή και πιο παλιά. Η τάπα πήγαινε σύννεφο.
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=63260

----------

dovegroup (02-09-12)

----------


## ChristosK

Τον Ιορδάνη 733 τον θυμάμαι. Ηταν ο πρώτος που έκανα συνομιλία. Ηταν φιλικότατος και με πραγματική διάθεση για να βοηθήσει. Εβγαινα τότε με το πρώτο μου μηχάνημα μια Ελ 84 αυτοταλάντωτη χωρίς καμία βοήθεια απο γνωστούς (είχα μόνο τα Ελληνικά περιοδικά). Αυτός από τον αέρα μου έδωσε 2 κρίσιμες συμβουλές για την αναβάθμιση σε 504. Ξέχνα τις 22ΚΩ και 10 ΚΩ, μείωσε τες περίπου το μίσο, και συνέδεσε το πηνίο με κόληση στην άνοδο  (μέχρι τότε φορούσε καπελάκι).

Παναγίωτη την 833Α την έβγαζες στα μεσαία η FM; Το σπεκ που δίαβασα αναφέρει λειτουργία στους 75 Mhz.

----------

αθικτον (10-09-12), 

dovegroup (02-09-12)

----------


## dovegroup

> *Ωραίο θέμα βρε παιδιά άλλες εποχές άλλα ήθη, πρέπει να τονίσουμε ιδιαίτερα στους νέους τη τεράστια κοινωνική προσφορά αυτών των ανθρώπων τότε δεν υπήρχαν ιδιωτικοί ραδιοφωνικοί παρά μόνο οι κρατικοί με πάρα πολύ φτωχό πρόγραμμα ιδιαίτερα για νέους αυτό ακριβώς το κενό κάλυπταν οι ραδιοερασιτέχνες* δεν υπήρχαν τότε κινητά MP3, MP4, κ.λ.π. κ.λ.π και η μόνη πηγή διασκέδασης ήταν το ραδιοφωνάκι με τα τραγούδια του ερασιτέχνη (ιδιαίτερα στην επαρχία που εκεί τα πράγματα ήταν πιο άγρια) άντε και κανά μαγνητόφωνο πλακέ με καμιά κασσέτα.
> Για την ιστορία πολύ λίγο βγήκα απο Πειραιά με μια 6v6 ταλάντωση και μια 6L6 έξοδο μηχανηματάρα ε! και χωρίς διακριτικό.



Αυτό είναι το νόημα (ήθος) φιλίες ευγενέστατος ανταγωνισμός στο μεγαλύτερο βαθμό του μεταξύ φίλων που με προσωπική εργασία και πολλά ξενύχτια κάθε μέρα ήθελαν να πάνε λίγο πιό μακρυά...
Μετά την ελεύθερη ραδιοφωνία θα χρησιμοποιήσω την τότε έκφραση του Μίλτου 57 πριν το 84 "κάθε καρυδιάς καρύδι¨" και χάθηκε η μπάλλα...όποιος είχε χρήμα "πάταγε" και να τα FM πως γίνανε ενώ η αρχική σκέψη των ερασιτεχνών του τότε ήταν ελεύθερη μπάντα για πειραματισμούς...
Εμείς οι Ελληνες θα μπορούσαμε να είμαστε πρωτοπόροι τουλάχιστον στη χρήση της μπάντας παγκοσμίως σαν ελεύθερη ερασιτεχνική αλλά κάθε εμπόριο για καλό...τότε για αυτό πηγαίναμε αν θυμάμαι καλά και αν δεν με εχει πειράξει ο Αλτσι...
Δεν βλέπω όμως πολύ ζωηράδα απο παλαίμαχους συμπολεμιστές τι έγινε που είσαστε ωρέ κλεφτόπουλα?

----------


## silver

Αγαπητε dovergroup τα"κλεφτοπουλα" εδω καπου γυριζουν να σαι σιγουρος.Τωρα το γιατι δεν εμφανιζονται ειναι μια αλλη ιστορια.Αληθεια τον Μιλτο που τον θυμηθηκες;Παρεπιπτοντως τον συναντησα πριν λιγες μερες.Τωρα για τους συμπολεμιστες που λες δεν ξερω ποια κατηγορια απο αυτους περιμενεις.Γιατι υπηρχαν τρεις κυριως κατηγοριες "πολεμιστων".1)Αυτοι που ασχολουνταν απο καθαρα τεχνικο ενδιαφερον 2)Αυτοι που εβγαιναν αγοραζοντας συνηθως ενα μηχανακι με σκοπο την αυτοπροβολη και να βγαλουν κανενα "γκομενακι" και 3)Αυτους που βγαζαν χρημα απο την υποθεση ειτε με διαφημησεις ειτε πουλωντας μηχανηματ αφου πρωτα τα ανοιγαν για να "πιστοποιησουν"στον "πελατη" τι καλο που ειναι.Αν τωρα υπηρχε και ομονοια και συμπλευση στον κυκλο αυτο τα πραγματα θα ηταν διαφορετικα.Αλλα δυστυχως και μεταξυ μας ισχυε αυτο που λενε να "ψωφηση η κατσικα του γειτονα" καθως και το "τι με νοιαζει εμενα για τους αλλους".Οταν εδωσαν τις ερασιτεχνικες αδειες με τα 40 watt σχεδον κανενας δεν τηρησε τους ορους.Μαλιστα πολλοι εκαναν καταχρηση και με λιγο "σπρωξιμο" πιασαν τα βουνα  και ας τους αλλους να φωναζουν.Και στο τελος τα πουλησαν και οικονομησανε.Η ιστορια του Ελληνα "λατρη των ερτζιανων" ειναι πονεμενη.Τουλαχιστον απο το ¨71 που ασχοληθηκα τα ιδια και τα ιδια.Περασμενα μεγαλεια και διηγωντας τα να κλαις.

----------

A--15 (02-09-12), 

ΑΘΑΝΟΣ (02-09-12), 

dovegroup (02-09-12), 

SRF (02-09-12), 

sv1ayb (02-09-12), 

TSAKALI (02-09-12), 

weather1967 (03-09-12)

----------


## dovegroup

> Αγαπητε dovergroup τα"κλεφτοπουλα" εδω καπου γυριζουν να σαι σιγουρος.Τωρα το γιατι δεν εμφανιζονται ειναι μια αλλη ιστορια.Αληθεια τον Μιλτο που τον θυμηθηκες;Παρεπιπτοντως τον συναντησα πριν λιγες μερες.Τωρα για τους συμπολεμιστες που λες δεν ξερω ποια κατηγορια απο αυτους περιμενεις.Γιατι υπηρχαν τρεις κυριως κατηγοριες "πολεμιστων".1)Αυτοι που ασχολουνταν απο καθαρα τεχνικο ενδιαφερον 2)Αυτοι που εβγαιναν αγοραζοντας συνηθως ενα μηχανακι με σκοπο την αυτοπροβολη και να βγαλουν κανενα "γκομενακι" και 3)Αυτους που βγαζαν χρημα απο την υποθεση ειτε με διαφημησεις ειτε πουλωντας μηχανηματ αφου πρωτα τα ανοιγαν για να "πιστοποιησουν"στον "πελατη" τι καλο που ειναι.Αν τωρα υπηρχε και ομονοια και συμπλευση στον κυκλο αυτο τα πραγματα θα ηταν διαφορετικα.Αλλα δυστυχως και μεταξυ μας ισχυε αυτο που λενε να "ψωφηση η κατσικα του γειτονα" καθως και το "τι με νοιαζει εμενα για τους αλλους".Οταν εδωσαν τις ερασιτεχνικες αδειες με τα 40 watt σχεδον κανενας δεν τηρησε τους ορους.Μαλιστα πολλοι εκαναν καταχρηση και με λιγο "σπρωξιμο" πιασαν τα βουνα και ας τους αλλους να φωναζουν.Και στο τελος τα πουλησαν και οικονομησανε.Η ιστορια του Ελληνα "λατρη των ερτζιανων" ειναι πονεμενη.Τουλαχιστον απο το ¨71 που ασχοληθηκα τα ιδια και τα ιδια.Περασμενα μεγαλεια και διηγωντας τα να κλαις.



Θα συμφωνήσω αλλά κάπως διαφορετικά...
Εγραφες...

Τωρα το γιατι δεν εμφανιζονται ειναι μια αλλη ιστορια? 
*
Δλδ?

*1)Αυτοι που ασχολουνταν απο καθαρα τεχνικο ενδιαφερον.
*
Κυρίως γι' αυτούς μιλάω αλλά δεν με πειράζουν οι υπόλοιποι διάβασε το 1ο Post.

*Οταν εδωσαν τις ερασιτεχνικες αδειες με τα 40 watt σχεδον κανενας δεν τηρησε τους ορους.Μαλιστα πολλοι εκαναν καταχρηση και με λιγο "σπρωξιμο" πιασαν τα βουνα και ας τους αλλους να φωναζουν.Και στο τελος τα πουλησαν και οικονομησανε.

*Κάποιοι απλά έκλεισαν δεν κονόμησαν...και δεν ήταν μόνο στα 40W ερασιτεχνική...
*
Φίλτατοι  ξέρετε κάτι που δεν ξέρω ή που αγνοώ ..κάτι που μου διαφεύγει?

----------


## SRF

> Θα συμφωνήσω αλλά κάπως διαφορετικά...
> Εγραφες...
> 
> Τωρα το γιατι δεν εμφανιζονται ειναι μια αλλη ιστορια? 
> *
> Δλδ?
> 
> *1)Αυτοι που ασχολουνταν απο καθαρα τεχνικο ενδιαφερον.
> *
> ...



Σαν τι? Δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει κάτι περίεργο! Αρκετοί, ΔΕΝ ήταν ενεργοί τόσο όσο ίσως νομίζετε, στην μετά 1988 ιστορία, άλλοι πήγαν από την "παρανομία" στην "νομιμότητα" και σκόπιμα αναφωνήσαν "απεταξάμην τον σατανά? Απεταξάμην! " ώστε να κόψουν κάθε ομφάλιο λώρο με τα ραδιο(φωνο)ερασιτεχνικά τους προπατορικά αμαρτήματα & να γίνουν ανανίψαντες ραδιοερασιτέχνες χωρίς "μάυρη ιστορία" πίσω τους! 

Ο Σίλβερ τα περιέγραψε ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ ΟΡΘΑ και χωρίς υπονοούμενα μάλλον! 
Οι μόνοι που "ταλαιπωρηθήκαν" μετά την άνοιξη της ελεύθερης ραδιοΦΟνίας ήταν οι γραφικοί και πραγματικοί ρομαντικοί που τρέξαν να πάρουν άδειες Αρθρ 2 Παρ 2    του σχετικού Π.Δ, ονομαζόμενες ως "ΕΡΑΣΙΤΕΧΝΙΚΕΣ" (για να μην βγει κανένας και πει ότι ποτέ δεν υπήρξε ο όρος, γαι ραδιοφωνικούς σταθμούς) με μέγιστη ονομαστική ισχύ εκπομπής τα 40 Βαττ!!! Αυτοί που πήραν... ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΤΗΡΗΣΑΝ ΤΟ ΓΡΑΜΜΑ ΤΟΥ ΝΟΜΟΥ στο τέλος τους "μαζέψαν" κιόλας, ΠΑΡ'ΟΤΙ ΜΕ ΑΔΕΙΑ!!! 
Άλλοι πηραν τέτοια άδεια... και σήκωσαν 1 & 2 & 3 & 4, όχι παιδιά τους Πειραιά, αλλά Κιλοβάττ!!! Άρχισαν διαφημίσεις, δημοσιογραφικές εκπομπές, το γύρισαν στον "επαγγελματικό" μετά όταν σβήσαν - απαλείψαν από τους νόμους την παράγραφο αναφοράς σε "ερασιτεχνικές άδειες" πήραν Νομαρχιακές άδειες νομίμου λειτουργίας και τελικά ΠΟΥΛΗΣΑΝ σαν 'επαγγελματικούς' τους σταθμούς αυτούς σε ΜΕΓΑΛΟΚΑΡΧΑΡΙΕΣ!!! 
Πολλές συχνότητες και σήμερα ακόμα είναι από σταθμούς ΤΕΤΟΙΟΥΣ... σε αρχική άδεια!!! Μην πω και ΠΟΙΟΙ ΜΕΓΑΛΟΙ (καθ' υπερβολή) είναι με 40 Βαττ αρχικά!! Απλά στην  Ελλάδα ισχύει το ρητό... ΤΡΩΓΩΝΤΑΣ ΑΝΟΙΓΕΙ Η ΟΡΕΞΗ!!!

----------

A--15 (02-09-12), 

ΑΘΑΝΟΣ (02-09-12), 

dovegroup (03-09-12), 

electron (02-09-12), 

silver (02-09-12), 

weather1967 (03-09-12)

----------


## electron

Mε άλλα απλά λόγια όταν κάτι <ρομαντικό>, αντικαθίστανται από αυτό που λέγεται εμπόριο και οικονομικό συμφέρον, παύει να έχει την αγνότητά του.

----------

dovegroup (03-09-12)

----------


## p.gabr

> Παναγίωτη την 833Α την έβγαζες στα μεσαία η FM; Το σπεκ που δίαβασα αναφέρει λειτουργία στους 75 Mhz.



   Με τα FΜ δεν ειχα παιξει  



ΔΕΝ ΜΕ ΕΙΧΑΝ ΑΓΓΙΞΕΙ
 ο λογος ηταν η περιορισμενη εμβελεια

Ημουν των αχανων συνομιλιων
  Tο πρωτο μου μηχανημα 1976 μια 6v6-807 δευτερο ετος σχολης
διαμορφωση απο σκριν με μια ecl86

1977 H 6146 ειχε σειρα με ταλαντωτη 6c4 και bufer 6l6 παρακαλω
τελικα οι 6146 εφτασαν τον αριθμο τρεις οπου και τελειωσε

Για να λαβει την σκυταλη η 813 πολη καλη κατασκευη στα 2500 βολτ με 270 ma χαλαρης λειτουργεις

Πανω στα ιδια ΧΤΙΣΤΗΚΕ  η 4-400 για λιγο καιρο οσπου τα σχεδια μεγαλωσαν

----------


## p.gabr

.....1979........ΤΟ ΚΑΜΑΡΙ ΜΟΥ........833Α 1ΚW ..................  

10 RF TUBE 833A RCA.JPG



Η ΙΣΧΥΣ ΞΕΠΕΡΝΟΥΣΕ ΤΑ 1000w
 
Ηταν ενα εκπληκτικο μηχανημα και εχουν διασωθει μερικα μερη

Aποτελητο από

  1 ΤΟΝ ΤΑΛΑΝΤΩΤΗ  

Αποτελουμενο απο VFO με δυο λυχνιες 5749(ταλαντωτη και μπαφερ) καθως και μια βαθμιδα ενισχυσης με την 6L6

 
2 ΤΟ ΚΥΚΛΩΜΑ ΕΝΙΣΧΥΤΟΥ  RF

Αλλη μια ενισχυση με την 814 και την εξοδου 833Α Ο αεροφυλλος και το ρυθμιζομενης συζευξεως  επαγωγικο πηνιο εξοδου γεμιζαν πληρως και αυτο το σασι
καπως ετσι ηταν το πηνιο ανοδου αλλα με 20+20 σπειρες
12-2-2006 11-19-50 μμ.jpg

460 ΜΑ ανοδικου ρευματος  και η λυχνια καταμαυρη

  3 Ο ΣΥΝΤΟΝΙΣΤΗΣ ΚΕΡΑΙΑΣ 

 Επανω σε ενα ξυλινο συρταρι ,αποτελουμενο απο ρυμιζομενο πηνιο  σταθερο πυκνωτη κενου, καθως και θερμικο αμπερομετρο σειρας κεραιας.
Τα 35 ΜΕΤΡΑ οριζοντιου λ/4, συντονισμενα εδιναν ρευμα κεραιας 6Α
Ειχε την δυνατοτητα συντονισμου από 1400-2000κηζ



4 Ο ΕΝΙΣΧΥΤΗΣ ΑΚΟΥΣΤΙΚΗΣ / ΔΙΑΜΟΡΦΩΤΗΣ 

Απο μια αντιγραφη τυπου DUBLEX με EL34 Οδηγουσαν δυο 4-125 P/P δινοντας 400 W ακουστικης συχνοτητας στον διαμορφωτη Σε ρυθμιζομενη ταξη λειτουργειας από ΑΒ εωςΒ
4-125A_Eimac_00-225x300.jpg


5  ΤΟ ΤΡΟΦΟΔΟΤΙΚΟ 
Ατακτα τοποθετημενα μεσα σε ένα ξηλινο τελαρο για την υψηλη ταση ,που ξεπερνουσε τα 3000v οι δε απαιτησεις ρευματος ηταν 650 ma περιπου

6 ΟΙ ΑΥΤΟΜΑΤΙΣΜΟΙ
Το ολο συστημα ελεγχοταν, απο τρεις ρελεδες 
  Στο προενισχυτη με την χρηση ενός και μονο διακοπτη ,ειχα ενεροποιηση ολου του πομπου

ΤΑ ΥΠΟΛΟΙΠΑ
  Εχουν μεινει ο πρεοενισχυτης ακουστκης με τις EL34 ακεραιος,κατι κομματια από τον ενισχυτη rf και τον ταλλαντωτη ,o αεροφυλλος ,τα πηνια κεραιας και κατι σκορπιοι μ/τ


Την ληψη ειχε επιφορτιστει ο δεκτης AR 77 που εχω δειξει εδω



7  ΤO ΛΑΘΟΣ ΜΟΥ
  Η παρανοχληση των παρακτιων (1812η 1843 δεν θυμαμαι ακριβως ) συχνοτητα SOS για επιβεβαιωση επαφης 
  Χιος ραδιο –λημνος ραδιο το Γεωργιος ……..Ηλιθιοτητες αλλα ευτυχως λιγες φορες
και μια φορα με insanbul radio



ΝΟΕΜΒΡΙΟΣ 1980 ΤΟ ΤΕΛΟΣ 
και η μη επαναφορα ,λογω στρατευσης

----------

αθικτον (20-11-13)

----------


## silver

Αγαπητε dovergroup ως προς το γιατι δεν εμφανιζονται  οι "συμπολεμιστες θα σου αναφερω καποιους "πιθανους" λογους.1)Πολλοι τα παρατησαν για διαφορους λογους ειτε λογω αλλαγης επαγγελματικου προσανατολισμου και πλεον δεν "ψαχνονται" σε μερη οπως εδω.2)Οπως ειπες πολλοι εκλεισαν και μπορει να ατονησε το ενδιαφερον τους η ακομη και να απογοητευτηκαν.3)Πολλοι εγιναν νομιμοι καταφευγοντας σε αλλες συχνοτητες.Μερικοι δε απο αυτους,οπως ειπε και ο SRF δεν θελουν ουτε καν να αναφερουν το "αμαρτωλο και παρανομο" παρελθον τους.Καποτε αν ειχες διατελεσει μεσαιατζης δεν περναγες ουτε απ εξω την πορτα.4)Πολλοι απο αυτους ειδικα της κατηγοριας "καμακι" λογω της εξελιξης της τεχνολογιας στραφηκαν σε αλλες μορφες μεσων κατα συνεπεια δεν εχει κανενα ενδιαφερον η ενασχοληση τους με το ειδος πλεον και 5)Αρκετοι απο τους πρωτεργατες και συναγωνιστες εργαστηκαν η εργαζονται(δεν ξερω για ποσο ακομα) σε ΜΜΕ.Πως θα βγει τωρα να υπερασπιστει την θεση οτι το τωρινο αφεντικο του ειναι η αιτια που αυτος δεν μπορει να κανει το χομπυ του.Αυτοι ειναι λιγοι απο τους πιθανους λογους στο ερωτημα σου.Τωρα στο θεμα του γιατι δεν υπηρξε συνεχεια στο θεμα των ερασιτεχνικων αδειων.Θυμασαι ποτε να εγινε μια αξιολογη προσπαθεια για να κρατηθει ζωντανο το θεμα;Εγω το μονο που θυμαμαι ειναι ενας "συλλογος ερασιτεχνων" που μολις καταφερε να παρει αδεια εγινε συντομα μια ολιγομελης επιχειρηση βιοπορισμου και στο τελος απο λαθος χειρισμους εχασε και την αδεια.Να εισαι σιγουρος οτι ξερω παρα πολλα που αλλα λεγονται και αλλα οχι.Γραφω μονο αυτα που πρεπει.Και τωρα που μιλαμε πιθανον να υπαρχει το περιθωριο να γινει κατι απο πλευρας αδειοδοτησης μιας και στο νομοσχεδιο που θα βγει προβλεπονται αδειες μικρης ισχυως αλλα οχι για ερασιτεχνες.Ποιος ομως θα ασχοληθει να τρεξει εχοντας να αντιμετωπισει ενα βασικο επιχειρημα των διοικουντων:Γιατι να το κανουμε οταν εχουμε ηδη ενα κακο προηγουμενο;Και δευτερον  τις αντιδρασεις των "μεγαλων" για τις ακροαματικοτητες.Ειδικα δε αυτην την εποχη που ο κοσμος εχει βαρεθει το τωρινο ραδιοφωνο και σιγουρα νοσταλγει το ραδιοφωνο του τοτε με τις αφιερωσουλες,τις προτιμησεις και την ζεστη επικοινωνια.Δυστυχως αφησαμε το τραινο να φυγει.....

----------

dovegroup (03-09-12), 

SRF (03-09-12)

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

> Θα συμφωνήσω αλλά κάπως διαφορετικά...
> Εγραφες...
> 
> Τωρα το γιατι δεν εμφανιζονται ειναι μια αλλη ιστορια? 
> *
> Δλδ?
> 
> *1)Αυτοι που ασχολουνταν απο καθαρα τεχνικο ενδιαφερον.
> *
> ...



 Βρέ  παιδιά  με τις  ερασιτεχνικές  άδειες  και  τα  40WATT   πότε  έγινε  και  πως  μου  διέφυγε  περισσότερες  λεπτομέρειες?  καμιά  παραπομπή?

----------


## ΑΘΑΝΟΣ

Καλησπέρα και από μένα. Καταρχάς θερμά συγχαρητήρια στον Άκη (Dovegroup) για την επιλογή του θέματος και τις τόσο ωραίες θύμησες που μας ξυπνάει. Ξεκίνησα το 1979 την περιοδεία μου στον χώρο των ερτζιανών (FM), σε ηλικία 13 ετών με ένα 2Ν-2219 αγορασμένο από τον Μουστόπουλο (Χαλκοκονδύλη). Ακολούθησαν οι λυχνίες. Επειδή μόλις ξέθαψα ένα παλιό κιτρινισμένο δεφτέρι, αντιγράφω όπως ακριβώς τα διαβάζω και όσα προλάβω για απόψε: 891(Περιστέρι 1981), Α233(Καματερό 1981), Α83(Ν.Λιόσια 1981), 488(Γαλάτσι 1981), 666(Δαφνί 1981), 1001(Ν.Λιόσια 1981), 1324(Πετρούπολη 1981), 931(Γαλάτσι 1981), 201(Φιλοθέη 1981), 525(Χολαργός 1981), 11-10 (Γαλάτσι 1981), Α92(Ν.Φιλαδέλφεια 1981), 614(Ν.Λιόσια 1981), 832(Κορυδαλλός 1982), Α-69(Χαϊδάρι 1982),503(Πετρούπολη 1982), Α34(Περιστέρι 1982), 17(Μενίδι 1982), 351(Περιστέρι 1982), 370(Περιστέρι 1982),487(Γαλάτσι 1982), 1552(Α. Πατήσια 1982), 970(Περιστέρι 1982), 825(Πατήσια 1982), Κ33(Μεταμόρφωση 1982), 22(Ν.Λιόσια 1982), 627(Γαλάτσι 1982), 548(Λιόσια 1982), 344(Αμφιάλη 1982), Α44(Τζιτζιφιές 1982), Α80(Αγ. Φανούριος 1982), 870(Πρ.Πάρνηθος 1982), 280(Καλογρέζα 1982), 614(Ν.Λιόσια 1982), 983(Χαϊδάρι 1982), 17(Μενίδι 1982), 577(Περιστέρι 1982), 727(Χαϊδάρι 1982), 717(Ν. Ιωνία 1982), 178(Γαλάτσι 1982), 636(Καματερό 1982), 20(Πειραιάς 1982), 54(Γαλάτσι 1982), 75 ή Α75(Φιλαδέλφεια 1982), 401(Νίκαια 1982), 25(Περιστέρι 1982), 47(Περιστέρι 1982), Α92(Φιλαδέλφεια 1982), 394(Περιστέρι 1982), Α2(Καματερό 1982), 410(Πέραμα 1982), 351(Περιστέρι 1982), Α65(Κορυδαλλός 1982), 337(Πεύκη 1982), 1000(Περιστέρι 1982), Α7(Καλογρέζα 1982), 37(Ν. Φιλαδέλφεια 1982), 531(Λιόσια 1982), ΑΩ(Χρυσούπολη 1982), 452(Ηράκλειο 1982), 963(Περιστέρι 1982), 999(Περιστέρι 1982), Α83(Περιστέρι 1982), 1058(Περιστέρι 1982), 1276(Κ. Κηφησιά 1982), 75(Φιλαδέλφεια 1982), 543(Πατήσια 1982), 334(Ν. Ιωνία), 721(Περιστέρι 1982), 1381(Αγ.Βαρβάρα 1982). Αύριο θα ανέβάσω την συνέχεια από το 1983 έως το 1984.......

----------

dovegroup (03-09-12), 

SRF (03-09-12), 

weather1967 (03-09-12)

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Παναγιώτη, 2182 ήταν η συχνότητα κλήσης κινδύνου για τη ραδιοτηλεφωνία στα μεσαία. Πάντως για την εποχή του ή κατασκευή με την 833 ήταν πολύ μπροστά (για ερασιτεχνική) και πιστεύω ότι δεν θα είχε ιδιαίτερα ενοχλητικές ανεπιθύμητες εκπομπές (λόγω antenna tuner κλπ).

----------


## p.gabr

ΣΩΣΤΟ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗ
Ναι 2182  ανεβαινα εως εκει  ,Απαντουσαν πιο χαμηλα και μπερδευτηκα καπου 1934 το χιος και το λημνος 1743η 1820 ισως .
τα εχω ξεχασει,δεν τα θυμαμαι

ΔΕΝ ΥΠΗΡΧΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ, ηταν απολυτως καθαρο
Ειχα προσβαση στην γνωση , πως επρεπε να γινει και βεβαιως προτυπα

----------


## dovegroup

> Αγαπητε dovergroup ως προς το γιατι δεν εμφανιζονται οι "συμπολεμιστες θα σου αναφερω καποιους "πιθανους" λογους.1)Πολλοι τα παρατησαν για διαφορους λογους ειτε λογω αλλαγης επαγγελματικου προσανατολισμου και πλεον δεν "ψαχνονται" σε μερη οπως εδω.2)Οπως ειπες πολλοι εκλεισαν και μπορει να ατονησε το ενδιαφερον τους η ακομη και να απογοητευτηκαν.3)Πολλοι εγιναν νομιμοι καταφευγοντας σε αλλες συχνοτητες.Μερικοι δε απο αυτους,οπως ειπε και ο SRF δεν θελουν ουτε καν να αναφερουν το "αμαρτωλο και παρανομο" παρελθον τους.Καποτε αν ειχες διατελεσει μεσαιατζης δεν περναγες ουτε απ εξω την πορτα.4)Πολλοι απο αυτους ειδικα της κατηγοριας "καμακι" λογω της εξελιξης της τεχνολογιας στραφηκαν σε αλλες μορφες μεσων κατα συνεπεια δεν εχει κανενα ενδιαφερον η ενασχοληση τους με το ειδος πλεον και 5)Αρκετοι απο τους πρωτεργατες και συναγωνιστες εργαστηκαν η εργαζονται(δεν ξερω για ποσο ακομα) σε ΜΜΕ.Πως θα βγει τωρα να υπερασπιστει την θεση οτι το τωρινο αφεντικο του ειναι η αιτια που αυτος δεν μπορει να κανει το χομπυ του.Αυτοι ειναι λιγοι απο τους πιθανους λογους στο ερωτημα σου.Τωρα στο θεμα του γιατι δεν υπηρξε συνεχεια στο θεμα των ερασιτεχνικων αδειων.Θυμασαι ποτε να εγινε μια αξιολογη προσπαθεια για να κρατηθει ζωντανο το θεμα;Εγω το μονο που θυμαμαι ειναι ενας "συλλογος ερασιτεχνων" που μολις καταφερε να παρει αδεια εγινε συντομα μια ολιγομελης επιχειρηση βιοπορισμου και στο τελος απο λαθος χειρισμους εχασε και την αδεια.Να εισαι σιγουρος οτι ξερω παρα πολλα που αλλα λεγονται και αλλα οχι.Γραφω μονο αυτα που πρεπει.Και τωρα που μιλαμε πιθανον να υπαρχει το περιθωριο να γινει κατι απο πλευρας αδειοδοτησης μιας και στο νομοσχεδιο που θα βγει προβλεπονται αδειες μικρης ισχυως αλλα οχι για ερασιτεχνες.Ποιος ομως θα ασχοληθει να τρεξει εχοντας να αντιμετωπισει ενα βασικο επιχειρημα των διοικουντων:Γιατι να το κανουμε οταν εχουμε ηδη ενα κακο προηγουμενο;Και δευτερον τις αντιδρασεις των "μεγαλων" για τις ακροαματικοτητες.Ειδικα δε αυτην την εποχη που ο κοσμος εχει βαρεθει το τωρινο ραδιοφωνο και σιγουρα νοσταλγει το ραδιοφωνο του τοτε με τις αφιερωσουλες,τις προτιμησεις και την ζεστη επικοινωνια.Δυστυχως αφησαμε το τραινο να φυγει.....



Οκ τα περισσότερα είναι γνωστά Νίκο οι λοιποί...όλοι πιά είναι έτσι?
Οτι αφορά το νέο νομοσχέδιο...αν λέω αν, ήταν απόλυτα ακριβές και ξεκάθαρο για ερασιτεχνικές άδειες και μόνο χωρίς δικαίωμα σε οτιδήποτε άλλο τότε...αλλά όπως είπες υπάρχει πρόβλημα με τις αααα!!!!κροαματικότητες...και όλα τα άλλα είναι φθηνότατες δικαιολογίες που σαν στόχο έχουν το καταπληκτικό....Κάθε εμπόριο για καλό...
Υ.Γ. Σαφώς και δεν λέγονται όλα...και δεν ξεκίνησα αυτό το νήμα με σκοπό την νέα κατάσταση...καθαρά νοσταλγικό με ψιλό αναπόλα....
Ας συνεχίσουμε με πιθανά τεφτέρια...και υλικό της εποχής μας αρέσει πιστεύω...

----------


## Dhmhtrhs Oikonomou

πλεον δεν γινετε να βγαλεις  αδεια για ερασιτεχνικο σταθμο στα am η fm?

----------


## SRF

> Βρέ  παιδιά  με τις  ερασιτεχνικές  άδειες  και  τα  40WATT   πότε  έγινε  και  πως  μου  διέφυγε  περισσότερες  λεπτομέρειες?  καμιά  παραπομπή?



ΠΔ 25/1988 Αρθρο 2 Παράγραφος 2! 
Η αλήθεια είναι ότι είναι "εξαφανισμένο" γενικά! Πιθανολογώ ΣΚΟΠΙΜΑ!!! 
Πάντως δες διάφορα σεχετικά όπως αυτό 
εδώ 

ή και αυτό εδώ! 


ΥΓ. Ρίξτε & μιά ματιά στο ΠΔ25/1988 που τελικά το έχουν διαθέσιμο από το Εθνικό τυπογραφείο (πριν μερικά χρόνια ήατν ανύπαρκτο και εκεί)! 

PD25_1988_p3.zipPD25_1988_p6.zip

----------

weather1967 (03-09-12)

----------


## SRF

Ένα ενδιαφέρον άρθρο για την Θεσ/νίκη μπορείτε να διαβάσετε στο λινκ αυτό 

Το παραθέτω καθ' ότι είδα μέσα χαρακτηριστικά φίλων μου από Θεσ/νίκη της εποχής! 
Σταύρος Αλεξάντερ, Άκης Όλιβερ και πολλοί - πολλοί άλλοι!!! που έχω συναντήσει και έχουμε πιεί τις "φραπεδιές" μας σε συναντήσεις εκεί!

----------

weather1967 (03-09-12)

----------


## ΑΘΑΝΟΣ

Συνέχεια με τα υπόλοιπα. Υπενθυμίζω ότι οι περρισότεροι έδιναν την περιοχή τους κατά προσέγγιση λόγω του κυνηγητού που υπήρχε: 55(Χαϊδάρι 1983), 353(Πεύκη 1983), 606(Περιστέρι 1983), 220(Κορυδαλός 1983), 703(Γαλάτσι 1983), 334(Φιλαδέλφεια 1983), Α11(Καματερό 1983), Κ13(Μαρούσι 1983), 910(Αιγάλεω 1983), 416(Καματερό 1983), 604(Γαλάτσι 1983), 772(Πρ. Πάρνηθος 1983), 118(Γαλάτσι 1983), Α44(Γαλάτσι 1983), 1224(Μενίδι 1983), F1(Χαλάνδρι 1983), Α1000(Κηπούπολη 1983), Β52(Γαλάτσι 1983), 452(Ν. Ηράκλειο 1983), 22(Περιστέρι 1983), 467(Καλογρέζα 1983), Α33(Ν.Ηράκλειο 1983), 757(Κουκουβάουνες 1983), 254(Γαλάτσι 1983), 211(Καλογρέζα 1983), 57(Ν. Λιόσια 1983), 1270(Νίκαια 1983), 518(Φιλαδέλφεια 1983), 619(Μενίδι 1983), 2000(Φιλαδέλφεια 1983), Α1(Μπουρνάζι 1983), 514(Κοκ. Μύλος 1983), 1470(Κορυδαλός 1983), Α05(Λιόσια 1983), 267(Κηφησιά 1983), 353(Περιστέρι 1983), Α81(Λιόσια 1983), 22(Λιόσια 1983), 1125(Μενίδι 1983), 1937(Δροσιά 1983), 511(Φιλαδέλφεια 1983), Α400(Πατήσια 1983), Β22(Γαλάτσι 1983), 21(Κηπούπολη 1983), 923(Χαϊδάρι 1983), 453(Ηράκλειο 1983), Α954(Ηράκλειο 1983), Α05(Ν.Λιόσια 1984), 245(Περιστέρι 1984), 816/Γυναίκα(Α. Κυψέλη 1984), 427(Αιγάλεω 1984), 2005(......1984), 417(Βαρυμπόπη 1984), κάπου εδώ τελειώνει το δευτέρι μου.............

----------

dovegroup (04-09-12), 

weather1967 (04-09-12)

----------


## TSAKALI

Θελω να γραψω κατι για την Θεσσαλονικη, υπηρχε μια κυρια ,η οποια ειχε προβλημα με τον
υπνο και ακουγε συνεχως ραδιοφωνο , δεν ακουγε μονο αλλα ηχογραφουσε κιολας ,
ξερω οτι ειχε ηχογραφησει σχεδον ολους τους ερασιτεχνες της εποχης του 80, ακομη
και τις συνομιλιες μας , η εν λογω κυρια οταν επαιρνε τηλεφωνο ελεγε ..ειμαι η 
"κυρια Ολγα απο την Νεαπολη"  
Μηπως καταλαθος υπαρχει κανεις εδω μεσα που να γνωριζει περισσοτερα?

υ.γ υποθετω οτι τοτε ηταν γυρω στα 60 .

----------


## SV1EDG

Μια που θυμηθήκαμε τα παλιά,υπήρχε μια τηλεοπτική σειρά στην ΕΡΤ με θέμα 2 πιτσιρικάδες ραδιο-πειρατές,1985 κοντά.Ειχαν στήσει τον σταθμό τους σε ένα διόροφο σπίτι και μας έδειχναν τις ιστορίες τους.Την έδειχνε νομίζω κάθε Παρασκευή.Θυμάται κανένας τον τίτλο της σειράς?

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Πρέπει να ήταν τα "Διόδια" του Βαγγέλη Ραπτόπουλου, ένα από τα διηγήματα που βρίσκονται στο βιβλίο του "Η γενιά μου". Το κεντρικό πρόσωπο ήταν ο Δημήτρης ο 94 (υπαρκτό πρόσωπο) και το κείμενο μιλούσε για τη ζωή και τις αγωνίες των νέων της εποχής.

----------

SV1EDG (06-09-12)

----------


## dovegroup

Κλήση για οποιονδήποτε φίλο ερασιτέχνη λαμβάνει έστω και καθυστερημένα μετά απο 30 χρόνια και απο το http://www.hlektronika.gr/ η ακρόαση άρχισε απο 31/08/2012 και ώρα 2:26 πρωινή και θα συνεχιστεί όσο το http://www.hlektronika.gr/ υπάρχει στον αέρα.
Αρχίζουμε απο το 19....και ανεβαίνουμε, όποιος φίλος επιθυμεί συνομιλία ας είναι έτοιμος και ας απαντά στις κλήσεις...

----------

ΑΘΑΝΟΣ (13-10-12), 

αθικτον (10-09-12)

----------


## A--15

Καλησπέρα σε όλους τους ερασιτέχνες.
Ξεκίνησα (όπως παρά πολλοί) με ένα αυτοταλαντωτο, ΕΛ 504 , και μάλιστα χωρίς μεταβλητούς στην έξοδο, αλλά με μεσαία λήψη, στο πηνίο. ΤΡΟΜΕΡΟ, να έχεις τάση στην κεραία. Έμαθα λοιπόν, ( με την βοήθεια του Καθηγητή στο λύκειο) ότι μπορώ και να τον αναβαθμίσω. Έτσι έγινε το πρώτο δυο σταδία, ΕΛ 84 και 6146. Τρελή η χαρά. Και μετά ΝΑ και η j pole, με τους άλλους φίλους ερασιτέχνες να αναρωτιουνται……τη είναι τούτο το πράγμα!!!!!!. Η αναβάθμιση συνεχίστηκε, με 4 σταδία 6146, και 600v ανοδικά. Τα 50 βατ ……….τοτε…….ηταν αρκετά να ακούγομαι έως και την Υδρα,Πορο, από την Χαραυγή (είναι ψηλαααα).  Οι γνωριμίες μέσα από τα ΦΜ, έγιναν φιλίες, και ήρθαν και τα φαρακια. Έτσι τα τελευταίο μηχάνημα ήταν μια CX 250 στα 1000 V ανοδικά, και με οδηγοί ένα τρανζιστορικο του ΠΟΠ. Εκεί έγινε και ο χαμός( ελέω οδήγησης!!!!!). Οι παρεμβολές στο μέγιστο και οι τηλεοράσεις τις περιοχής σε μόνιμη καταστολή. Δεν είχα πρόβλημα(μεγάλο…..)  εκτός από έναν γείτονα ακριβώς μεσοτοιχία με την κεραία. Μου είχε υποσχεθεί ότι τη θα αμολήσει τα σκυλιά ( δυο μεγαλόσωμα Ντοπερμαν ) μέσα στην αυλή της μάνας μου εάν δεν κατάφερνα να τον αφήσω να δει τα αγαπημένα του προγράμματα. Προσωπικά θα προτιμούσα το ραδιογωνιόμετρο, αντί των θηρίων……
Από Α-15 σας χαιρετώ όλους

----------


## tzeronimo

Γεια  σας  και απο εμενα Σπυρος Τζερονυμο,   πρωτη  μου  στον αερα   1980  με  μια  L34  απο δικτυο , μετα  συνεχισα με 2 * 807  κατοπιν 4   και μετα  4 * 2ε22 
το 1984  πιαστηκα  με οτι αυτο συναπαγεται,  και  συνεχισα  μετα χρονια  σαν stoudio  69  ta fm  στους  88 Mhz  οταν  ανοιξε  ο KLIK FM  πηγα  παλι ΑΜ  με  ενα μηχανημα  1 * 4400  σε πολυ  μικρη  ταση  το μεγαλο θεμα μου  ηταν η κεραια  μου την εκοβαν η με  εδιωχναν  απο τα σπιτια  μου εμενα με νοικι  
1996 παω  στο δικο μου  με μια  κεραια  που  την εχω ακομα  με 2* 6146  στα 700 volt  και τα ακουσματα καλα  
εδω  και 1,5 χρονο  παταω αξιοπρεπεστατα  με  ενα μηχανημα  στολιδι  1kv  σε  συνομιλιες  1660  η καφενειο  1690  και  που κ που  1602 μουσικουλα !!!

----------


## tzitzikas

> Γεια  σας  και απο εμενα Σπυρος Τζερονυμο,   πρωτη  μου  στον αερα   1980  με  μια  L34  απο δικτυο , μετα  συνεχισα με 2 * 807  κατοπιν 4   και μετα  4 * 2ε22 
> το 1984  πιαστηκα  με οτι αυτο συναπαγεται,  και  συνεχισα  μετα χρονια  σαν stoudio  69  ta fm  στους  88 Mhz  οταν  ανοιξε  ο KLIK FM  πηγα  παλι ΑΜ  με  ενα μηχανημα  1 * 4400  σε πολυ  μικρη  ταση  το μεγαλο θεμα μου  ηταν η κεραια  μου την εκοβαν η με  εδιωχναν  απο τα σπιτια  μου εμενα με νοικι  
> 1996 παω  στο δικο μου  με μια  κεραια  που  την εχω ακομα  με 2* 6146  στα 700 volt  και τα ακουσματα καλα  
> εδω  και 1,5 χρονο  παταω αξιοπρεπεστατα  με  ενα μηχανημα  στολιδι  1kv  σε  συνομιλιες  1660  η καφενειο  1690  και  που κ που  1602 μουσικουλα !!!



Στα μεσαία πως πιάστηκες. Καρφωτός?

----------


## Nikolaskn

Το πρωτο μου ""μηχανημα"" ηταν το 1971 περιπου.Μια μεταλικη 6L6 απο το μοναστηρακι με 5 δρχ. και αυτοταλαντοτο ενοειτε.Διαμορφωση με εναν μετασχηματηστη απο ραδιοφωνο και με μια ECL 82 .Οι μεταβλητοι παλι απο ενα παλιο ραδιοφωνο και ο εξοδου παντα μου σπινθηριζε.Το μονο που καταφερα ηταν να φτασω σε δυο 807 παραληλες και με διπλασιασμο τασης και με ακαταλληλα υλικα...δλδ διαμορφωση..αεροφιλους  κλπ.Δεν υπηρχαν τα λεφτα και το χαρτζηλικη μου ηταν πολυ λιγο.Ειχα σημαδεψη την πριζα για να πηγαινει ο ουδετερος στο σασι γιατι αναποδα με τιναζε.Τοτε υπηρχαν  3..4  μονο ερασιτεχνικοι σταθμοι με πρωτο τον τσαρλυ.Μετα γεμισε η μπαντα με τζαρονιμο γκρουβυ,πεταλουδα και  αλλους  πολλους ερασιτεχνες.Ποτε μου δεν καταφερα λογω χρηματων να κανω αυτο που ηθελα...δλδ ενα αξιοπρεπες μηχανημα γυρο στα 100...200  Watt.Τοτε θυμαμε οτι παιζανε πολυ κατι ενισχυτες χαμηλων, οι Dumplex.Περασα πολυ ωραια..δεν  μπορω  να πω.Μεχρι και κοριους κολισε το σπιτι απο ενα παλιο ραδιοφωνο που ειχα στον παγκο και με πηρε στο κυνηγι η μαννα μου.Αλλες εποχες

----------


## ΖΑΧΟΣ

καλημερα σε ολους τους παλιους των ερτζιανων
το πρωτο μηχανιμα ηταν el34 αυτοταλαντωτο το 1972 με χαρακτηριστικο Ζαχαριας oscar,μετα δυο 807 και στο τελος δυο 811 στα 1200v.
διαμορφωση με dublex,αυτα στα AM.
αργοτερα στα FM με 6c4-5763-6146,κατασκευες μονος μου και αυτο μου αρεσε,σχεδια δεν βρησκαμε ευκολα.
απο αυτα τα μηχανηματα δυστιχως δεν εχω κρατησει κανενα,μονο κατι σχεδια.
ωραιες εποχες.

----------


## tzeronimo

> Στα μεσαία πως πιάστηκες. Καρφωτός?



Ναι  απο  ενα  γειτονα  ο οποιος  μετα  απο  χρονια  νοικιασε  την ταρατσα  του  σε ενα  σταθμο  fm  με διαφημησεις  πως  τα φερνει η ζωη !!!

----------


## χαμραδιο

αμ τον αλλο τον θρυλικο ....μπόυ ,ειχε και κατι μπουμπουκια η παντα...

με τα 10 κβαττ και τις 32 813 με τζαμπα ρευμα και τη δεη να ψαχνει απο πού χανει ρευμα.

----------

panos_panopoulos (07-10-12)

----------


## Anatolikos

xairetw ta pln0n ! Sta mesaia ws Anatolikos apo Glyfada ('78-'80) me mia 811A sto 1kV...katopiv sta FM ('80-'82) ws 443 me 6c4-5763-2e26...nmouv kai SV alla to SSB pote dev me trabnkse. Apo to '82 Amerikn...to 2010 epestrepsa sta braxea (AM/CW) ws extra zampov (ham extra license) me idiokataskeues.

push-pull 812A me 6ag7-807 exciter kai krystallo (160-80-40 metra):
img1641bi.jpg

6146B exciter (80-10 metra):
6146.jpg

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Συγχαρητήρια Πέτρο, καλωσήλθες στην ιστοσελίδα, πολύ ωραίες κατασκευές. Να υποθέσω ότι η διαμόρφωση είναι AM/CW; Και σε παρακαλώ να γράφεις Ελληνικά, αν είσαι πέραν του Ατλαντικού και έχεις μόνο αγγλικό πληκτρολόγιο, εγκατέστησε τις ελληνικές γραμματοσειρές.

----------


## sakisr

Να καλωσορισουμε το νεο μελος απο το Big Apple, και να ευχαριστησω το φιλο για τις αναμνησεις που μου ξυπνησε.
Και κατι αφιερωμενο στις στιγμες που θυμηθηκαμε. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6lwvF...eature=related http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vIRp7ssOJIQ

----------


## χαμραδιο

http://amanpoiare.blogspot.gr/2011/0...post_3141.html

ακραιες καταστασεις...

----------


## χαμραδιο

τον Μανωλη τον ηλεκτρον δεν τον θυμαται κανενας;

τον ζωγραφο, σοβαρος ερασιτεχνης με γνωσεις.

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Είχα ακούσει πολλές φορές παλιότερα το Μανώλη-Ήλεκτρον, νομίζω με πομπό 2Χ211 (VT4C) αν δεν κάνω λάθος. Πρέπει να είναι πολύ παλιός στις ραδιοσυχνότητες και κάποιας ηλικίας...

----------


## χαμραδιο

ναι και περισσοτερο με τις κεραιες ειναι απο τους ελαχιστους που ειχε καταλαβει την σημασια της γειωσης στις κεραιες , ειχε οσο του επιτρεπε  ο χωρος στην ταρατσα απλωσει ραντιαλς συντονισμενα.

----------


## GiwrgosTH

Τι ωραίο θέμα...
1979-80 στα 12-13 μου ο πρώτος μου πομπός, αυτοταλάντωτο BC109 από το Νόστη  :Tongue2: 
Κεραία? Σύρμα!!! Όπως είχα δει να κάνουν στα μεσαία.
Όμως κάλυπτα άνετα όλο το χωριό μου, την Αμφίκλεια.
Μετά πήγα σε 2Ν2219, κάτι άλλα με 2-3 στάδια κλπ, με δίπολο πια, μέχρι να πάω στα 15 μου και να περάσω στα αυτοταλάντωτα του Μπογατσά, 6146 και 504.
Τα έκανα και εμπόριο τότε σε φίλους στο χωριό, 1900 δραχμές είχε το κιτ της 504 και 2200 της 6146 και έβγαζα χαρζιλίκι!
Πήρα και μια GP από τον (φίλο και συνεργάτη πια) Γιαννακόπουλο από τη Λαμία (Theo Electronics) και κάλυπτα σχεδόν όλη τη Φθιώτιδα!
Σιγά σιγά πέρασα και στα ΑΜ με 4Χ807, συνομιλίες με Τρελό Επιστήμονα από Νάουσα, Μεξικάνο από Κόρινθο, Κοσμά Αιτωλό από Μεσολόγγι κλπ.
Αναβάθμιση και στα FM με 829 και καθάρισα!
Το ψευδώνυμό μου? Junior στην αρχή, Captain μετά, στην επαρχία δεν είχαμε αριθμούς.
Εκπομπές στα FM κάθε μέρα 2-5 και μετά συνομιλίες και τα βράδια στα ΑΜ.
Ακροατήριο? Χιλιάδες μάλλον... Το τηλέφωνο χτυπούσε ασταμάτητα.
Είχε γίνει και θέμα στο σύλλογο γονέων, γιατί τα παιδιά δεν διάβαζαν για να με ακούσουν, αλλά ευτυχώς ήμουν αγαπητός σε πολλούς και δεν είχα μπλεξίματα, πέρα από κάποιες συστάσεις από την αστυνομία, στο φιλικό πάντα, αφού και αυτοί με άκουγαν.
Συνομιλίες επίσης στα FM με BLY87 από την κορυφή του Παρνασσού με σχεδόν όλη την Ελλάδα, Κέρκυρα, Κατερίνη, Αθήνα, Πάτρα κλπ.
Αξέχαστες εποχές σίγουρα!
Όλα αυτά χάθηκαν, κανείς δεν κατασκευάζει, κανείς δεν πειραματίζεται, κανείς δεν εκπέμπει...
Είχα πάει στο χωριό πριν κανένα μήνα και ψάχνοντας βρήκα μια Σχεδιοθήκη του 70 με σχέδια για πομπούς ΑΜ και δάκρυσα, σκεπτόμενος πως έβλεπα τα σχέδια πιτσιρικάς και κ******α! Αλλά ήταν άπιαστο όνειρο τότε κάποια πράγματα.
Τώρα μια στο ebay και έχεις ότι πομπό θες σε τιμή που τότε δεν αγόραζες ούτε τρανζίστορ...
Χόρτασα πάντως από KW επαγγελματικά, μέχρι 30 TV και 70 ράδιο έχω δουλέψει, αλλά δεν μπορώ να τα συγκρίνω με τίποτα με τον BC109 του Νόστη και την 504 του Μπογατσά...

----------


## PARKER

> Τι ωραίο θέμα...
> 1979-80 στα 12-13 μου ο πρώτος μου πομπός, αυτοταλάντωτο BC109 από το Νόστη 
> Κεραία? Σύρμα!!! Όπως είχα δει να κάνουν στα μεσαία.
> Όμως κάλυπτα άνετα όλο το χωριό μου, την *Αμφίκλεια*.
> ...



Υλικά από το Γιώργο το Χρυσικό ή τον Καπετανάκη αγόραζες ;;;

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Υλικά από το Γιώργο το Χρυσικό ή τον Καπετανάκη αγόραζες ;;;



Ο Γιώργος μας "μάλωνε" καμιά φορά για να προσέχουμε και εκείνη την εποχή λειτουργούσαν τα ΝΕΛΕ (σωστά τα λέω?) που ήταν κάποια εκπαιδευτικά προγράμματα και μας έκανε μαθήματα ηλεκτρονικών στο σύλλογο νέων, είχε για πάγκο το τραπέζι του πιγκ πογκ  :Rolleyes: 
Ο συγχωρεμένος ο Καπετανάκος δεν ήθελε να έχει σχέση με "πειρατές", χαλούσαν τις τηλεοράσεις  :Unsure:

----------


## PARKER

Πάνω-κάτω ξεκίνησα κι εγώ όπως οι περισσότεροι.
 Γύρω στα 10-11, το 72-73 από το Φυσικό Κόσμο (περιοδικό της Ένωσης Ελλήνων Φυσικών, ή κάτι τέτοιο). Είχε ένα σχέδιο πομπού στα Α.Μ. με ένα BC108C που κατάφερα να το κάνω να ακουστεί στο ράδιο  μερικά μέτρα γύρω απ το σπίτι.
(Κανά δυο χρόνια αργότερα το δοκίμασα και εγώ στο χωριό της μητέρας μου, στην Αμφίκλεια,  :Wink:  όπου εκεί είχαμε σαφώς καλύτερες επιδόσεις!!!)
Η όρεξη άνοιξε, και γύρω στα 12, το πρώτο αυτοταλάντωτο με EL34 (πάνω σε κόντρα πλακέ!!!) και αφού τα κατάφερα (με κεραία γύρω-γύρω απ τη ταράτσα, και καλή γείωση), ξεκίνησαν οι πρώτοι λαμπάτοι πειραματισμοί στα μεσαία (και εννοείται με ανόρθωση δικτύου), διάβασμα απ τα Ευαγγέλια της εποχής (Τράπαλη, Τριλιανού κ.ά.)
Σιγά σιγά και για να μη πολυλογώ, για αρκετά χρόνια ήμουν παρών στους 1550-1580  (με EL 504, EL509 EL519, 807 και άλλες, όχι όμως μεγαλύτερες   :Sad:  ένεκα το κόστος!!)  πότε μόνες τους πότε παράλληλες και ενίοτε push pull. Με μια καλή κεραία που κατάφερα να έχω (από ισόγειο μονοκατοικία που έμενα, σε 6όρωφη πολυκατοικία με μήκος γύρω στα 60 μέτρα), κάλυπτα ως PARKER όλο το κλεινόν άστυ (με τα γνωστά, τηλέφωνα αφιερώσεις από συμμαθητές, φίρμα στο σχολείο κ.λ.π.) και το βράδυ DX στους 1630 και πάνω και συνομιλίες με όλη την Ελλάδα (Θυμάμαι Ανώνυμο από Γιάννενα, τα παιδιά της Καλαμαριάς, κ.ά.). Εποχές αρχές-μέσα δεκαετίας ΄70.
Στην Αθήνα τότε θυμάμαι τον Σάκη τον Ταρατσόβιο, (πιστεύω να τον θυμούνται οι παλιότεροι με τη χαρακτηριστική φωνή) τον Νίκο τον Έντισον, τον Νίκο τον Ρέιντζερ τον Νίκο( :Wink:  τον Μάρσαλ, τον CBS, και πολλούς  άλλους με τους οποίους κάναμε και συναντήσεις. 
Όταν απολύθηκα από το στρατό, τα FM ήδη είχαν αρχίσει να κυριαρχούν και έκανα την υπέρβαση (παράλληλα όμως με τα μεσαία ) με 6146 κλπ, όμως δε βοηθούσε η περιοχή (μονοκατοικία εν μέσω πολυκατοικιών ήδη) και συνηθισμένος από μακρινές περιοχές με ξένιζε η τοπικότητα των fm αλλά με κέρδιζε η ποιότητα του σήματος.
Πολλά - πολλά χρόνια μετά (δηλ πριν από 3-4 χρόνια!!!) τα ξαναθυμήθηκα και έτσι άρχισα πάλι (καθαρά πειραματικά όμως, δοκιμάζοντας κεραίες κλπ) στα FM με το 50άρι του CDM το οποίο μου άφησε πολύ καλές εντυπώσεις!!! (λεπτομέρειες εδώ http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...=43301&page=15 )
Τώρα το γύρισα στα παλιά ραδιόφωνα και στη λήψη…..

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> (Κανά δυο χρόνια αργότερα το δοκίμασα και εγώ στο χωριό της μητέρας μου, στην Αμφίκλεια,  όπου εκεί είχαμε σαφώς καλύτερες επιδόσεις!!!)



Στην Αμφίκλεια αρχές δεκαετίας 80 ήμασταν στα FM κατά καιρούς πάνω από 10 ραδιοερασιτέχνες!
Άσε στα γύρω χωριά! 




> (Θυμάμαι Ανώνυμο από Γιάννενα, τα παιδιά της Καλαμαριάς, κ.ά.). Εποχές αρχές-μέσα δεκαετίας ΄70.



Τα Παιδιά της Καλαμαριάς τα είχα ακούσει, από τους πολύ γνωστούς δεκαετία 80 στα ΑΜ, δεν είχα μιλήσει ποτέ μαζί τους και τους γνώρισα το 91-92 όταν τους έστησα ένα τηλεοπτικό μηχάνημα, είχαν ανοίξει και τηλεοπτικό τότε, αλλά μετά τον πούλησαν.

----------


## DIMITRIS______TH______

Καλησπερα και απο εμενα που αν και 35+ χρονια συνεχως στον αερα
νιωθω την ιδια μαγεια καθε φορα που ανοιγω διακοπτες .

----------


## SRF

Επαναφέρω το θέμα. Προ ολίγων ημερών πήγα σε έναν χώρο που κάποτε είχα για στούντιο. και προς έκπληξήν μου υπάρχει ακόμα το γραφείο μου εκεί, στο οποίο σημείωνα σε "κρυφό" σημείο το που ακουγόμουν πάνω σε έναν κολλημένο σε αυτό χάρτη! Τράβηξε λοιπόν το συρτάρι του να δω αν υπάρχει ακόμα ο τότε χάρτης. Και έμεινα άφωνος! 32 έτη μετά ιδού... 
Υπόμνημα. Οι σταυροί δηλώνουν λήψη ακροατών, ενώ κάποιες τελείες ενδιάμεσα είναι από συνομιλίες επαληθευμένου σημείου της εκπομπής των τότε άλλων ερασιτεχνών!!! 
FMxxx_ReportChart1978-80.jpg 

Δυστυχώς δεν σημείωνα σε αυτόν χαρακτηριστικά καθ' ότι θα γέμιζε σε σημείο που θα ήταν αδύνατον να διαβαστεί. Τα έγραφα σε ένα βιβλίο - τετράδιο που αναζητώ και μάλλον θα βρω σύντομα!

----------

A--15 (04-10-13)

----------


## p.gabr

Σαν Αιγυπτιακός παπυρος είναι βρε Γιώργο


Πλατεία Αγου Λούκα κόβω το κέντρο εκπομπης

----------

A--15 (04-10-13)

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

> Επαναφέρω το θέμα. Προ ολίγων ημερών πήγα σε έναν χώρο που κάποτε είχα για στούντιο. και προς έκπληξήν μου υπάρχει ακόμα το γραφείο μου εκεί, στο οποίο σημείωνα σε "κρυφό" σημείο το που ακουγόμουν πάνω σε έναν κολλημένο σε αυτό χάρτη! Τράβηξε λοιπόν το συρτάρι του να δω αν υπάρχει ακόμα ο τότε χάρτης. Και έμεινα άφωνος! 32 έτη μετά ιδού... 
> Υπόμνημα. Οι σταυροί δηλώνουν λήψη ακροατών, ενώ κάποιες τελείες ενδιάμεσα είναι από συνομιλίες επαληθευμένου σημείου της εκπομπής των τότε άλλων ερασιτεχνών!!! 
> FMxxx_ReportChart1978-80.jpg 
> 
> Δυστυχώς δεν σημείωνα σε αυτόν χαρακτηριστικά καθ' ότι θα γέμιζε σε σημείο που θα ήταν αδύνατον να διαβαστεί. Τα έγραφα σε ένα βιβλίο - τετράδιο που αναζητώ και μάλλον θα βρω σύντομα!



6c4-el34-6146b

----------


## john_b

Δεν γυρνούν αυτά τα χρόνια πίσω. Γιάννης 007, κατ αρχήν και λίγο αργότερα 7-94, Ελευσίνα. Λάμπα 6146. Συχνότητες εκπομπής κάπου εκεί στους 102 στα FM, αν και τις άλλαζα. Δεν θημάμαι πολλά, παρά μόνο τον Χάρη τον Τζερόνιμο, γείτονας που έβγαινε στα μεσαία και μετά στα FM,  καθώς και τον Μάκη τον Βετεράνο (συχωρεμένος) στα μεσαία. Μεταξύ 1982 με 1986.

----------


## SRF

> 6c4-el34-6146b



6C4 - EL84 - 6146B !

----------


## SRF

> Σαν Αιγυπτιακός παπυρος είναι βρε Γιώργο
> 
> 
> Πλατεία Αγου Λούκα κόβω το κέντρο εκπομπης




¨οχι στον Αγ. Λουκά! Στην Σχ. Ευελπίδων!!!

----------


## chipakos-original

Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Ζ22 και Studio Roboter με 6146 από Γαλάτσι ψηλά. Οι εποχές που ζήσαμε δεν ξαναγυρίζουν πίσω. Το studio μονίμως γεμάτο ακροάτριες και τα τεφτέρια γεμάτα ραντεβού προς εκτέλεση. Η καλύτερη ακροάτριά μου κατέληξε νε είναι σήμερα η γυναίκα μου και πολλοί φίλοι γνωρίστηκαν μέσω του σταθμού. Τα ερτζιανά είναι μαγεία.

----------


## savnik

6C4 - 5763 - 6146W

----------


## savnik

> Πήρα και μια GP από τον (φίλο και συνεργάτη πια) Γιαννακόπουλο από τη Λαμία (Theo Electronics) και κάλυπτα σχεδόν όλη τη Φθιώτιδα!
> Σιγά σιγά πέρασα και στα ΑΜ με 4Χ807, συνομιλίες με Τρελό Επιστήμονα από Νάουσα, Μεξικάνο από Κόρινθο, Κοσμά Αιτωλό από Μεσολόγγι κλπ.



Γύρω στο 1982-1984 έκανα αρκετές συνομιλίες με κάποιον από την Φθιώτιδα αλλά δεν θυμάμαι το χαρακτηριστικό του. Τότε έβγαινα από την Πάτρα.

----------


## alefgr

Τι μου θυμίσατε τώρα… Είδα το thread αυτό κάπως καθυστερημένα και ένοιωσα να πηγαίνω πίσω στο χρόνο αρκετές δεκαετίες. Ας αναφέρω και εγώ κάποιες από τις προσωπικές μου εμπειρίες…

Ξεκίνησα το 75 στα 15μου την ενασχόλησή μου με αυτό τον μαγικό κόσμο των ερτζιανών, στα μεσαία, σχεδόν ταυτόχρονα με το ξεκίνημα σπουδών σαν Ηλεκτρονικός. Το όνομα που χρησιμοποιούσα τότε (νομίζω πως δεν ήταν μόνο ένα)  δεν το θυμάμαι καν… Θυμάμαι όμως να γυρίζω στην περιοχή μου με ένα ποδήλατο και ένα τρανζιστοράκι στο χέρι, για να δω μέχρι που έφτανε το σήμα. Η περιοχή μου ήταν (συνεχίζει να είναι) οι πρόποδες της Πάρνηθας κοινώς Άνω Αχαρναί. Από τις πρώτες λάμπες που είχα βγάλει τότε, ήτανε η 807 που την συντόνιζα χωρίς όργανα (αυτά τότε ήταν πολυτέλεια) αλλά με το μάτι στο σκοτάδι, απλά να μην κοκκινίζει και να μην μπλεντίζει πολύ.

Από την αρχή είχα την λόξα ότι καινούργιος δίσκος έφτανε στα χέρια μου, να τον ακούω μαζί με τους ακροατές μου. Έτσι αρχές της δεκαετίας του 80 μετακόμισα στα FM λόγο φυσικά της μεγάλης άπλας που υπήρχε (βλέπε … απουσία παρεμβολών), αλλά πάνω απ’ όλα λόγω της σαφώς πολύ υψηλότερης ποιότητας που παρείχε η μπάντα σε σχέση με τα AM. Ένα από τα πρώτα χαρακτηριστικά που χρησιμοποίησα ήταν το αυθαίρετο A23 που σύντομα μου το άλλαξε ένας ‘παλιός’ στο επίσημο 772. Χρόνο με το χρόνο ο σταθμός σιγά-σιγά μεγάλωνε, σε ισχύ, σε ακροατήριο, σε μουσική ποσότητα και ποιότητα, μέχρι που κάπου το 84 αλλάχθηκε το όνομα σε 772 FM μιας και ήταν πιο εύηχο. Μάλιστα την ίδια χρονιά είχα μια σοβαρή περιπέτεια με τον νόμο μιας και με θεωρούσε ‘επικίνδυνο’ στοιχείο των ερτζιανών και είχε σαν αποτέλεσμα τον εγκλεισμό μου για κάποιες εβδομάδες για σωφρονισμό, σε Αίγινα και Κορυδαλλό.

Αυτό δεν με πτόησε να συνεχίσω την ‘επικίνδυνη’ δράση μου στα FM. Μάλιστα θυμάμαι εκτός από το stereo που ήταν ένα από τα πρώτα της μπάντας, ήταν και το γεγονός (μοναδικό στην Ελλάδα) να έχω βγάλει έναν πομπό εξ’ ολοκλήρου με λάμπες (η τελική ήταν η 4-400), αλλά ο ταλαντωτής του να ελέγχεται με ένα κύκλωμα PLL συνθεσάιζερ, φυσικά με ολοκληρωμένα. Αν θυμάμαι καλά ήταν μια μετατροπή από ένα κύκλωμα της Τεχνικής Εκλογής. Κάπου το 86 άνοιξα τις πόρτες του σταθμού σε άτομα που ήταν γνώστες της μουσικής και είχαν το ίδιο ψώνιο με μένα. Την αγάπη και την ανάγκη να μοιράζονται με άλλους την αγαπημένη τους μουσική. Μάλιστα επηρεασμένος από το ραδιόφωνο της Θεσσαλονίκης που εκεί οι παρουσιαστές δεν είχαν μόνο μικρό όνομα αλλά και επίθετο, το καθιέρωσα και στην Αθήνα. Φυσικά σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις το επίθετο δεν ήταν πραγματικό αλλά φανταστικό για ευνόητους λόγους. Εκτός από αυτές τις αλλαγές, έγινε και αλλαγή του ονόματος του σταθμού σε StarRadio FM και είχα φτάσει να αποθρασυνθώ σε τέτοιο σημείο που να έχουμε εκπομπές ακόμα και τα μεσημέρια σε καθημερινή βάση! Και όλα αυτά με μια καθόλου ευκαταφρόνητη ισχύ των 400 βατ, που σε συνδυασμό με μια κεραία collinear μαζί με την ευνοϊκή θέση της περιοχή μου, μου έδινε το προνόμιο της μεγάλης εμβέλειας πολύ πέρα από τον νομό της Αττικής.

Με την έλευση της ελεύθερης ραδιοφωνίας 88-89, κάπου το όνειρο άρχισε να ξεθωριάζει. Πολύ σύντομα κατάλαβα πως ο ρόλος του επαγγελματία μουσικού παραγωγού απείχε πολύ από τον ρόλο του εραστή της μουσικής και έτσι στα τέλη του 89 αποστασιοποιήθηκα από τα ερτζιανά και έκτοτε είμαι ‘καθαρός’ και αποτοξινωμένος…


Υπογράφω με τότε ψευδώνυμό μου.

Αλέξης Βενέτης

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Γύρω στο 1982-1984 έκανα αρκετές συνομιλίες με κάποιον από την Φθιώτιδα αλλά δεν θυμάμαι το χαρακτηριστικό του. Τότε έβγαινα από την Πάτρα.



Δε θυμάμαι κάποιον από Πάτρα, αλλά που να τους θυμηθώ όλους μετά από 30 χρόνια?
Γιώργος Κάπτεν το ψευδώνυμό μου, αλλά εκείνη την εποχή υπήρχε πολύς κόσμος στα ΑΜ από Φθιώτιδα και φυσικά και στα FM.
Άλλες εποχές, με πολύ μεράκι από όλους...
Στη Λαμία υπήρχαν τη δεκαετία του 80 τρία καταστήματα ηλεκτρονικών εξαρτημάτων, στα οποία μπορούσες να βρεις ότι ήθελες!
Κάπου είχα και εγώ ένα χάρτη σαν αυτόν του SRF, με όλους όσους είχα κάνει συνομιλίες, αλλά δεν μπόρεσα να τον βρω, ήταν κειμήλιο...
Έχω όμως τα τετράδια με τις αφιερώσεις  :Wink: 
Την καλημέρα μου!

----------


## picdev

μπήκες φυλακή για έναν πειρατικό σταθμό????????? και το 84 ? να ήταν επι χούντας να έλεγα οκ αλλά το 84?

----------


## electron

> μπήκες φυλακή για έναν πειρατικό σταθμό????????? και το 84 ? να ήταν επι χούντας να έλεγα οκ αλλά το 84?



Άκη και ποιος σου είπε ότι στην μεταπολιτευτική περίοδο προ <<ελεύθερης>> ραδιοφωνίας, δεν κυκλοφορούσαν ραδιογωνιόμετρα ή δεν έπεφταν καρφωτές;

----------


## picdev

άλλο η καρφωτή και άλλο να κάνεις φυλακή για ένα σταθμό, εντάξει τότε ίσως να είχαν και χώρο οι φυλακές

----------


## SRF

> ... 
> το 8*4* αλλάχθηκε το όνομα σε 772 FM μιας και ήταν πιο εύηχο. Μάλιστα *την ίδια χρονιά* είχα μια σοβαρή περιπέτεια με τον νόμο μιας και με θεωρούσε ʽεπικίνδυνοʼ στοιχείο των ερτζιανών και *είχε σαν αποτέλεσμα τον εγκλεισμό μου για κάποιες εβδομάδες για σωφρονισμό, σε Αίγινα και Κορυδαλλό*
> 
> να συνεχίσω την ʽεπικίνδυνηʼ δράση μου στα FM. Μάλιστα θυμάμαι *εκτός από το stereo που ήταν ένα από τα πρώτα της μπάντας*, 
> 
> ήταν και το γεγονός (μοναδικό στην Ελλάδα) να έχω βγάλει έναν πομπό εξʼ ολοκλήρου με λάμπες (η τελική ήταν η 4-400), αλλά ο ταλαντωτής του να ελέγχεται με *ένα κύκλωμα PLL συνθεσάιζερ*, φυσικά με ολοκληρωμένα. *Αν θυμάμαι καλά ήταν μια μετατροπή από ένα κύκλωμα της Τεχνικής Εκλογής*. Κάπου το 86 άνοιξα τις πόρτες του σταθμού ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ειλικρινά... δεν έχω ποτέ επαληθευμένα ακούσει μέχρι σήμερα για φυλάκιση ραδιοπειρατή! Αν και έχω πάνω από 10++ προσωπικές "εμπειρίες" και μόνο σε μία (την πρώτη το φθινόπωρο του 1980) είχα καταδικαστεί με 1.5 έτη με 2χρονη αναστολή! Τις υπόλοιπες αθωώθηκα και έπαιρνα και τα μηχανήματα πίσω! Έχω περάσει και τετραήμερο (άτιμες αργείες μετά από ΣΚ) βεβαια στα κρατητήρια τότε στην Πλ. Ομονοίας από πίσω... αλλά φυλακές ΕΥΤΥΧΩΣ όχι! Υπήρξαν και φίλοι που επίσης υπέστησαν την βάσανο αυτή, και στους οποίους πήγα σαν μάρτυρας υπεράσπισης και αρκετές φορές κάποιοι εξ' αυτών αθωωθήκαν επίσης, αλλά και αρκετοί καταδικάστηκαν σε χ ημέρες εξαγοράσιμες ΠΑΝΤΑ ή έστω με αναστολή! Μάλιστα όταν η ποινή είναι κάτω του 18μηνου τυπικά αυτομάτως μετατρέπεται σε εξαγοράσιμη αν δεν υπόκειται σε αναστολή πλέον!  Απορώ πως για κάποιες "εβδομάδες" που σίγουρα είναι νοητά λιγότερες από τις 78 (1.5 έτη) σε εγκλείσαν όντως απλά & μόνο για ραδιοπειρατεία, και μάλιστα με την "παρθενική" σου δικαστική βάσανο!!! Παρίστατο και δικηγόρος σου? Και δεν άσκησες έστω μία έφεση? Πραγματικά εκπλήσσομαι!!!  

Από την άλλη λες ότι μετά συνέχισες και ότι πλέον το "στέρεο" ήταν ένα "από τα πρώτα της μπάντας" !!! Το... 1984 ??? !!! Εκεί στις Αχαρνές δεν έφτανε το σήμα διαφόρων ήδη από το 1978-1980 όπως πχ. 235, 236, 98, 68, Α50, 385, 261, 250, 383, 13, 57, 818, 511, 378, 267, κλπ  ή και μεταγενέστερων του 1981-1983 πχ 1168, Στουντιο 101, 1063, 1278, 461, 91, 995, κλπ εκατοντάδων που έβγαιναν? Το 1984 σχεδόν τα μονοφωνικά ήταν που προκαλούσαν απορία πλέον και όχι όσα ήταν στέρεο!!! Να λέγαμε για το 1979 - 1980... εντάξει... αλλά το 1984? Δεν ξέρω... ίσως και ο Silver να θυμάται αρκετούς με στέρεο ήδη από αρχές του 80 ή και λίγο πριν! Εγώ πάντως θυμάμαι αρκετούς εώς πολλούς ήδη πριν το 1980! Βέβαια, στην Κυψέλη... που "ερχόντουσαν" σήματα από το 1/2 του λεκανοπεδίου σίγουρα και με "φάτσα" και στις Αχαρνές! 

Ναι τα PLL της ΤΕ που άρχισε να βάζει το 1985 προς 86! Βασισμένα στο Nuova Elettronica της Ιταλίας του 1979-1980! Κάποια δουλεύαν ΑΝ ήσουν τυχερός και έβρισκες το "λάθος" ή ήδη γνώριζες τι έπρεπε να κάνεις για να δουλεύουν! Άλλες εποχές οντως!  Κάποιοι έπαιζαν με τρανζιστορικά ήδη από το 1979-1980 και δεν το γνώριζαν παρά ελάχιστοι!!! Παράδειγμα... ο 235 που μπροστά είχε πλήρες τρανζιστορικό με MOSFET σταθερότατα "κλειδωμένη" ταλάντωση, και με την υπέροχη στερεογεννήτριά του που έχει μείνει ως αναφορά στους κύκλους της εποχής, και στο τέλος οδηγούσε λυχνίες ισχύος πχ 4-65, 4CX250 Push Pull, 4-65 push Pull, 4-400, 4-1000, κλπ ήδη από το 1978-1979!!!  Ο 251 έφτιαχνε το Push pull 6146B  με τις γραμμές ήδη το 1979 με οδήγηση από ένα VCO με τρανζιστορ... Ο 267 που αγόραζε τα μηχανήματα από τον 235 για να έχει την ποιότητα στερεοφωνίας στις εκπομπές του ήδη το 1979! 
Πόσοι άλλοι, που βρισκόμασταν και στις δισκογραφικές χρόνια, που μας έδιναν τα "δείγμα δωρεάν" χωρίς καν ετικέττα, ακυκλοφόρητα! Ωραίες εποχές... ίσως μάλιστα και μοναδικές παγκοσμίως, σε μιά περίεργη χώρα όπως αυτή!!! 

Μετά... εκεί γύρω στο 1984 - 1985 εμφανίστηκαν το ΗΧΩ ράδιο... από ανατολικά προάστεια κάπου στους 104 αν θυμάμαι καλά (είναι και ο Άλτσι καμμιά φορά), το Στούντιο 101 στους 101 από Βόρεια, και ναι κάπου εκεί θυμάμαι και τον Σταρ Ράδιο! Δώστου και μετά λίγο "κανάλι 15" μετά βεβαίως το φιάσκο του "Αντί" και πήγαμε οι ίδιοι το τρένο στο γκρεμό της Ελεύθερης ραδιοφΟνιας!!! Άσε Αλέξη "Βενέτη"... δυστυχώς οι ίδιοι, όλοι όσοι ασχοληθήκαμε λίγο σοβαρότερα από απλά μιάς γκόμενας αφιερώσεις και μιά συνομιλία τηλεφωνικού γέλοιου... τελικά οδηγήσαμε σε αυτό που ξεθώριασε το "όνειρό" σου!!! 

Άντε τώρα να εξηγήσεις στο παιδί σου τι σήμαινε για εσενα, καθέναν μας, το να ετοιμάζεσαι να θέσεις έναν απλό διακόπτη στην θέση ΟΝ!!! Άντε να εξηγήσεις ότι όταν στματούσε η μουσική, ήξερες τι πρέπει να πεις και τι όχι σε ένα μικρόφωνο μέσα σε ένα δωμάτιο που αρκετές φορές (παλιά) ήσουν μόνο εσύ τυπικά, και μιλούσες σαν να ήσουν στο πάλκο ενός κατάμεστου στο πλήθος γηπέδου! Άντε να του δώσεις να καταλάβει ότι το κουδούνισμα του τηλεφώνου αμέσως μετά, ήξερες ότι ήταν η καλύτερη απάντηση στον κενό χώρο ενός μικροφωνισμού με ουσία και μεράκι!

----------

efialtisfm (16-05-17), 

p.gabr (05-10-13)

----------


## p.gabr

Άντε να θερμάνουμε λίγο το φόρουμ μας ,γιατί τελευταία είχε νεκρώσει  



fyksep2a.jpg


fyksep6.jpg



και για να φτιάξουμε την παράσταση

http://fykse.dnsalias.com/bilder/peil/

----------


## alefgr

> Ειλικρινά... δεν έχω ποτέ επαληθευμένα ακούσει μέχρι σήμερα για φυλάκιση ραδιοπειρατή! Αν και έχω πάνω από 10++ προσωπικές "εμπειρίες" και μόνο σε μία (την πρώτη το φθινόπωρο του 1980) είχα καταδικαστεί με 1.5 έτη με 2χρονη αναστολή! Τις υπόλοιπες αθωώθηκα και έπαιρνα και τα μηχανήματα πίσω! Έχω περάσει και τετραήμερο (άτιμες αργείες μετά από ΣΚ) βεβαια στα κρατητήρια τότε στην Πλ. Ομονοίας από πίσω... αλλά φυλακές ΕΥΤΥΧΩΣ όχι! Υπήρξαν και φίλοι που επίσης υπέστησαν την βάσανο αυτή, και στους οποίους πήγα σαν μάρτυρας υπεράσπισης και αρκετές φορές κάποιοι εξ' αυτών αθωωθήκαν επίσης, αλλά και αρκετοί καταδικάστηκαν σε χ ημέρες εξαγοράσιμες ΠΑΝΤΑ ή έστω με αναστολή! Μάλιστα όταν η ποινή είναι κάτω του 18μηνου τυπικά αυτομάτως μετατρέπεται σε εξαγοράσιμη αν δεν υπόκειται σε αναστολή πλέον!  Απορώ πως για κάποιες "εβδομάδες" που σίγουρα είναι νοητά λιγότερες από τις 78 (1.5 έτη) σε εγκλείσαν όντως απλά & μόνο για ραδιοπειρατεία, και μάλιστα με την "παρθενική" σου δικαστική βάσανο!!! Παρίστατο και δικηγόρος σου? Και δεν άσκησες έστω μία έφεση? Πραγματικά εκπλήσσομαι!!!  
> 
> Από την άλλη λες ότι μετά συνέχισες και ότι πλέον το "στέρεο" ήταν ένα "από τα πρώτα της μπάντας" !!! Το... 1984 ??? !!! Εκεί στις Αχαρνές δεν έφτανε το σήμα διαφόρων ήδη από το 1978-1980 όπως πχ. 235, 236, 98, 68, Α50, 385, 261, 250, 383, 13, 57, 818, 511, 378, 267, κλπ  ή και μεταγενέστερων του 1981-1983 πχ 1168, Στουντιο 101, 1063, 1278, 461, 91, 995, κλπ εκατοντάδων που έβγαιναν? Το 1984 σχεδόν τα μονοφωνικά ήταν που προκαλούσαν απορία πλέον και όχι όσα ήταν στέρεο!!! Να λέγαμε για το 1979 - 1980... εντάξει... αλλά το 1984? Δεν ξέρω... ίσως και ο Silver να θυμάται αρκετούς με στέρεο ήδη από αρχές του 80 ή και λίγο πριν! Εγώ πάντως θυμάμαι αρκετούς εώς πολλούς ήδη πριν το 1980! Βέβαια, στην Κυψέλη... που "ερχόντουσαν" σήματα από το 1/2 του λεκανοπεδίου σίγουρα και με "φάτσα" και στις Αχαρνές! 
> 
> Ναι τα PLL της ΤΕ που άρχισε να βάζει το 1985 προς 86! Βασισμένα στο Nuova Elettronica της Ιταλίας του 1979-1980! Κάποια δουλεύαν ΑΝ ήσουν τυχερός και έβρισκες το "λάθος" ή ήδη γνώριζες τι έπρεπε να κάνεις για να δουλεύουν! Άλλες εποχές οντως!  Κάποιοι έπαιζαν με τρανζιστορικά ήδη από το 1979-1980 και δεν το γνώριζαν παρά ελάχιστοι!!! Παράδειγμα... ο 235 που μπροστά είχε πλήρες τρανζιστορικό με MOSFET σταθερότατα "κλειδωμένη" ταλάντωση, και με την υπέροχη στερεογεννήτριά του που έχει μείνει ως αναφορά στους κύκλους της εποχής, και στο τέλος οδηγούσε λυχνίες ισχύος πχ 4-65, 4CX250 Push Pull, 4-65 push Pull, 4-400, 4-1000, κλπ ήδη από το 1978-1979!!!  Ο 251 έφτιαχνε το Push pull 6146B  με τις γραμμές ήδη το 1979 με οδήγηση από ένα VCO με τρανζιστορ... Ο 267 που αγόραζε τα μηχανήματα από τον 235 για να έχει την ποιότητα στερεοφωνίας στις εκπομπές του ήδη το 1979! 
> Πόσοι άλλοι, που βρισκόμασταν και στις δισκογραφικές χρόνια, που μας έδιναν τα "δείγμα δωρεάν" χωρίς καν ετικέττα, ακυκλοφόρητα! Ωραίες εποχές... ίσως μάλιστα και μοναδικές παγκοσμίως, σε μιά περίεργη χώρα όπως αυτή!!! 
> 
> Μετά... εκεί γύρω στο 1984 - 1985 εμφανίστηκαν το ΗΧΩ ράδιο... από ανατολικά προάστεια κάπου στους 104 αν θυμάμαι καλά (είναι και ο Άλτσι καμμιά φορά), το Στούντιο 101 στους 101 από Βόρεια, και ναι κάπου εκεί θυμάμαι και τον Σταρ Ράδιο! Δώστου και μετά λίγο "κανάλι 15" μετά βεβαίως το φιάσκο του "Αντί" και πήγαμε οι ίδιοι το τρένο στο γκρεμό της Ελεύθερης ραδιοφΟνιας!!! Άσε Αλέξη "Βενέτη"... δυστυχώς οι ίδιοι, όλοι όσοι ασχοληθήκαμε λίγο σοβαρότερα από απλά μιάς γκόμενας αφιερώσεις και μιά συνομιλία τηλεφωνικού γέλοιου... τελικά οδηγήσαμε σε αυτό που ξεθώριασε το "όνειρό" σου!!! 
> 
> Άντε τώρα να εξηγήσεις στο παιδί σου τι σήμαινε για εσενα, καθέναν μας, το να ετοιμάζεσαι να θέσεις έναν απλό διακόπτη στην θέση ΟΝ!!! Άντε να εξηγήσεις ότι όταν στματούσε η μουσική, ήξερες τι πρέπει να πεις και τι όχι σε ένα μικρόφωνο μέσα σε ένα δωμάτιο που αρκετές φορές (παλιά) ήσουν μόνο εσύ τυπικά, και μιλούσες σαν να ήσουν στο πάλκο ενός κατάμεστου στο πλήθος γηπέδου! Άντε να του δώσεις να καταλάβει ότι το κουδούνισμα του τηλεφώνου αμέσως μετά, ήξερες ότι ήταν η καλύτερη απάντηση στον κενό χώρο ενός μικροφωνισμού με ουσία και μεράκι!



Να διευκρινίσω πρώτα απ' όλα κάποια πράγματα για την φυλάκισή μου.

Όντως την τότε εποχή το κάθε δικαστήριο επέβαλε σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις, φυλάκιση 2 ετών με αναστολή. Αλλά…

Το αρχικό δικαστήριο έγινε το 81 (τότε έγινε και η σύλληψή μου από ραδιογωνιόμετρο, στην διάρκεια ενός αφιερώματος που κάναμε στον Rory Gallagher μιας και σε λίγες ημέρες θα έδινε την πρώτη του συναυλία στην Ελλάδα, στο στάδιο της ΑΕΚ) και η έφεσή μου εκδικάστηκε το 84. Μόνο που για κακή μου τύχη ο αστυνομικός που όφειλε να μου παραδώσει την κλήτευση βαρέθηκε να έρθει στο σπίτι μου και δήλωσε απλά αλλαγή κατοικίας. Έτσι η δίκη έγινε ερήμην μου και φυσικά τα δύο χρόνια γίνανε χωρίς αναστολή, οπότε και έστειλε το δικαστήριο ένταλμα σύλληψης. Οπότε μια μέρα με πήρε τηλέφωνο το τοπικό αστυνομικό τμήμα να περάσω από εκεί για μια υπόθεσή μου. Το περίεργο ήταν ότι όταν ήρθε το ένταλμα ήξερε η αστυνομία το που θα με βρεί, ενώ όταν είχε έρθει η κλήτευση δεν ήξερε. Σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις όταν εκκρεμεί ένταλμα σύλληψης, η διαδικασία είναι άμεση φυλάκιση και σε σύντομο διάστημα επανάληψη της δίκη, όπου να αποδεικνύεις με έναν λογαριασμό δημόσιας υπηρεσίας, ότι δεν έχει αλλάξει η διαμονή σου οπότε δεν είναι και δικό σου το φέξιμο για την μη παρουσία σου στην προηγούμενη δίκη. Για δεύτερη κακή μου τύχη ο εγκλεισμός μου έγινε στην Αίγινα, σε νησί, όπου την μέρα της δίκης λόγο θαλασσοταραχής δεν μπόρεσε να γίνει η μεταφορά μου στην Αθήνα. Μετά από απεργία πείνας με στείλανε άρον-άρον στο ψυχιατρείο του Κορυδαλλό για να είμαι κοντά στην Αθήνα, όπου μετά από μια εβδομάδα με δέκα ημέρες έγινε επιτέλους η δίκη που η απόφαση ήταν η γνωστή αναστολή για δύο χρόνια. Μόνο που όλο αυτό το αρχικό ‘λάθος’ του αστυνομικού, μου κόστισε να είμαι 2 εβδομάδες κλεισμένος μαζί με βαρυποινίτες στην Αίγινα και άλλες 7 με 10 ημέρες στο ψυχιατρείο Κορυδαλλού. Και όλα αυτά γιατί θεώρησε το κράτος πως με τον παράνομο ραδιοφωνικό σταθμό που κατείχα θα μπορούσε να πέσει αεροπλάνο…

Σχετικά με το stereo έγινε κάποια παρανόηση με το 84. Το αρχικό stereo το έβγαλα κάπου το 82, μετά τον εντυπωσιασμό μου από κάποιον ερασιτέχνη (έχω την εντύπωση ότι ήταν ο 235 αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρος), που έπαιζε για μένα μια πρωτόγνωρη μουσική με ένα πρωτόγνωρο και πανέμορφο όργανο. Αργότερα έμαθα πως η μουσική αυτή δεν ήταν άλλη από την Ινδική μουσική και το όργανο που με είχε εντυπωσιάσει δεν ήταν άλλο από το παραδοσιακό Ινδικό όργανο, το σιτάρ. Βλέπεις εκείνη την εποχή δεν υπήρχε το internet για να έχουμε στην διάθεσή μας όλα τα μουσικά ακούσματα του πλανήτη όπως έχει σήμερα η νεολαία. Όλα τα μουσικά ακούσματά μας την εποχή εκείνη, ήταν από το κρατικό ραδιόφωνο, από κάποιο πενιχρό χαρτζιλίκι που διαθέταμε για να αγοράσουμε κάποιους δίσκους εισαγωγής, αν θυμάμαι καλά δίναμε κάπου 200 με 300 δραχμές και λίγο αργότερα από τους δίσκους που μας διέθεταν οι δισκογραφικές εταιρίες, που φυσικά το κριτήριο που έβαζαν ήταν η εμπορικότητα και όχι η ποιότητα.

Όσο για την σταθερότητα του ταλαντωτή με το PLL, ήταν πράγματι εξαιρετική και δεν έπαιζε κανένα ρόλο που ο ταλαντωτής ήταν λυχνία και όχι τρανζίστορ. Όλη η σταθερότητα του ταλαντωτή ακολουθούσε την σταθερότητα του κρυσταλλικού ταλαντωτή στον 1 MHz.

----------


## Dhmhtrhs Oikonomou

μια ερωτηση

αν εκπεμπεις πειρατικα και δημοσιευσεις ενα κινητο τηλεφωνο (πλεον χρειαζετε δηλωση) για τις αφιερωσεις και επικοινωνια με τον σταθμο σου

θα σε βρουν;

----------


## SRF

> Να διευκρινίσω πρώτα απ' όλα κάποια πράγματα για την φυλάκισή μου.
> 
> Όντως την τότε εποχή το κάθε δικαστήριο επέβαλε σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις, φυλάκιση 2 ετών με αναστολή. Αλλά…
> 
> Το αρχικό δικαστήριο έγινε το 81 (τότε έγινε και η σύλληψή μου από ραδιογωνιόμετρο, στην διάρκεια ενός αφιερώματος που κάναμε στον Rory Gallagher μιας και σε λίγες ημέρες θα έδινε την πρώτη του συναυλία στην Ελλάδα, στο στάδιο της ΑΕΚ) και η έφεσή μου εκδικάστηκε το 84. Μόνο που για κακή μου τύχη ο αστυνομικός που όφειλε να μου παραδώσει την κλήτευση βαρέθηκε να έρθει στο σπίτι μου και δήλωσε απλά αλλαγή κατοικίας. Έτσι η δίκη έγινε ερήμην μου και φυσικά τα δύο χρόνια γίνανε χωρίς αναστολή, οπότε και έστειλε το δικαστήριο ένταλμα σύλληψης. Οπότε μια μέρα με πήρε τηλέφωνο το τοπικό αστυνομικό τμήμα να περάσω από εκεί για μια υπόθεσή μου. Το περίεργο ήταν ότι όταν ήρθε το ένταλμα ήξερε η αστυνομία το που θα με βρεί, ενώ όταν είχε έρθει η κλήτευση δεν ήξερε. Σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις όταν εκκρεμεί ένταλμα σύλληψης, η διαδικασία είναι άμεση φυλάκιση και σε σύντομο διάστημα επανάληψη της δίκη, όπου να αποδεικνύεις με έναν λογαριασμό δημόσιας υπηρεσίας, ότι δεν έχει αλλάξει η διαμονή σου οπότε δεν είναι και δικό σου το φέξιμο για την μη παρουσία σου στην προηγούμενη δίκη. Για δεύτερη κακή μου τύχη ο εγκλεισμός μου έγινε στην Αίγινα, σε νησί, όπου την μέρα της δίκης λόγο θαλασσοταραχής δεν μπόρεσε να γίνει η μεταφορά μου στην Αθήνα. Μετά από απεργία πείνας με στείλανε άρον-άρον στο ψυχιατρείο του Κορυδαλλό για να είμαι κοντά στην Αθήνα, όπου μετά από μια εβδομάδα με δέκα ημέρες έγινε επιτέλους η δίκη που η απόφαση ήταν η γνωστή αναστολή για δύο χρόνια. Μόνο που όλο αυτό το αρχικό ‘λάθος’ του αστυνομικού, μου κόστισε να είμαι 2 εβδομάδες κλεισμένος μαζί με βαρυποινίτες στην Αίγινα και άλλες 7 με 10 ημέρες στο ψυχιατρείο Κορυδαλλού. Και όλα αυτά γιατί θεώρησε το κράτος πως με τον παράνομο ραδιοφωνικό σταθμό που κατείχα θα μπορούσε να πέσει αεροπλάνο…
> 
> Σχετικά με το stereo έγινε κάποια παρανόηση με το 84. Το αρχικό stereo το έβγαλα κάπου το 82, μετά τον εντυπωσιασμό μου από κάποιον ερασιτέχνη (έχω την εντύπωση ότι ήταν ο 235 αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρος), που έπαιζε για μένα μια πρωτόγνωρη μουσική με ένα πρωτόγνωρο και πανέμορφο όργανο. Αργότερα έμαθα πως η μουσική αυτή δεν ήταν άλλη από την Ινδική μουσική και το όργανο που με είχε εντυπωσιάσει δεν ήταν άλλο από το παραδοσιακό Ινδικό όργανο, το σιτάρ. Βλέπεις εκείνη την εποχή δεν υπήρχε το internet για να έχουμε στην διάθεσή μας όλα τα μουσικά ακούσματα του πλανήτη όπως έχει σήμερα η νεολαία. Όλα τα μουσικά ακούσματά μας την εποχή εκείνη, ήταν από το κρατικό ραδιόφωνο, από κάποιο πενιχρό χαρτζιλίκι που διαθέταμε για να αγοράσουμε κάποιους δίσκους εισαγωγής, αν θυμάμαι καλά δίναμε κάπου 200 με 300 δραχμές και λίγο αργότερα από τους δίσκους που μας διέθεταν οι δισκογραφικές εταιρίες, που φυσικά το κριτήριο που έβαζαν ήταν η εμπορικότητα και όχι η ποιότητα.
> 
> Όσο για την σταθερότητα του ταλαντωτή με το PLL, ήταν πράγματι εξαιρετική και δεν έπαιζε κανένα ρόλο που ο ταλαντωτής ήταν λυχνία και όχι τρανζίστορ. Όλη η σταθερότητα του ταλαντωτή ακολουθούσε την σταθερότητα του κρυσταλλικού ταλαντωτή στον 1 MHz.



Αλέξη... πρέπει να είσαι ο ΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΟΣ ραδιοπειρατής που έστω και όχι με άμεση καταδίκη πέρασε ως πάρεργο αυτής έστω και μιά ημέρα σε φυλακή! Απορώ βέβαια γιατί δεν έκανε αίτηση ανακοπής της ποινής στην Εισαγγελεία άμεσα ο δικηγόρος σου πριν την μεταγωγή σου όπου σίγουρα θα διήρκεσε έστω 24-48 ώρες! Όπως και να έχει απλά τραγικό! 

Το άλλο που αναφέρεις με το στέρεο... μάλλον ήταν τέλος 82 αρχές 83, και άκουσες μιά εκπομπή που παρουσιάστηκε ένας δίσκος με εκλεπτυσμένες εγγραφές ινδικοανατολικής μουσικής άγνωστων μουσικών που κυκλοφόρησε τότε... και είχε εκπληκτική στερεοφωνία! Ο δίσκος αυτός δεν δόθηκε σε πολλούς είναι η αλήθεια... από την τότε νεοιδρυθείσα στην Ελλάδα Virgin! Δεν θυμάμαι - ξέρω αν ο Λάκης τον είχε πάρει... επίσης... ! Αυτό που σίγουρα ομως θυμάμαι είναι ότι την πρώτη παρουσίαση του από αέρα... και ίσως και μοναδική... σε κανονικό μουσικό σχετικό πρόγραμμα, και εδώ είναι το αστςείο... την έκανα εγώ!!! Ήταν η εποχή που έκανα προγράμματα (με ελάχιστες συνομιλίες πιά) οργανωμένα... και με ζώνες όπως πχ η ημέρα Country! Ημέρα Jazz, & Blues του 20-60, ή την ημέρα ινδικής - ασιατικής μουσικής... με μετάδοση μέχρι και τραγουδιών από την ιαπωνία ή το εκεί φεστιβάλ τραγουδιού ασιατικών χωρών σαν την εδώ Γιουροβίζιον (Κορέα, ταϊλάνδη, κλπ κράτη της ανατολικής Ασίας)! Κάποιες Κυριακές μάλιστα είχα και ζώνη με ορχηστρική η ηλεκτρονική μουσική... με Vangelis, Tangerine Dream, Erich Schoenert, Kraftwerk, Jean Michel Jarre, κλπ. Αυτά τα κάναμε και μετά στο στούντιο 101, το 1983 -1985!

----------


## SRF

> μια ερωτηση
> 
> αν εκπεμπεις πειρατικα και δημοσιευσεις ενα κινητο τηλεφωνο (πλεον χρειαζετε δηλωση) για τις αφιερωσεις και επικοινωνια με τον σταθμο σου
> 
> θα σε βρουν;




Όπως και τότε έτσι και πολύ γρηγορότερα τώρα ξέρουν ποιός είσαι και από που, σχεδόν με το που θα ανοίξεις διακότες την δεύτερη φορά! Δώσεις δεν δώσεις τηλέφωνο!!!

----------


## radioamateur

Το ενδιαφέρον για το άθλημα  παραμένει ζωντανό ακόμα και σήμερα αφού μέσω δέκτη κινητού τηλεφώνου ευτελούς αξίας η λήψη ραδιοερασιτεχνικού σήματος είναι δυνατή σε παραπολλά σημεία της Αττικής στα Fm.
Δεδομένου ότι ο θόρυβος στην μπάντα είναι υψηλός η εμβέλεια είναι περιορισμένη.Ωστόσο έχω πετύχει και συνομιλίες στην εμπορική μπάντα των FM όπως τον παλιό καλό καιρό.



 :Unsure:

----------


## dimb

> Τι μου θυμίσατε τώρα… Είδα το thread αυτό κάπως καθυστερημένα και ένοιωσα να πηγαίνω πίσω στο χρόνο αρκετές δεκαετίες. Ας αναφέρω και εγώ κάποιες από τις προσωπικές μου εμπειρίες…
> 
> Ξεκίνησα το 75 στα 15μου την ενασχόλησή μου με αυτό τον μαγικό κόσμο των ερτζιανών, στα μεσαία, σχεδόν ταυτόχρονα με το ξεκίνημα σπουδών σαν Ηλεκτρονικός. Το όνομα που χρησιμοποιούσα τότε (νομίζω πως δεν ήταν μόνο ένα)  δεν το θυμάμαι καν… Θυμάμαι όμως να γυρίζω στην περιοχή μου με ένα ποδήλατο και ένα τρανζιστοράκι στο χέρι, για να δω μέχρι που έφτανε το σήμα. Η περιοχή μου ήταν (συνεχίζει να είναι) οι πρόποδες της Πάρνηθας κοινώς Άνω Αχαρναί. Από τις πρώτες λάμπες που είχα βγάλει τότε, ήτανε η 807 που την συντόνιζα χωρίς όργανα (αυτά τότε ήταν πολυτέλεια) αλλά με το μάτι στο σκοτάδι, απλά να μην κοκκινίζει και να μην μπλεντίζει πολύ.
> 
> Από την αρχή είχα την λόξα ότι καινούργιος δίσκος έφτανε στα χέρια μου, να τον ακούω μαζί με τους ακροατές μου. Έτσι αρχές της δεκαετίας του 80 μετακόμισα στα FM λόγο φυσικά της μεγάλης άπλας που υπήρχε (βλέπε … απουσία παρεμβολών), αλλά πάνω απ’ όλα λόγω της σαφώς πολύ υψηλότερης ποιότητας που παρείχε η μπάντα σε σχέση με τα AM. Ένα από τα πρώτα χαρακτηριστικά που χρησιμοποίησα ήταν το αυθαίρετο A23 που σύντομα μου το άλλαξε ένας ‘παλιός’ στο επίσημο 772. Χρόνο με το χρόνο ο σταθμός σιγά-σιγά μεγάλωνε, σε ισχύ, σε ακροατήριο, σε μουσική ποσότητα και ποιότητα, μέχρι που κάπου το 84 αλλάχθηκε το όνομα σε 772 FM μιας και ήταν πιο εύηχο. Μάλιστα την ίδια χρονιά είχα μια σοβαρή περιπέτεια με τον νόμο μιας και με θεωρούσε ‘επικίνδυνο’ στοιχείο των ερτζιανών και είχε σαν αποτέλεσμα τον εγκλεισμό μου για κάποιες εβδομάδες για σωφρονισμό, σε Αίγινα και Κορυδαλλό.
> 
> Αυτό δεν με πτόησε να συνεχίσω την ‘επικίνδυνη’ δράση μου στα FM. Μάλιστα θυμάμαι εκτός από το stereo που ήταν ένα από τα πρώτα της μπάντας, ήταν και το γεγονός (μοναδικό στην Ελλάδα) να έχω βγάλει έναν πομπό εξ’ ολοκλήρου με λάμπες (η τελική ήταν η 4-400), αλλά ο ταλαντωτής του να ελέγχεται με ένα κύκλωμα PLL συνθεσάιζερ, φυσικά με ολοκληρωμένα. Αν θυμάμαι καλά ήταν μια μετατροπή από ένα κύκλωμα της Τεχνικής Εκλογής. Κάπου το 86 άνοιξα τις πόρτες του σταθμού σε άτομα που ήταν γνώστες της μουσικής και είχαν το ίδιο ψώνιο με μένα. Την αγάπη και την ανάγκη να μοιράζονται με άλλους την αγαπημένη τους μουσική. Μάλιστα επηρεασμένος από το ραδιόφωνο της Θεσσαλονίκης που εκεί οι παρουσιαστές δεν είχαν μόνο μικρό όνομα αλλά και επίθετο, το καθιέρωσα και στην Αθήνα. Φυσικά σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις το επίθετο δεν ήταν πραγματικό αλλά φανταστικό για ευνόητους λόγους. Εκτός από αυτές τις αλλαγές, έγινε και αλλαγή του ονόματος του σταθμού σε StarRadio FM και είχα φτάσει να αποθρασυνθώ σε τέτοιο σημείο που να έχουμε εκπομπές ακόμα και τα μεσημέρια σε καθημερινή βάση! Και όλα αυτά με μια καθόλου ευκαταφρόνητη ισχύ των 400 βατ, που σε συνδυασμό με μια κεραία collinear μαζί με την ευνοϊκή θέση της περιοχή μου, μου έδινε το προνόμιο της μεγάλης εμβέλειας πολύ πέρα από τον νομό της Αττικής.
> 
> Με την έλευση της ελεύθερης ραδιοφωνίας 88-89, κάπου το όνειρο άρχισε να ξεθωριάζει. Πολύ σύντομα κατάλαβα πως ο ρόλος του επαγγελματία μουσικού παραγωγού απείχε πολύ από τον ρόλο του εραστή της μουσικής και έτσι στα τέλη του 89 αποστασιοποιήθηκα από τα ερτζιανά και έκτοτε είμαι ‘καθαρός’ και αποτοξινωμένος…
> ...



  Αλέξη Βενέτη μετά από τόσα χρόνια μου έλυσες μια απορία που μου είχε δημιουργηθεί εκεί στα μέσα της δεκαετίας του 80.
  Η απορία είχε δημιουργηθεί από της εκπομπές του σταθμού StarRadio που ερχόταν "καμπάνα" στην περιοχή της Πεύκης που έμενα τότε. Ήταν ο πρώτος ερασιτεχνικός σταθμός που άκουγα με παραγωγούς που εναλλάσσονταν οι οποίοι μάλιστα δήλωναν  και τα ονόματά τους! Σκεφτόμουν ότι τα επώνυμα ήταν φανταστικά αλλά πάλι αν ήταν έτσι έλεγα, γιατί να τα δηλώνουν…
  Επειδή οι συζητήσεις είχαν ανάψει τότε για την απελευθέρωση των συχνοτήτων είχα καταλήξει στο ότι ήταν μια προσπάθεια από κάποιον υπό εκκόλαψη επιχειρηματία που ήθελε να δηλώσει παρουσία και να δώσει στίγμα επαγγελματισμού με "επώνυμους" παραγωγούς για την εξασφάλιση μιας άδειας στο υπό διαμόρφωση τοπίο.
  Μετά από τόσα χρόνια διαψεύστηκα!

  Η περιπέτεια σου με τη σύλληψη πραγματικά απίστευτη!

----------


## radioamateur

> Τι μου θυμίσατε τώρα… Είδα το thread αυτό κάπως καθυστερημένα και ένοιωσα να πηγαίνω πίσω στο χρόνο αρκετές δεκαετίες. Ας αναφέρω και εγώ κάποιες από τις προσωπικές μου εμπειρίες…
> 
> Ξεκίνησα το 75 στα 15μου την ενασχόλησή μου με αυτό τον μαγικό κόσμο των ερτζιανών, στα μεσαία, σχεδόν ταυτόχρονα με το ξεκίνημα σπουδών σαν Ηλεκτρονικός. Το όνομα που χρησιμοποιούσα τότε (νομίζω πως δεν ήταν μόνο ένα)  δεν το θυμάμαι καν… Θυμάμαι όμως να γυρίζω στην περιοχή μου με ένα ποδήλατο και ένα τρανζιστοράκι στο χέρι, για να δω μέχρι που έφτανε το σήμα. Η περιοχή μου ήταν (συνεχίζει να είναι) οι πρόποδες της Πάρνηθας κοινώς Άνω Αχαρναί. Από τις πρώτες λάμπες που είχα βγάλει τότε, ήτανε η 807 που την συντόνιζα χωρίς όργανα (αυτά τότε ήταν πολυτέλεια) αλλά με το μάτι στο σκοτάδι, απλά να μην κοκκινίζει και να μην μπλεντίζει πολύ.
> 
> Από την αρχή είχα την λόξα ότι καινούργιος δίσκος έφτανε στα χέρια μου, να τον ακούω μαζί με τους ακροατές μου. Έτσι αρχές της δεκαετίας του 80 μετακόμισα στα FM λόγο φυσικά της μεγάλης άπλας που υπήρχε (βλέπε … απουσία παρεμβολών), αλλά πάνω απ’ όλα λόγω της σαφώς πολύ υψηλότερης ποιότητας που παρείχε η μπάντα σε σχέση με τα AM. Ένα από τα πρώτα χαρακτηριστικά που χρησιμοποίησα ήταν το αυθαίρετο A23 που σύντομα μου το άλλαξε ένας ‘παλιός’ στο επίσημο 772. Χρόνο με το χρόνο ο σταθμός σιγά-σιγά μεγάλωνε, σε ισχύ, σε ακροατήριο, σε μουσική ποσότητα και ποιότητα, μέχρι που κάπου το 84 αλλάχθηκε το όνομα σε 772 FM μιας και ήταν πιο εύηχο. Μάλιστα την ίδια χρονιά είχα μια σοβαρή περιπέτεια με τον νόμο μιας και με θεωρούσε ‘επικίνδυνο’ στοιχείο των ερτζιανών και είχε σαν αποτέλεσμα τον εγκλεισμό μου για κάποιες εβδομάδες για σωφρονισμό, σε Αίγινα και Κορυδαλλό.
> 
> Αυτό δεν με πτόησε να συνεχίσω την ‘επικίνδυνη’ δράση μου στα FM. Μάλιστα θυμάμαι εκτός από το stereo που ήταν ένα από τα πρώτα της μπάντας, ήταν και το γεγονός (μοναδικό στην Ελλάδα) να έχω βγάλει έναν πομπό εξ’ ολοκλήρου με λάμπες (η τελική ήταν η 4-400), αλλά ο ταλαντωτής του να ελέγχεται με ένα κύκλωμα PLL συνθεσάιζερ, φυσικά με ολοκληρωμένα. Αν θυμάμαι καλά ήταν μια μετατροπή από ένα κύκλωμα της Τεχνικής Εκλογής. Κάπου το 86 άνοιξα τις πόρτες του σταθμού σε άτομα που ήταν γνώστες της μουσικής και είχαν το ίδιο ψώνιο με μένα. Την αγάπη και την ανάγκη να μοιράζονται με άλλους την αγαπημένη τους μουσική. Μάλιστα επηρεασμένος από το ραδιόφωνο της Θεσσαλονίκης που εκεί οι παρουσιαστές δεν είχαν μόνο μικρό όνομα αλλά και επίθετο, το καθιέρωσα και στην Αθήνα. Φυσικά σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις το επίθετο δεν ήταν πραγματικό αλλά φανταστικό για ευνόητους λόγους. Εκτός από αυτές τις αλλαγές, έγινε και αλλαγή του ονόματος του σταθμού σε StarRadio FM και είχα φτάσει να αποθρασυνθώ σε τέτοιο σημείο που να έχουμε εκπομπές ακόμα και τα μεσημέρια σε καθημερινή βάση! Και όλα αυτά με μια καθόλου ευκαταφρόνητη ισχύ των 400 βατ, που σε συνδυασμό με μια κεραία collinear μαζί με την ευνοϊκή θέση της περιοχή μου, μου έδινε το προνόμιο της μεγάλης εμβέλειας πολύ πέρα από τον νομό της Αττικής.
> 
> Με την έλευση της ελεύθερης ραδιοφωνίας 88-89, κάπου το όνειρο άρχισε να ξεθωριάζει. Πολύ σύντομα κατάλαβα πως ο ρόλος του επαγγελματία μουσικού παραγωγού απείχε πολύ από τον ρόλο του εραστή της μουσικής και έτσι στα τέλη του 89 αποστασιοποιήθηκα από τα ερτζιανά και έκτοτε είμαι ‘καθαρός’ και αποτοξινωμένος…
> ...



Ο εν λόγω ερασιτεχνικός σταθμός κατέβαζε σήμα αντίστοιχο με εκείνο της τότε ΕΡΤ Πάρνηθας και θα έλεγα ότι ήταν πολλά έτη φωτός μπροστά γιατί το επίπεδο προγράμματος ήταν αντιστοιχο με εκείνο των πρώτων ιταλικών network.Αν θυμάμαι καλά ότι το STAR RADIO ήταν ομάδα ραδιοφωνικών παραγωγών.Με την άνθιση της ελεύθερης ραδιοφωνίας πρέπει να άλλαξες συχνότητα από τους 92,4 στους 92. "Αλέξη Βενέτη" αν κάνω κάπου λάθος διόρθωσε με.

Γίνονται πολλές οι αναφορές στο internet για το ερασιτεχνικό μεν αλλά τέλειο από κάθε άποχη ραδιοφωνικό ενγχειρημά σου,Κάποιοι πρόσπάθησαν να σε αντιγράψουν.Θυμάσαι το Radio 23 στους 97 mhz? Φανταστείτε ότι την εποχή εκείνη οι δέκτες FM ήταν ελαφρώς μάπα γιατί λήψη έκανες μόνο στον ισχυρότερο σταθμό με μηδενική επιλεκτικότητα κάλυπτε 2-3 mhz έτσι ήταν το ραδιοφωνάκι μου κατά τα άλλα Sanyo κι όμως το STAR RADIO το άκουγα χωρίς ιδιαίτερες πατέντες τέλεια.Οι ερασιτεχνικοί σταθμοί είχαν γίνει  είδωλα για εμάς του τότε πιτσιρικάδες. 

"Πριν μπούμε στο «ψητό», τους ρωτάω με πoια προοπτική αποφάσισαν να ασχοληθούν με το ραδιόφωνο. Πώς ξεκίνησαν. «Έρωτας», μου λέει ο Αλέξανδρος Ριχάρδος και με διαφωτίζει σχετικά με την «γέννηση» και την μετέπειτα κυριαρχία του πειρατικού ραδιοφώνου, εκείνου που έδωσε την θέση του στους πρώτους «νόμιμους» σταθμούς των 90’s: «Ξεκίνησα στον ερασιτεχνικό σταθμό Star Radio, ο οποίος εξέπεμπε από τους Θρακομακεδόνες. Για τα δεδομένα της εποχής ήταν κάτι το εξαιρετικό. Οι πειρατικοί σταθμοί ‘γεννήθηκαν’ χάρη στην ανυπαρξία της ΕΡΤ. Ο κόσμος ήθελε να ακούσει λαϊκά ή ροκ και η ΕΡΤ έπαιζε τα ίδια και τα ίδια. Δεν μπορούσε να παίξει Βοσκόπουλο, Πανταζή, Deep Purple. Θεωρούνταν προσβλητικό, όμως ο κόσμος αυτά ήθελε. Αποτέλεσμα ήταν όλο αυτό το πράγμα να πρέπει κάπου να διοχετευθεί. Οι πειρατικοί σταθμοί στην Ελλάδα έκαναν πολύ μεγάλη δουλειά στο να προωθήσουν το ελληνικό και το ξένο τραγούδι». "

Διαβάστε περισσότερα στο: http://www.in2life.gr/features/faces...ai-ta-90s.html

για να μην πάμε πολύ μακριά, ας κάνουμε ένα μίνι ταξίδι στο χρόνο. Οπως έγραφα και την περασμένη εβδομάδα, τον Μάρτιο του 1987 ο ερασιτεχνικός (βλέπε παράνομος) ραδιοσταθμός Star Radio στους 92,4 Μεγάκυκλους δέχθηκε μια σημαντική ενίσχυση από νέο αίμα παραγωγών, στους οποίους ανήκε και ο υπογράφων. Η ομάδα πήγε καλά, έως πολύ καλά και κάποια στιγμή τέθηκε ζήτημα ενίσχυσής της. Ξαμολυθήκαμε λοιπόν διάφοροι να βρούμε κι άλλα τζιμάνια κι εγώ σκέφτηκα τον καλό μου φίλο τον Ιλάν Σολομών, που ήξερε τα πάντα γύρω από τις νότες κι έστηνε σχεδόν μόνος του το μουσικό πρόγραμμα στα φεστιβάλ της «Αυγής». Ειδικότητά του μάλιστα είχε την τζάζ, πράγμα που μας βόλευε ιδιαιτέρως γιατί όλοι οι άλλοι στον ραδιοσταθμό ήμασταν ταμένοι είτε στο ροκ είτε στην ποπ. Οπότε ήρθε ο Ιλάν στον ραδιοσταθμό μας, του κάναμε πλατό, του μάθαμε πλατό, τον βουτήξαμε στα βαθιά νερά της ραδιοφωνίας και τα 'βγαλε πέρα μια χαρά.
Δυστυχώς, η άνοιξη του Star Radio κράτησε μόλις ένα χρόνο. Υστερα έπεσε καβγάς και τσακωμός, ακολούθως εγκαταστάθηκε (όλως τυχαίως...) στη συχνότητά του ο Top FM,

πηγή"http://www.enet.gr/?i=news.el.article&id=257134

Ο Κώστας Γεωργίου (Τριγάζης) πήρε ψευδώνυμο στο επίθετο κι αυτός όπως όλη εκείνη η παλιά παρέα των "πειρατών" των '80ς που έστησαν το θρυλικό "Star Radio", τον "Ηχώ FM" , τη συγχώνευση των δυό τους ,την μετατροπή σε "Jazz FM" υπό τον αείμνηστο επίσης Κώστα Γιαννουλόπουλο και το κυνήγι για την περίφημη "άδεια", αλλά κυρίως αυτό το όνειρο της ελεύθερης έκφρασης.

πηγή: http://air-waves.blogspot.gr/2007/08/rip-10-2007.html

Πρέπει να υπάρχουν πολλές αναφορές στον τύπο της έννοια της εποχής εκείνης.

Η 4-400 για να βγει στα FM ήθελε πολύ καλό σχεδιασμό προς αποφυγή αυτοταλαντώσεων. Στην Ιταλία είχαν κυκλορήσει  τα εν λόγω linear AKRON (RVR) και ELENOS.

----------


## Dhmhtrhs Oikonomou

> Όπως και τότε έτσι και πολύ γρηγορότερα τώρα ξέρουν ποιός είσαι και από που, σχεδόν με το που θα ανοίξεις διακότες την δεύτερη φορά! Δώσεις δεν δώσεις τηλέφωνο!!!



δλδ αμα βγεις απο ενα βουνο που δεν παταει ουτε αγριοκατσικο θα σε βρουνε; και αν σε βρουνε ποιος θα ερθει να σε πιασει;

----------


## alefgr

> Αλέξη... πρέπει να είσαι ο ΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΟΣ ραδιοπειρατής που έστω και όχι με άμεση καταδίκη πέρασε ως πάρεργο αυτής έστω και μιά ημέρα σε φυλακή! Απορώ βέβαια γιατί δεν έκανε αίτηση ανακοπής της ποινής στην Εισαγγελεία άμεσα ο δικηγόρος σου πριν την μεταγωγή σου όπου σίγουρα θα διήρκεσε έστω 24-48 ώρες! Όπως και να έχει απλά τραγικό!



Το κακό με την σύλληψή μου ήταν ότι έγινε Παρασκευή μεσημέρι προς απόγευμα, οπότε ο δικηγόρος έπρεπε να περιμένει να έρθει η Δευτέρα γιά να ανοίξουν οι δικαστικές υπηρεσίες καί να μπορέσει να κάνει κάτι. Το μεσημέρι της Κυριακής όμως ήδη με είχαν μεταφέρει στην Αίγινα.





> Το άλλο που αναφέρεις με το στέρεο... μάλλον ήταν τέλος 82 αρχές 83, και άκουσες μιά εκπομπή που παρουσιάστηκε ένας δίσκος με εκλεπτυσμένες εγγραφές ινδικοανατολικής μουσικής άγνωστων μουσικών που κυκλοφόρησε τότε... και είχε εκπληκτική στερεοφωνία! Ο δίσκος αυτός δεν δόθηκε σε πολλούς είναι η αλήθεια... από την τότε νεοιδρυθείσα στην Ελλάδα Virgin! Δεν θυμάμαι - ξέρω αν ο Λάκης τον είχε πάρει... επίσης... ! Αυτό που σίγουρα ομως θυμάμαι είναι ότι την πρώτη παρουσίαση του από αέρα... και ίσως και μοναδική... σε κανονικό μουσικό σχετικό πρόγραμμα, και εδώ είναι το αστςείο... την έκανα εγώ!!! Ήταν η εποχή που έκανα προγράμματα (με ελάχιστες συνομιλίες πιά) οργανωμένα... και με ζώνες όπως πχ η ημέρα Country! Ημέρα Jazz, & Blues του 20-60, ή την ημέρα ινδικής - ασιατικής μουσικής... με μετάδοση μέχρι και τραγουδιών από την ιαπωνία ή το εκεί φεστιβάλ τραγουδιού ασιατικών χωρών σαν την εδώ Γιουροβίζιον (Κορέα, ταϊλάνδη, κλπ κράτη της ανατολικής Ασίας)! Κάποιες Κυριακές μάλιστα είχα και ζώνη με ορχηστρική η ηλεκτρονική μουσική... με Vangelis, Tangerine Dream, Erich Schoenert, Kraftwerk, Jean Michel Jarre, κλπ. Αυτά τα κάναμε και μετά στο στούντιο 101, το 1983 -1985!



Μάλλον πρέπει να έχεις δίκιο. Στο μυαλό μου είναι λίγο μπερδεμένες οι ημερομηνίες. Θυμάμαι πάντως ότι στο θέμα της στερεοφωνίας η μουσική αυτή ήταν ότι καλύτερο για να κάνεις test στο διαχωρισμό των καναλιών. Δεν ήταν όμως ο μόνος λόγος που μου άρεσε. Τα ακούσματά μου μέχρι τότε ήταν στο Rock, Pop, Disco, Soul και κάποια ελάχιστα στην κλασική μουσική. Οπότε για μένα φάνταζε η μουσική αυτή σαν μια όαση μέσα στην μονοτονία των συνηθισμένων ήχων.





> Ο εν λόγω ερασιτεχνικός σταθμός κατέβαζε σήμα αντίστοιχο με εκείνο της τότε ΕΡΤ Πάρνηθας και θα έλεγα ότι ήταν πολλά έτη φωτός μπροστά γιατί το επίπεδο προγράμματος ήταν αντιστοιχο με εκείνο των πρώτων ιταλικών network.Αν θυμάμαι καλά ότι το STAR RADIO ήταν ομάδα ραδιοφωνικών παραγωγών.Με την άνθιση της ελεύθερης ραδιοφωνίας πρέπει να άλλαξες συχνότητα από τους 92,4 στους 92. "Αλέξη Βενέτη" αν κάνω κάπου λάθος διόρθωσε με.



Η αρχική συχνότητα του σταθμού ήταν οι 93 MHz αλλά μετά από κάποιες μικροπαρεμβολές, πήγε στην τελική 92,6 και για να είναι και ακριβώς ανάμεσα από τους δύο κρατικούς σταθμούς της ΕΡΤ, 91,6 και 93,6. Στους 92,4 και 92 δεν πήγε ποτέ το StarRadio.

Όσο για τον Αλέξανδρο Ριχάρδο, μιας και ήταν φανατικός χεβυμεταλάς είχε αναλάβει και την παρουσίαση της σχετικής μουσικής μαζί με τα σχετικά αφιερώματα. Την εποχή εκείνη ήταν υπεύθυνος δημοσίων σχέσεων για τους ραδιοερασιτέχνες, τα clubs και τα disco στην CBS, μαζί με τον Δημήτρη Γιαρμενίτη.





> Η 4-400 για να βγει στα FM ήθελε πολύ καλό σχεδιασμό προς αποφυγή αυτοταλαντώσεων.



Παραδόξως δεν συνάντησα ιδιαίτερο πρόβλημα στην κατασκευή της. Βγήκε και αυτή όπως και τα περισσότερα άλλα κυκλώματα μετά από πειραματισμό. Αυτό που μου έχει μείνει όμως σαν χτές, ήταν ότι κατά την προσπάθεια μετακίνησης του τροφοδοτικού υψηλής τάσης στα 3 KV, πάντα σε λειτουργία, κατά λάθος άγγιξα ευτυχώς με το ίδιο χέρι ταυτόχρονα σασί με έξοδο τάσης προς το τελικό στάδιο! Από τις περιγραφές των αυτοπτών μαρτύρων για 10 λεπτά το πρόσωπό μου και όλο μου το σώμα είχε μελανιάσει…

Μετά ακούω για θανάτους από κτύπημα τάσης στα 220 Volts και αναρωτιέμαι πως γίνεται, όταν προσωπικά τα 220 Volts τινάγματα τα έχω για ψωμοτύρι…

----------


## GiwrgosTH

Τι μου θυμίσατε...
Ο Κώστας Τριγάζης πολύ καλός τεχνικός, γνώστης της Jazz μουσικής και εξαιρετικός άνθρωπος!
Είχαν ένα Microset 2 Kw τότε στον Υμηττό σαν ΗΧΩ FM και θυμάμαι που είχε ένα πρόβλημα, είχα πάει και εγώ να βοηθήσω, δε βρίσκαμε άκρη και κάποια στιγμή ο Κώστας του έριξε μια κλωτσιά και πήρε!
Ας είναι καλά εκεί ψηλά...  :Sad: 

Όσο αφορά την 4-400 στα FM δούλευε μια χαρά και από ελληνικά χέρια σε γνωστό δημοτικό σταθμό και με 5/8 με μόνωση από ξυλάκια παγωτού  :Tongue2: 
Άσχετα αν ο κονέκτορας εξόδου της... Amphrenol Hellas ήταν 800 ωμ  :Lol:

----------


## alefgr

> Τι μου θυμίσατε...
> Ο Κώστας Τριγάζης πολύ καλός τεχνικός, γνώστης της Jazz μουσικής και εξαιρετικός άνθρωπος!
> Είχαν ένα Microset 2 Kw τότε στον Υμηττό σαν ΗΧΩ FM και θυμάμαι που είχε ένα πρόβλημα, είχα πάει και εγώ να βοηθήσω, δε βρίσκαμε άκρη και κάποια στιγμή ο Κώστας του έριξε μια κλωτσιά και πήρε!
> Ας είναι καλά εκεί ψηλά...



Έχω χάσει επαφή με όλους τους "παλιούς" και πραγματικά λυπήθηκα για αυτό το δυσάρεστο νέο. Θυμάμαι πως αυτός με είχε μυήσει στην μουσική των Yello και των Tangerine Dream μιας και ήταν φανατικός θαυμαστής τους... Κρίμα...

----------


## p.gabr

Αλέξανδρε αν και φαίνεσαι αρκετό καιρό μέλος ,δεν είχες λάβει μέρος σε παρόμοιες συζητήσεις τόσο καιρό 
Τώρα πως το αποφάσισες να ενταχθείς στους ράδιο-φονιάδες 
  Τόσο πολύ το έχεις αποβάλει; 
Αντε με βάζετε ξανά στην μπριζα να επισκευθω ξανά το πατάρι με τα αρχεία

----------


## SRF

έκανε ακρόαση πριν πάρει μικρόφωνο!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Nightkeeper

> Αλέξανδρε αν και φαίνεσαι αρκετό καιρό μέλος ,δεν είχες λάβει μέρος σε παρόμοιες συζητήσεις τόσο καιρό 
> Τώρα πως το αποφάσισες να ενταχθείς στους *ράδιο-φονιάδες* 
>   Τόσο πολύ το έχεις αποβάλει; 
> Αντε με βάζετε ξανά στην μπριζα να επισκευθω ξανά το πατάρι με τα αρχεία




Για προσεχε τη λες,εχουμε ''ζορικη'' κατασταση πλεον.... Μην παμε και μεσα για ραδιο-ΦΩΝΟ !!!  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## radioamateur

Αλέξη Βενέτη σκέφτηκες ποτέ να πειραματιστείς εκ νέου και να ανοίξεις διακόπτες πάλι; Νομίζω θα έδινες μεγάλη χαρά σε παραπολύ κόσμο.Ραδιοφωνο ακούει η πλειοψηφία.Έκανες σωστά που με διόρθωσες στη συχνότητα.Πέρασαν 25 και πλέον χρόνια βλέπεις.
Για την ιστορία θα ήθελα ορισμένες τεχνικές πληροφορίες ως πρώην φανατικός ακροατής σου.Η κεραία σου ήταν collinear ανοιχτών διπόλων ή gamma match;
Η φωνή του STAR RADIO έφτανε εκτός Αττικής δηλαδή;
Αυτό περί 4-400 το λέω γιατι νομίζω έχει συχνότητα αποκοπής τους 110 mhz.Διόρθωσε με... Οι φωτογραφίες των linear που ανέβασα πριν χρησιμοποιούσαν την εν λόγω λάμπα. 
Προσωπικά πίστευα ότι θα έπερνες άδεια νόμιμης λειτουργίας...
Που ήσουν τόσα χρόνια... Έχεις μεγαλώσει γενιές. Να ήξερες άνθρωπε τι χαρά μας έδωσες και από εδώ...

----------


## ΑΘΑΝΟΣ

> Η αρχική συχνότητα του σταθμού ήταν οι 93 MHz αλλά μετά από κάποιες μικροπαρεμβολές, πήγε στην τελική 92,6 και για να είναι και ακριβώς ανάμεσα από τους δύο κρατικούς σταθμούς της ΕΡΤ, 91,6 και 93,6. Στους 92,4 και 92 δεν πήγε ποτέ το StarRadio.



Επανέρχομαι μόνο και μόνο για την Ιστορία.
Αγαπητέ Αλέξανδρε "Βενέτη", με όλο το σεβασμό, αρκετά πριν ανοίξεις εσύ στους 93 ΜΗΖ, στην συχνότητα αυτή εξέπεμπε ο (931) Φραγκίσκος .... από Τουρκοβούνια ψηλά - τότε γείτονάς μου - με (6c4 - 5763 - EL-504 - 4x150A) και κολίνεαρ 4 στοιχείων χωρίς GM, άνοιγε όμως περιστασιακά, σε "Σκέπαζε" δε, θυμάμαι χαρακτηριστικά μόνο στις περιοχές που είχε αυτός απέναντί του ήτοι Κορυδαλλός, Περιστέρι, Λιόσια, Καματερό, Ζοφριά, και σίγουρα Φιλαδέλφεια, Ανω Πατήσια, Γαλάτσι, Περισσό. Πάντως χαίρομαι και εγώ και σε καλωσορίζω σε αυτό το φόρουμ, μιας και αποφάσισες να γράψεις και εσύ την περιπέτειά σου και την πραγματική σου διαδρομή στα FM Αττικής των 80'ς.

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Αυτό περί 4-400 το λέω γιατι νομίζω έχει συχνότητα αποκοπής τους 110 mhz.Διόρθωσε με...



Όντως στους 110 είχε αποκοπή, όπως και όλη η σειρά 4-ΧΧΧ αν θυμάμαι καλά.
Έβγαζε όμως στα FM αρκετή ισχύ, για την εποχή εκείνη πάντα που οι λυχνίες για "ψηλά" ήταν λίγο δυσεύρετες και πανάκριβες.

----------


## alefgr

> Αλέξανδρε αν και φαίνεσαι αρκετό καιρό μέλος ,δεν είχες λάβει μέρος σε παρόμοιες συζητήσεις τόσο καιρό
> Τώρα πως το αποφάσισες να ενταχθείς στους ράδιο-φονιάδες
> Τόσο πολύ το έχεις αποβάλει;
> Αντε με βάζετε ξανά στην μπριζα να επισκευθω ξανά το πατάρι με τα αρχεία



Δεν έτυχε να το δω μέχρι τώρα το thread στα Νέα Μηνύματα, μιας και τα θέματα που κοιτώ όταν μπαίνω στο site, έχουν σχέση με τα ηλεκτρονικά, με τον εξοπλισμό εργαστηρίου, με τους μικροκοντρόλερς κλπ.





> Αλέξη Βενέτη σκέφτηκες ποτέ να πειραματιστείς εκ νέου και να ανοίξεις διακόπτες πάλι; Νομίζω θα έδινες μεγάλη χαρά σε παραπολύ κόσμο.Ραδιοφωνο ακούει η πλειοψηφία.Έκανες σωστά που με διόρθωσες στη συχνότητα.Πέρασαν 25 και πλέον χρόνια βλέπεις.
> Για την ιστορία θα ήθελα ορισμένες τεχνικές πληροφορίες ως πρώην φανατικόςακροατής σου.Η κεραία σου ήταν collinear ανοιχτών διπόλων ή gamma match;



Δεν υπάρχει καμία σκέψη για να ξαναασχοληθώ με τα FM. Άλλες εποχές εκείνες που ο κόσμος διψούσε για μουσική ενημέρωση και ευχάριστη συντροφιά. Σήμερα όλα αυτά υπάρχουν σε μεγάλη προσφορά και σε πληθώρα μέσω του internet.

Η κεραία προέκυψε μετά από αρκετό πειραματισμό με έναν κολλητό φίλο και βασιζόταν σε παράλληλη σύνδεση δύο ανοικτών διπόλων σε κάθετη πόλωση. Κάτι σαν collinear σε μίνι μορφή.





> Επανέρχομαι μόνο και μόνο για την Ιστορία.
> Αγαπητέ Αλέξανδρε "Βενέτη", με όλο το σεβασμό, αρκετά πριν ανοίξεις εσύ στους 93 ΜΗΖ, στην συχνότητα αυτή εξέπεμπε ο (931) Φραγκίσκος .... από Τουρκοβούνια ψηλά - τότε γείτονάς μου - με (6c4 - 5763 - EL-504 - 4x150A) και κολίνεαρ 4 στοιχείων χωρίς GM, άνοιγε όμως περιστασιακά, σε "Σκέπαζε" δε, θυμάμαι χαρακτηριστικά μόνο στις περιοχές που είχε αυτός απέναντί του ήτοι Κορυδαλλός, Περιστέρι, Λιόσια, Καματερό, Ζοφριά, και σίγουρα Φιλαδέλφεια, Ανω Πατήσια, Γαλάτσι, Περισσό. Πάντως χαίρομαι και εγώ και σε καλωσορίζω σε αυτό το φόρουμ, μιας και αποφάσισες να γράψεις και εσύ την περιπέτειά σου και την πραγματική σου διαδρομή στα FM Αττικής των 80'ς.



Δεν ξέρω αν αυτός που αναφέρεις ήταν το ίδιο άτομο που μας είχε επισκεφθεί στην διάρκεια μιας εκδήλωσης που είχαμε για τους ακροατές. Πάντως μετά από μια φιλική κουβέντα που είχαμε, πάρθηκε και η απόφαση για το τσούλημα προς τα κάτω μετά από μια μικρή χρονική περίοδο, ώστε να προλάβουν να πληροφορηθούν όλοι οι ακροατές την επερχόμενη αλλαγή.





> Όντως στους 110 είχε αποκοπή, όπως και όλη η σειρά 4-ΧΧΧ αν θυμάμαι καλά.
> Έβγαζε όμως στα FM αρκετή ισχύ, για την εποχή εκείνη πάντα που οι λυχνίες για "ψηλά" ήταν λίγο δυσεύρετες και πανάκριβες.



Ο λόγος αυτός ήταν και οι αιτία να μην υπάρχουν ισχυρές αρμονικές. Κοβόντουσαν έτσι κ’ αλλιώς από την ίδια την λυχνία εν αντιθέσει με τα ‘φαράκια’ που μπορούσαν να πέσουν και σε αυτοταλάντωση. Θυμάμαι ένα σκηνικό κάποια στιγμή που είχε παρουσιαστεί ένα πρόβλημα στο τελικό στάδιο, προθυμοποιήθηκε ο Κώστας Τριγάζης να φέρει το δικό του μέχρι να λυθεί το πρόβλημα με την 4-400. Το δικό του ήταν 2 παράλληλες 4CX-250 φυσικά με γραμμές. Αφού τα συνδέσαμε όλα και μετρήσαμε και την ισχύ που ήταν παραπάνω από αυτή που έβγαζα με την 4-400, κάποια στιγμή αντιληφθήκαμε ότι δεν ακουγόμασταν ούτε στην Κηφισιά! Η αιτία ήταν ότι τα δύο φαράκια δημιουργούσαν αυτοταλάντωση στην διπλάσια ακριβώς συχνότητα και η ισχύς που βλέπαμε να στέλνεται στην κεραία δεν είχε καμιά σχέση με την επιθυμητή συχνότητα. Αυτός ήταν ένας ακόμα λόγος που με έκανε να μην βλέπω με καλό μάτι τα φαράκια και να προτιμώ τις κλασικές λάμπες…

----------


## p.gabr

Προσφορά στους αγαπημένους μου φίλους


car.JPG

http://www.qrz.com/db/N0PWB

----------

efialtisfm (16-05-17), 

SRF (11-10-13), 

SV1EDG (10-10-13)

----------


## ΑΘΑΝΟΣ

> Δεν ξέρω αν αυτός που αναφέρεις ήταν το ίδιο άτομο που μας είχε επισκεφθεί στην διάρκεια μιας εκδήλωσης που είχαμε για τους ακροατές. Πάντως μετά από μια φιλική κουβέντα που είχαμε, πάρθηκε και η απόφαση για το τσούλημα προς τα κάτω μετά από μια μικρή χρονική περίοδο, ώστε να προλάβουν να πληροφορηθούν όλοι οι ακροατές την επερχόμενη αλλαγή.
> 
>  Αφού τα συνδέσαμε όλα και μετρήσαμε και την ισχύ που ήταν παραπάνω από αυτή που έβγαζα με την 4-400, κάποια στιγμή αντιληφθήκαμε ότι δεν ακουγόμασταν ούτε στην Κηφισιά! Η αιτία ήταν ότι τα δύο φαράκια δημιουργούσαν αυτοταλάντωση στην διπλάσια ακριβώς συχνότητα και η ισχύς που βλέπαμε να στέλνεται στην κεραία δεν είχε καμιά σχέση με την επιθυμητή συχνότητα. Αυτός ήταν ένας ακόμα λόγος που με έκανε να μην βλέπω με καλό μάτι τα φαράκια και να προτιμώ τις κλασικές λάμπες…



Παρότι έχουν περάσει πάνω από τριάντα χρόνια από τότε, και κάποτε ορκίστηκα να μην ''ξανασκαλίσω'' τις ''παλιές αμαρτίες'', για πολλούς και διάφορους λόγους, Αλέξανδρε, ο φίλος, Φραγκίσκος εξέπεμπε τότε με μια κολίνεαρ τεσσάρων ανοιχτών διπόλων χωρίς Gamma M. Την εν λόγω κεραία, την είχαμε κατασκευάσει παρέα, αντιγράφοντας ένα σχέδιο από ένα Αγγλικό ΗΑΝDBOOK της τότε εποχής, και με παραλληλισμό των διπόλων με stubs από RG-8 και RG-11. Ο "931" έκανε τότε προγράμματα περιστασιακά, με πολύ παλαιό Ρεμπέτικο, εποχής Σμυρναίικων Αμανέδων 1910 και μετά, καθώς και Σπανιοτάτων Ηχογραφήσεων δίσκων 78 στροφών στην Αμερική. Ο ίδιος κάπνιζε τότε, τσιγάρα άφιλτρα πλακέ μάρκας " ΕΘΝΟΣ ΕΞΑΙΡΕΤΙΚΑ" και "ΣΑΝΤΕ". Σήμερα έχει έδρα Καθηγητή σε Ελληνικό Πανεπιστήμιο.
'Οσον αφορά το θέμα της "Αυτοταλάντωσης", έχω ξαναγράψει εδώ μέσα, αλλά θα το επαναλάβω, πως δεν αυτοταλάντωναν μόνο τα "Φαράκια" αλλά επίσης και πολλές γυάλινες λυχνίες. Απλά εκείνη την εποχή σε όλους εμάς τους "Ραδιοπειραματιστές" δεν μας έλεγε κανείς για την περίφημη "ΕΞΟΥΔΕΤΕΡΩΣΗ" και για την αναγκαιότητα μιας σωστής και προσεγμένης κατασκευής όπως Θωρακίσεις - Απομονώσεις ενδιαμέσων σταδίων (βαθμίδων), Τροφοδοσίας και κυκλωμάτων L-C, κοντές καλωδιώσεις και παράλληλες προς τα σασί, κ.ο.κ. Όσοι τότε τα γνώριζαν αυτά τα πράγματα, τα φύλαγαν για τον εαυτό τους ως "αυτασφράλιστα μυστικά" μόνο και μόνο για το άτιμο το "ΧΡΗΜΑ".

----------


## SRF

> Παρότι έχουν περάσει πάνω από τριάντα χρόνια από τότε, και κάποτε ορκίστηκα να μην ''ξανασκαλίσω'' τις ''παλιές αμαρτίες'', για πολλούς και διάφορους λόγους, Αλέξανδρε, ο φίλος, Φραγκίσκος εξέπεμπε τότε με μια κολίνεαρ τεσσάρων ανοιχτών διπόλων χωρίς Gamma M. Την εν λόγω κεραία, την είχαμε κατασκευάσει παρέα, αντιγράφοντας ένα σχέδιο από ένα Αγγλικό ΗΑΝDBOOK της τότε εποχής, και με παραλληλισμό των διπόλων με stubs από RG-8 και RG-11. Ο "931" έκανε τότε προγράμματα περιστασιακά, με πολύ παλαιό Ρεμπέτικο, εποχής Σμυρναίικων Αμανέδων 1910 και μετά, καθώς και Σπανιοτάτων Ηχογραφήσεων δίσκων 78 στροφών στην Αμερική. Ο ίδιος κάπνιζε τότε, τσιγάρα άφιλτρα πλακέ μάρκας " ΕΘΝΟΣ ΕΞΑΙΡΕΤΙΚΑ" και "ΣΑΝΤΕ". Σήμερα έχει έδρα Καθηγητή σε Ελληνικό Πανεπιστήμιο.
> 'Οσον αφορά το θέμα της "Αυτοταλάντωσης", έχω ξαναγράψει εδώ μέσα, αλλά θα το επαναλάβω, πως δεν αυτοταλάντωναν μόνο τα "Φαράκια" αλλά επίσης και πολλές γυάλινες λυχνίες. Απλά εκείνη την εποχή σε όλους εμάς τους "Ραδιοπειραματιστές" δεν μας έλεγε κανείς για την περίφημη "ΕΞΟΥΔΕΤΕΡΩΣΗ" και για την αναγκαιότητα μιας σωστής και προσεγμένης κατασκευής όπως Θωρακίσεις - Απομονώσεις ενδιαμέσων σταδίων (βαθμίδων), Τροφοδοσίας και κυκλωμάτων L-C, κοντές καλωδιώσεις και παράλληλες προς τα σασί, κ.ο.κ. Όσοι τότε τα γνώριζαν αυτά τα πράγματα, τα φύλαγαν για τον εαυτό τους ως "αυτασφράλιστα μυστικά" μόνο και μόνο για το άτιμο το "ΧΡΗΜΑ".



Μάλιστα! δεν γνώριζα ότι ο 931 είναι "ακαδημαϊκός" πλέον! 
Σχετικά με τα "αυτοταλάντωτα" CXόνια... δεν μου έτυχε ΠΟΤΕ (ή... σχεδόν ποτέ, με την καθαρή έννοια της αναδράσεως, αλλά έχω "φάει" από καθαρό ΞΕΚΑΘΑΡΟ λάθος μου CX)! Ναι... με τις κατασκευές που τυχαία δουλεύαν πολλών, και που έχω δει απίθανα πράγματα... όντως χρειαζόντουσαν εξουδετερώσεις τις πιό πολλές φορές! Πάρ' αυτά με κατασκευές καλές... και όντως με σωστές θωρακίσεις μεταξύ κυκλωμάτων εισόδου - εξόδου...  οι εξουδετερώσεις δεν ήταν προϋπόθεση μιάς καλής λειτουργείας! ¨εχω δει CX PP που ήταν κατασκευασμένο με τετοιον τρόπο που πιθανώς θα δούλευε για οτιδήποτε άλλο πλην πομπού... και είχε και την απορία αυτός που το είχε γιατί έψηνε φαράκια!!! Γραμμές αλουμινίου χύμα... που συνδεόντουσαν με μέρη χάλκινα στις ανόδους, και φτιαχτούς πυκνωτές με βίδες σιδήρου για κάθε στήριξη σύνδεση με το υπόλοιπο κύκλωμα, με σχεδόν ανύπαρκτη προσαρμογή, από το ίδιο ψιλό φύλλο 1χιλ, για το σασσί... με τρύπες γύρω από την βάση... για "έξτρα ψύξη" και άλλα διάφορα... που ως αποτέλεσμα είχαν την χρήση του μηχανήματος μάλλον ως σόμπας, ή τζάμμερ!!! όλο αυτό σε μιά κατασκευή που το πλαίσιο ήταν από μεταλλικούς ράβδους κουφωμάτων ανεπεξέργαστες εντελώς, υπό τύπου ενός "rack" ιδιοκατασκευής χωρίς καν κλειστό εσωτερικά ομοιγενές τμήμα για τα ανοδικά κυκλώματα, με ισοκατανομή αποστάσεων μεταξύ λυχνιών - δικτυωμάτων  - πλαισίου, κλπ πόσα άλλα! Ήταν σαν κάποιος να "έριξε" δυό φαράκια χύμα, τους τράβηξε και τρία αλουμινια να σχηματίζουν ένα Π με βιδώματα μεταξύ τους για τον σχηματισμό του... και άντε άνοιξε διακόπτες για ισχύ στον αέρα! Και μου ήρθε από επαρχία στη  Αθήνα με αυτό για να δούμε γιατί δεν "παίζει 'οπως... έπρεπε" ? !!! Αλλά είχε... πυκνωτή ΕΛΑΙΟΥ στο τροφοδοτικό του!!! παρμένος από το μεσατζίδικο που του είχαν φτιάξει πριν και ήταν παρέα με το "σασσί" rack του!    :Biggrin:  

Εντάξει... όλα αυτά υπήρξαν... και ναι για αυτό υπήρχαν και διαφορές τελικά στα σήματα καθενός! Από την άλλη όμως μιλούσες έστω για μιά απλή επαργύρωση, σε κάποιους, και σε κοιτούσαν με απορία του τύπου "εγώ πομπό θέλω όχι κόσμημα" ! Τι εξουδετερώσεις να τους έλεγες, και άντε παρέα πές τους πως να την ρυθμίσουν κιόλας!!!  :Sad:

----------


## antonis_p

To '86-'87 ήταν στον αέρα ο *Μανώλης FM1* από το Νέο Ηράκλειο. Έκανε κάθε βράδυ πολύ καλό πρόγραμμα και μου κάνει εντύπωση που δεν αναφέρθηκε. Μακράν μπροστά από τα συνήθη προγράμματα.

Δεν ξέρω από πότε ήταν στον αέρα αλλά κάπου εκεί στο '87-'88 με την επέλαση του εμπορικού ραδιοφώνου τον έχασα, όπως χάθηκαν όλοι.

----------


## ΑΘΑΝΟΣ

> Μάλιστα! δεν γνώριζα ότι ο 931 είναι "ακαδημαϊκός" πλέον! 
> Σχετικά με τα "αυτοταλάντωτα" CXόνια... δεν μου έτυχε ΠΟΤΕ (ή... σχεδόν ποτέ, με την καθαρή έννοια της αναδράσεως, αλλά έχω "φάει" από καθαρό ΞΕΚΑΘΑΡΟ λάθος μου CX)! Ναι... με τις κατασκευές που τυχαία δουλεύαν πολλών, και που έχω δει απίθανα πράγματα... όντως χρειαζόντουσαν εξουδετερώσεις τις πιό πολλές φορές! Πάρ' αυτά με κατασκευές καλές... και όντως με σωστές θωρακίσεις μεταξύ κυκλωμάτων εισόδου - εξόδου...  οι εξουδετερώσεις δεν ήταν προϋπόθεση μιάς καλής λειτουργείας! ¨εχω δει CX PP που ήταν κατασκευασμένο με τετοιον τρόπο που πιθανώς θα δούλευε για οτιδήποτε άλλο πλην πομπού... και είχε και την απορία αυτός που το είχε γιατί έψηνε φαράκια!!! Γραμμές αλουμινίου χύμα... που συνδεόντουσαν με μέρη χάλκινα στις ανόδους, και φτιαχτούς πυκνωτές με βίδες σιδήρου για κάθε στήριξη σύνδεση με το υπόλοιπο κύκλωμα, με σχεδόν ανύπαρκτη προσαρμογή, από το ίδιο ψιλό φύλλο 1χιλ, για το σασσί... με τρύπες γύρω από την βάση... για "έξτρα ψύξη" και άλλα διάφορα... που ως αποτέλεσμα είχαν την χρήση του μηχανήματος μάλλον ως σόμπας, ή τζάμμερ!!! όλο αυτό σε μιά κατασκευή που το πλαίσιο ήταν από μεταλλικούς ράβδους κουφωμάτων ανεπεξέργαστες εντελώς, υπό τύπου ενός "rack" ιδιοκατασκευής χωρίς καν κλειστό εσωτερικά ομοιγενές τμήμα για τα ανοδικά κυκλώματα, με ισοκατανομή αποστάσεων μεταξύ λυχνιών - δικτυωμάτων  - πλαισίου, κλπ πόσα άλλα! Ήταν σαν κάποιος να "έριξε" δυό φαράκια χύμα, τους τράβηξε και τρία αλουμινια να σχηματίζουν ένα Π με βιδώματα μεταξύ τους για τον σχηματισμό του... και άντε άνοιξε διακόπτες για ισχύ στον αέρα! Και μου ήρθε από επαρχία στη  Αθήνα με αυτό για να δούμε γιατί δεν "παίζει 'οπως... έπρεπε" ? !!! Αλλά είχε... πυκνωτή ΕΛΑΙΟΥ στο τροφοδοτικό του!!! παρμένος από το μεσατζίδικο που του είχαν φτιάξει πριν και ήταν παρέα με το "σασσί" rack του!    
> 
> Εντάξει... όλα αυτά υπήρξαν... και ναι για αυτό υπήρχαν και διαφορές τελικά στα σήματα καθενός! Από την άλλη όμως μιλούσες έστω για μιά απλή επαργύρωση, σε κάποιους, και σε κοιτούσαν με απορία του τύπου "εγώ πομπό θέλω όχι κόσμημα" ! Τι εξουδετερώσεις να τους έλεγες, και άντε παρέα πές τους πως να την ρυθμίσουν κιόλας!!!



"Γεώργιε", όντως έτσι ήταν τα πράγματα τότε. Ορισμένοι, μεταξύ αυτών και εγώ λόγω της φτώχειας ανοίγαμε τρύπες στο  αλουμινένιο σασί με το ψαλίδι της μάνας μας από την SINGER ραπτομηχανή της. Αργότερα βρήκαμε κάποιο "μέσο" στην Τεχνική Υπηρεσία της Στρατιωτικής Υπομονάδας (ξέχασα και το χαρακτηριστικό αριθμό της), που βρισκόταν εκεί που στεγάζεται το Δημαρχείο του Γαλατσίου σήμερα, και μας άνοιγε τις τρύπες στον τόρνο. Αλήθεια θυμάται κανένας ποία Μονάδα ήταν;

Αντώνη τον Μανώλη τον FM1 τον θυμάμαι όταν έκανε προγράμματα παρέα με άλλα παιδιά. Στις συνομιλίες στον αέρα πιθανότατα έβγαινε με άλλο χαρακτηριστικό λόγω της "ΟMERTA" που επικρατούσε στην Αττική με τα χαρακτηριστικά κλήσης και του "καθωσπρεπισμού". Κοινώς "έπεφτε κράξιμο"!

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Ορισμένοι, μεταξύ αυτών και εγώ λόγω της φτώχειας ανοίγαμε τρύπες στο  αλουμινένιο σασί με το ψαλίδι της μάνας μας από την SINGER ραπτομηχανή της.



Ορισμένοι? Δεν υπάρχει παλιός χομπίστας που να έχω ρωτήσει να μην άνοιγε τρύπες με τον ίδιο τρόπο! :Biggrin:

----------

πετρος647 (31-12-13), 

efialtisfm (16-05-17), 

SRF (12-10-13)

----------


## SRF

> Ορισμένοι? Δεν υπάρχει παλιός χομπίστας που να έχω ρωτήσει να μην *άνοιγε τρύπες με τον ίδιο τρόπο*!



Ohhh YES!!!  :Sad:  Μέχρι που ήρθαν... οι διακορευτές σασσιών!!!  :Rolleyes:

----------


## studio52

Γιωργο SRF εχεις δικιο τα πρωτα stereo σηματα απο ερασιτεχνες θυμαμαι ηταν πριν το 1984 ( οπως ο 522  ,  261 , 995 , Σουπερ Γκουφη , 235 , 17 ) και μαλιστα ο 17 που τυχαινει να τον γνωριζω κιολας ηταν και απο τους πρωτους ερασιτεχνες που ανοιξαν στα fm γυρω στο 1975 -76 αν θυμαμαι

----------


## p.gabr

> Μάλιστα!  ! Τι εξουδετερώσεις να τους έλεγες, και άντε παρέα πές τους πως να την ρυθμίσουν κιόλας!!!



*Μέλι στάζεις* ........ *Κακιώτατε Γεώργιε*  :Thumbdown:  :Thumbdown:

----------


## alefgr

> To '86-'87 ήταν στον αέρα ο *Μανώλης FM1* από το Νέο Ηράκλειο. Έκανε κάθε βράδυ πολύ καλό πρόγραμμα και μου κάνει εντύπωση που δεν αναφέρθηκε. Μακράν μπροστά από τα συνήθη προγράμματα.
> 
> Δεν ξέρω από πότε ήταν στον αέρα αλλά κάπου εκεί στο '87-'88 με την επέλαση του εμπορικού ραδιοφώνου τον έχασα, όπως χάθηκαν όλοι.



Μάλλον εννοείς τον Μάνο Ζαχαρίου που τον πήρε με "μεταγραφή" κάπου το 87-88 το StarRadio...  :Biggrin:  

Αρχές της δεκαετίας του 90 συνέχισε με νυκτερινά προγράμματα στον Galaxy μέχρι που τα παράτησε τελείως τα ερτζιανά και ασχολήθηκε με το ιντερνετικό ραδιόφωνο.

----------


## alefgr

> Γιωργο SRF εχεις δικιο τα πρωτα stereo σηματα απο ερασιτεχνες θυμαμαι ηταν πριν το 1984 ( οπως ο 522  ,  261 , 995 , Σουπερ Γκουφη , 235 , 17 ) και μαλιστα ο *17* που τυχαινει να τον γνωριζω κιολας ηταν και απο τους πρωτους ερασιτεχνες που ανοιξαν στα fm γυρω στο 1975 -76 αν θυμαμαι



Τον Γιώργο τον 17 από το Ζεφύρι (Άνω Λιόσια) με το βομβάτο τρανζιστορικό;

----------


## dimitris_patissia

Αλέξανδρε,

Γράφτηκα μόνο για να απαντήσω: Το Star Radio αποτέλεσε ΤΗΝ κυρίαρχη έμπνευση για την, έστω και σύντομη, πορεία (εμού και  συν-παραγωγών)  στα Αθηναϊκά FM. Είμαι σίγουρος ότι δεν είμαι το μόνο παράδειγμα.

Η "προϊστορία":

- 1985/86: Κεντρίζεται το ενδιαφέρον με τακτική ακρόαση Star Radio και άλλων, "τοπικών" (τι γίνεται ο Μηνάς ο 485 άραγε) σταθμών. Πρώτο kit, τρανζιστορικό 0,κάτι Watt, με εμβέλεια ίσως και έξω απ'το σπίτι.

Η ιστορία:

- 1986: Συμμαθητής που δεν ήξερα καλά (ίδια τάξη, άλλο τμήμα):- Ακουσα ότι στήνεις σταθμό- Ναι, μηχάνημα βρήκα (δες παρακάτω για το "μηχάνημα") αλλά δεν έχω λεφτά για κεραία- ΟΚ, να συνεργαστούμε!- 25+ χρόνια μετά παραμένει ο καλύτερός μου φίλος. Α, και το ίδιο απόγευμα, αγορά ground plane από το Βασίλη στο Μοναστηράκι. 
- Μερικές μέρες αργότερα: Αρχή με ένα άθλιο αυτοταλάντωτο 504 απο ταράτσα οικογενειακής μονοκατοικίας, περικυκλωμένης από πολυκατοικίες, στα Κάτω Πατήσια. Το μόνο που ξέρω ότι κατάφερα είναι ότι οι γείτονες δεν έβλεπαν τηλεόραση...
- Αργότερα το 1986, ίσως αρχές 1987: Κάποιος από τους εν λόγω γείτονες αποφασίζει να καλέσει τις "Αρχές". Ευτυχώς το ενοχοποιητικό "μηχάνημα" δεν ήταν στο "studio" τη στιγμή της επίσκεψης, οπότε οι συνέπειες περιορίστηκαν στις "συστάσεις" απο τον bad cop (αν σε πιάσουμε με το ραδιογωνιόμετρο, από μένα θα τις φας) και στην αναγκαστική μετακόμιση του studio...
- ...το οποίο όμως μας βγαίνει σε καλό, καθότι μετακομίζουμε στο σπίτι άλλου φίλου σε πολυκατοικία στην Κυψέλη, με ταράτσα που παρέχει καλή οπτική επαφή σε σεβαστό μέρος του λεκανοπεδίου. Στο δρόμο το "μηχάνημα" αλλάζει σε ένα οριακά λιγότερο χειρότερο αυτοταλάντωτο 6146.
- Καλοκαίρι 1987, καταχαρούμενοι τόσο με το Eurobasket όσο και με το ότι "μας ακούνε!"
- Παράλληλα, είμαστε εδώ και χρόνια φανατικοί ακροατές Star Radio, είναι για μας το "gold standard".
- Τέλη 1987: Με την "ελεύθερη ραδιοφωνία" και τις "ερασιτεχνικές άδειες" στον ορίζοντα, και όντας μικροί και αθώοι (και επειδή έχουμε πλέον μαζευτεί κάμποσοι), αγοράζουμε ένα "σοβαρό" (για μας τουλάχιστον) τρανζιστορικό με PLL από την C&A (στην Πειραιώς αν θυμάμαι καλά). Αμέ, και αίτηση καταθέσαμε. Ακόμα περιμένουμε  :Tongue2: 
- Άλλη μία μετακόμιση, στην περιοχή Κολιάτσου. Μετονομασία του προηγούμενου αχταρμά σε "Studio 15". Το όνομα τυχαίο, απλώς "έπρεπε" να βγει ένα, και το extended intro του Blue Monday των New Order τελείωνε (έγινε "σήμα σταθμού"), αυτό μας ήρθε πρίν ανοίξει το μικρόφωνο.
- Μετά από παράπονα γειτόνων, η τελευταία μετακόμιση, αρχές 1988, στα Άνω Πατήσια. Η ακόμα καλύτερη οπτική επαφή, κάποιες προσπάθειες προώθησης (poster σε σχολεία της περιοχης, αναφορές από άλλους συναδέλφους της περιοχής) και από το πρώτο βράδυ εκπομπής το τηλέφωνο παίρνει φωτιά!
- Για μερικούς μήνες, χαμός. Το πρόγραμμα, με πρότυπο το Star Radio, έχει συγκεκριμένες "μουσικά θεματικές" εκπομπές. Η Metal εκπομπή, μάλιστα, είχε εισπράξει σε κάποιο σχετικό έντυπο (Heavy Metal νομίζω) το εξής εύσημο:- Ερώτηση σε μεταλά: "Ποιους ακούς στο ραδιόφωνο;"- "Δύο: Αλέξανδρο Ριχάρδο και Metal Machine στο Studio 15"Ε, εντάξει, με δείγμα έστω και έναν, είμαστε, σε κάτι, #2 μετά από το Star Radio! Μόνο σαμπάνιες δεν ανοίξαμε! - Μερικούς μήνες μετά (μέσα στο Πάσχα), από καρφωτή, κλοπή του βασικού εξοπλισμού (PLL και άλλα). Έγινε μια προσπάθεια να ξαναβγούμε στον αέρα με το παλιό 6146 αλλά μεταξύ εισαγωγικών εξετάσεων στον ορίζοντα και ριγμένου ηθικού, η ιστορία μας τελείωσε εδώ.

Είμαι σίγουρος ότι αν δεν υπήρχε το Star Radio, δε θα μας είχε κινηθεί η περιέργεια για τίποτα περισσότερο από, ίσως, το αρχικό kitάκι. Είσασταν καταλύτης  για πολλές καταπληκτικές εμπειρίες αρκετών ανθρώπων. Παραφράζοντας μια αγγλική ρήση που μ'αρέσει πολύ:

You, sir, made a dent in the universe.

Kudos.

----------

αθικτον (10-01-14), 

aris285 (01-11-13)

----------


## alefgr

Είναι αρκετά συγκινητικό φίλε Δημήτρη μετά από τόσες δεκαετίες να υπάρχουν παλιοί ακροατές και να θυμούνται ακόμα το StarRadio…

Όσο για το πρόβλημα των γειτόνων που αναφέρεις το είχα και εγώ, όχι σε τόσο μεγάλο σημείο μιας και η περιοχή μου την εποχή εκείνη ήταν αρκετά αραιοκατοικημένη. Μόνο που την εποχή εκείνη υπήρχε το αβαντάζ ότι έκπεμπαν μόνο δύο τηλεοπτικοί σταθμοί, οπότε ήταν αρκετά εύκολο να λυθεί το πρόβλημα με την ιδιοκατασκευή φίλτρων όπου έκαναν σημαντική πτώση των σημάτων από την μπάντα των FM. Ίσως κάποιοι γείτονες να τα έχουν ακόμα φυλαγμένα αυτά τα φίλτρα…

----------


## radioamateur

> Είναι αρκετά συγκινητικό φίλε Δημήτρη μετά από τόσες δεκαετίες να υπάρχουν παλιοί ακροατές και να θυμούνται ακόμα το StarRadio…
> 
> Όσο για το πρόβλημα των γειτόνων που αναφέρεις το είχα και εγώ, όχι σε τόσο μεγάλο σημείο μιας και η περιοχή μου την εποχή εκείνη ήταν αρκετά αραιοκατοικημένη. Μόνο που την εποχή εκείνη υπήρχε το αβαντάζ ότι έκπεμπαν μόνο δύο τηλεοπτικοί σταθμοί, οπότε ήταν αρκετά εύκολο να λυθεί το πρόβλημα με την ιδιοκατασκευή φίλτρων όπου έκαναν σημαντική πτώση των σημάτων από την μπάντα των FM. Ίσως κάποιοι γείτονες να τα έχουν ακόμα φυλαγμένα αυτά τα φίλτρα…



Προσωπικά θεωρώ ότι το StarRadio πρέπει να βγει ξανά στον αέρα γιατι και κενά υπάρχουν και ακροατές υπάρχουν.Άλλωστε το ύφος και ήθος  της ομάδα StarRadion θα το ζήλευαν πολλοί επώνυμοι ιδιωτικοί.Να μην ξεχνάμε ότι τα FM όχι μόνο δεν καταργήθηκαν αλλά ενσωματώθηκαν στα πιο σύγχρονα κινητά τηλέφωνα.Αν θυμάμαι καλά οι εκπομπές του γινόταν κυρίως Σαββατοκύριακα και γυρίζοντας από το σχολείο περιμέναμε να ακούσουμε αργά το βράδυ τον αγαπημένο μας σταθμό η πλειοψηφία των συμμαθητών μου.
Αναφέρθηκαν κάποια χαρακτηριστικά όπως 522 και Σούπερ Γκούφυ.Ήμουν και των δύο σταθμών ακροατής.Ειδικά ο Σταύρος 522 πρωτοάνοιξε στους 102 και μετακόμισε στους 98,5 την εποχή εκεινη μετά το άνοιγμα της ΕΡΑ ΣΠΟΡ.Το μηχάνημα αυτό σάρωνε.Πρέπει να ήταν πάνω από 500 με 700 watts. Φανταστείτε με μηδενικό θόρυβο στην μπάντα των FM τι ακρόσεις μπορούσε να κάνει κανείς ακόμα και με δέκτη της πλάκας.Για να βελτιώσω τη λήψη σε ένα ραδιοφωνάκι της SANYO τότε χρησιμοποιούσα ένα καλώδιο το οποίο είχα στηρίξει σχεδόν στο ταβάνι και το άλλο άκρο με κροκόδειλλακι στο ράδιο.
Τον Μουσικό  Γαλαξία τον θυμάται κανείς;

----------


## SRF

> Προσωπικά θεωρώ ότι το StarRadio πρέπει να βγει ξανά στον αέρα γιατι και κενά υπάρχουν και ακροατές υπάρχουν.Άλλωστε το ύφος και ήθος  της ομάδα StarRadion θα το ζήλευαν πολλοί επώνυμοι ιδιωτικοί.Να μην ξεχνάμε ότι τα FM όχι μόνο δεν καταργήθηκαν αλλά ενσωματώθηκαν στα πιο σύγχρονα κινητά τηλέφωνα.Αν θυμάμαι καλά οι εκπομπές του γινόταν κυρίως Σαββατοκύριακα και γυρίζοντας από το σχολείο περιμέναμε να ακούσουμε αργά το βράδυ τον αγαπημένο μας σταθμό η πλειοψηφία των συμμαθητών μου.
> Αναφέρθηκαν κάποια χαρακτηριστικά όπως 522 και Σούπερ Γκούφυ.Ήμουν και των δύο σταθμών ακροατής.Ειδικά ο Σταύρος 522 πρωτοάνοιξε στους 102 και μετακόμισε στους 98,5 την εποχή εκεινη μετά το άνοιγμα της ΕΡΑ ΣΠΟΡ.Το μηχάνημα αυτό σάρωνε.Πρέπει να ήταν πάνω από 500 με 700 watts. Φανταστείτε με μηδενικό θόρυβο στην μπάντα των FM τι ακρόσεις μπορούσε να κάνει κανείς ακόμα και με δέκτη της πλάκας.Για να βελτιώσω τη λήψη σε ένα ραδιοφωνάκι της SANYO τότε χρησιμοποιούσα ένα καλώδιο το οποίο είχα στηρίξει σχεδόν στο ταβάνι και το άλλο άκρο με κροκόδειλλακι στο ράδιο.
> Τον *Μουσικό  Γαλαξία τον θυμάται κανεί*ς;




Ναι βέβαια!!! 
Εσύ θυμάσαι το Music Radio?

----------


## radioamateur

Αν μου πεις συχνότητα θα σου πω.Έχε υπόψιν ότι πολλοί ήταν αυτοί που άλλαζαν τα χαρακτηριστικά σαν τα πουκάμισα.Θυμάμαι κάποιον 385 στους 104,5 επίσης. Δεν δεν  γνωρίζω αν ήταν γείτονας μου ωστόσο άνθρωπος έφερνε σήμα καμπάνα όπως και ο Σταύρος 522 όπως ο 69 και ο Γιάννης Υ013.
Αναφέρω επιγραμματικά ποιους θυμάμαι με κέντρο λήψης τους Αμπελόκηπους
Τον Γιάννη 461 κάπου στους 90, τον Δημήτρη 91 στους 105, τον 323 γύρω στους 98, τον Μουσικό Γαλαξία κάπου στους 106, τον Music Paradise στους 108,5, AM18, τον Μανώλη Α12 κάπου στους 95,8 αυτός εβαζε κρητικά (τρέλα),τον 1364, τον 511 κάπου στους 99,5 ,1411 κάπου στους 96,τον 211 κάπου στους 95, Μίλτος 57 στους 101, τον Κώστα Κ20 περίπου στους 103, Α228 αυτός έκπεμπε με το smart kit των 4 watts αργότερα αναβαθμίστηκε με αυτοταλάντωτο 6146 τον Α408 κάπου στους 104 τον Γιάννη τον Γαλαξία αυτός πρέπει να ήταν κλειδαράς έκπεμπε με φαράκι τύπου 4cx και διαφήμιζε το μαγαζί του.Θυμάμαι επίσης κάποιον 807 στους 94-95 στα πρότυπα StarRADIO τον άκουγα χαμηλά τον 17 και τον 238 από κέντρο Αθήνας.Nα μην ξεχάσω επίσης κάποιον Γιώργο 811 ο οποίος έκπεμπε με μόνο με αυτοταλάντωτα τύπου EL34-EL84. Ήταν και κάποιοι που έπαιζαν με 3cx1500a7 όπως έλεγαν που έκαναν αναμετάδοση μικρότερους ερασιτέχνες.Οι συχνότητες που ανέφερα πάντα κατά προσέγγιση γιατί το ραδιόφωνο μου ήταν αναλογικό.Κάποια περίοδο την δεκαετία του 80 άκουγα και κάποιον που έβαζε heavy metal ο οποίος ήταν τόσο κοντά στο σπίτι που τον άκουγα σε 5-6 συχνότητες.Πρέπει να έπαιζε με EL504. Έχουν περάσει χρόνια πολλά και αυτό είναι ένα μικρό δείγμα από ό,τι είχα ακούσει.Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο ισχύει αλλά καλοκαίρι δεκαετιας του 80 ερασιτέχνης με EL504  από τη περιοχή μου ακούστηκε Χαλκίδα.
Πριν από κάθε ακρόαση οι περισσότεροι ερασιτέχνες ανέφεραν το παρακάτω κείμενο" Θα γίνει ακρόαση σε όλη την μπάντα των FM όποιος φίλος επιθυμεί συνομιλία μπορεί να ετοιμάζεται.Η ακρόαση θα γίνει μετά από τόσα λεπτά από κλείσιμο του φέροντος σήματος"
Ωραία χρόνια...

----------

αθικτον (05-02-14), 

SRF (02-02-14)

----------


## antonis_p

Πόσο θα ήθελα να ακούσω κάποια ηχογραφημένη εκπομπή από εκείνη την εποχή ...

----------


## alefgr

> Πριν από κάθε ακρόαση οι περισσότεροι ερασιτέχνες ανέφεραν το παρακάτω κείμενο" Θα γίνει ακρόαση σε όλη την μπάντα των FM όποιος φίλος επιθυμεί συνομιλία μπορεί να ετοιμάζεται.Η ακρόαση θα γίνει μετά από τόσα λεπτά από κλείσιμο του φέροντος σήματος"



Αυτό γινόταν στο ξεκίνημα των ερασιτεχνών στην μπάντα των FM, μιας και τα περισσότερα μηχανάκια τότε, έβγαζαν αρκετό "θόρυβο" λόγω των αρμονικών και των αυτοταλαντώσεων. Αργότερα που έστρωσε η κατάσταση και εμφανίστηκαν σοβαρότερες κατασκευές, με PLL στην ταλάντωση και φίλτρα στην έξοδο και στις ενδιάμεσες βαθμίδες, δεν χρειαζόταν να κλείσεις την έξοδο για να κάνεις ακρόαση στη μπάντα. Τις περισσότερες φορές μάλιστα, έκανες και αναμετάδοση της μπάντας καθώς έκανες το scan και έτσι ό άλλος ήξερε ότι ακουγόταν και ξεκινούσε η συνομιλία με το πρωταρχικό "τι σήμα σου φέρνω και σε ποιά περιοχή!", όταν επρόκειτο για πρώτη επαφή και δεν ήταν ήδη γνώριμοι μεταξύ τους. Υπήρχαν και οι πιο προχωρημένες περιπτώσεις που με αναμετάδοση στην αναμετάδοση μετείχαν στην συνομιλία πάνω από 5 ταυτόχρονα ερασιτέχνες.

----------


## electron

> Υπήρχαν και οι πιο προχωρημένες περιπτώσεις που με αναμετάδοση στην αναμετάδοση μετείχαν στην συνομιλία πάνω από 5 ταυτόχρονα ερασιτέχνες.



Tο λεγόμενο "κύκλωμα". Κάποτε με μια τέτοια αλληλουχία αναμεταδόσεων ερασιτέχνης από χαλκίδα, είχε συνομιλήσει με τον FM1 από Αθήνα!!

----------


## antonis_p

> Tο λεγόμενο "κύκλωμα". Κάποτε με μια τέτοια αλληλουχία αναμεταδόσεων ερασιτέχνης από χαλκίδα, είχε συνομιλήσει με τον FM1 από Αθήνα!!



Αν μιλάς για τον Μανώλη τον FM1 από το Νέο Ηράκλειο, δεν χρειάζονταν αναμετάδοση για να ακουστεί Χαλκίδα.

----------


## usa

Παιδιά σας χαιρετώ όλους.
Σας παρακολουθώ πάντα απο τότε που ανακάλυψα το "hlektronika.gr" (απο τον Ιανουάριο του 2012).
Έχω βρει πολλά ενδιαφέροντα θέματα και έχω υλοποιήσει μερικά απο αυτά. Ορισμένα βέβαια δεν τα γνωρίζω. 
Είμαι της παλιάς σχολής (Ανωτέρα Σχολή Ηλεκτρονικών "Ο ΕΥΚΛΕΙΔΗΣ") στην Θεσσαλονίκη. Κάτοικος Νεάπολης Θεσσαλονίκης.
Είμαι 60 ετών. 
Το καλοκαίρι του 1966 (12,5 ετών) έκανα στα Μεσαία ενα αυτοταλάντωτο με 6V6. 
Το 1968 (επι χούντας) μας πιάσανε (εμένα και άλους 4 αν θυμάμαι καλά) και μας κρατήσανε μια βραδυά στην γενική ασφάλεια (στην Βαλαωρίτου), για να μην ειδοποιήσουμε τους υπόλοιπους (την άλλη μέρα έφεραν άλλους 2 ή 3 αν θυμάμαι καλά).
Κατασχέσανε τα μηχανίματα και μας άφησαν ελεύθερους.
Το πρώτο μου ψευδώνυμο ήτανε "ΑΕΤΟΣ". 
Ακολούθησαν και άλλα όπως "ΜΥΣΤΗΡΙΟΣ", "USA" και άλλα (απο φόβο επειδή μας κυνηγούσανε).
Παρέμεινα (στα ΑΜ) μέχρι το 1974. 
Μέχρι το 1972 ή 1973 γινότανε απλές συνομηλίες συνήθως με τεχνικά θέματα σχετικά με τους πομπούς, τις κεραίες και τους ενισχυτές. Μετά αρχίσανε οι εκπομπές με τραγούδια και αφιερώσεις και γινότανε χαμός. Τότε τα παράτησα.
Θα ήθελα αν κάποιος "Πειρατής" εκείνης της εποχής (πριν το73/74) διαβάσει αυτό το κείμενο να απαντήσει (ίσως γνωριζόμαστε).
Περάσανε περισσότερα απο 40 χρόνια και είναι λίγο δύσκολο αλλά μήπως και βγεί κάτι "συγκινητικό".
Σας κούρασα λίγο αλλά δεν πειράζει (πιστεύω).

Ευχαριστώ και σας παρακολουθώ.

ΥΓ: Πολλά ευχαριστώ στον *dovegroup* που άνοιξε αυτό το θέμα

----------


## electron

> Αν μιλάς για τον Μανώλη τον FM1 από το Νέο Ηράκλειο, δεν χρειάζονταν αναμετάδοση για να ακουστεί Χαλκίδα.



Πολύ πιθανό να ηταν αυτός Αντώνη, πάντως θυμάμαι χαρακτηριστικά αυτό το κύκλωμα που ως πιτσιρίκος τότε μου είχε κάνει μεγάλη εντύπωση.

----------


## Samios60

Λοιπον τι μου θυμισατε και εμενα ...εν ετη 1977 (17 χρονων...μην λετε .....) εχω φτιαξει στη Σαμο ενα αυτοταλαντωτο με μια 6146 αν θυμαμαι καλα αλλα που πανω στη σοφιτα (σσ. υψος σοφιτα ξεκινα απο τα 45 εκατοστα και στο κεντρο 1,75 μετρα εμπαινες με την κοιλια σερνοντας ) ...και απο πανω το κεραμιδι ...καλοκαιρι και ζεστη τρελλα μεσα στο 'studio'οπως ελεγα στο μικροφωνο ...ξαφνικα ακουω την μητερα μου να φωναζει οτι με ζηταν ...κατεβαινω και βλεπω μια κοπελια ωραιοτατη ξανθια που ηθελε να μπει και να δει το ...'studio' ....καλα βρηκα χιλιες 2 δικαιολογιες να μην δει τα χαλια μου και τελικα ...εφυγε..οταν ηρθα Αθηνα η 6146 δεν επαιζε καλα ακουγομουν μολις λιγα μετρα ...μηπως ειχαμε τοτε γεφυρες στασιμων κτλ ....τελος παντων γνωριζω τον Στεφανο τον Βιταλη τον σχεδιαστη ηλεκτρονικων κιτ του Νοστη (smart kit) φοβερο ατομο και τεραστιες γνωσεις οπου με βοηθα και στηνω ενα μικρο τρανζιστορικο αυτοταλαντωτο ισχυος 2watt < δεν θα το πιστεψετε αλλα απο Κορυδαλλο σε Αλιμο πηγαινε 9 στις 10 μοναδες ...εκει λοιπον μιλαω με ενα 'συναδελφο ραδιοερασιτεχνη 'τον Α11 αν θυμαμαι και εχουμε γινει φιλοι (απο αποσταση)
ο τυπος τρελλαμενος ολη μερα στο σταθμο του ητανε (1985-1986) εγω γυριζα απο την δουλεια και αμεσως ανοιγα ..εκεινος ητανε μονιμα ανοικτος ...τελος παντων με τον καιρο και μετα απο απειρες συνομιλιες ειπαμε να γνωριστουμε και απο κοντα εμενε καπου Νεο κοσμο οταν πηγα σπιτι του .....ενα διαμερισμο απελπιστικα φτωχο χωρις θερμανση η ψυξη χωρις επιπλα με τον 'σταθμο' στη μεση του 'σαλονιου' ο τυπος ειχε μαλι μεχρι τον κωλο του δεν ειχε δουλεψει ποτε του απο οτι μου ειπε (ψιλο Αναρχας κτλ) αλλα εως εδω καλα τι με ενοιζε τι εκανε οταν ομως μπηκε μεσα η ......εγκυος γυναικα του ...τοτε το σκηνικο αλλαξε η κοπελα εμφανως κατεβεβλημενη αδυνατη με εντονα μαυρους κυκλους κατω απο τα ματια και ενα θλιμενο μονιμα υφος ......μου ραγισε την καρδια ...ο τυπος ...στα ....παπαρια του καβαλα στο 'σταθμο' σε ερωτηση μου πως τα βγαζουν περα ...η απαντηση του ηταν ...ελα μωρε ολο και καποιος τσονταρη.............αυτη η σκηνη θα μου μεινη αξεχαστη

----------


## GiwrgosTH

Παρακαλώ το θέμα να κλειδωθεί!
Δε θα με κάνετε να δακρύζω κάθε φορά που διαβάζω μια ιστορία, που είναι και δική μου!  :Rolleyes:

----------


## SRF

Και βέβαια μετά μπήκαμε πολλοί στο "κόλπο" καταγραφής μας μέσα από νομιμοποίησή μας!!! Δόθηκαν άδειες σε αρκετούς που μετά τις "αναιρέσαν" μεθοδευμένα και δόλια... με απαλοιφή σιγά σιγά της παραγράφου 2 του άρθρου 2 το ΠΔ25/88 !!!! 

Αφού βέβαια για να πάρεις την άδεια σου έβγαζαν την ψυχή στην σκόπιμη καθυστέρηση διαβίβασης των φακέλλων μεταξύ συνΑΝΑρμοδίων υπουργείων... !!! Αρχική υποβολή φακέλου - αιτήσεως τον Απρίλιο του 1989! Η πρώτη κίνηση από ΑΝΕΥΘΥΝΟΫΠΕΥΘΥΝΟΥΣ "άμεση" ... μόλις ένα έτος μετά!!!  
MusicRadio900521.jpg 

MusicRadio901114.jpg 

Και η άδεια αρκετά... μετά!!!

----------


## SRF

> Αν *μου πεις συχνότητα θα σου πω*.Έχε υπόψιν ότι πολλοί ήταν αυτοί που άλλαζαν τα χαρακτηριστικά σαν τα πουκάμισα.Θυμάμαι κάποιον *385 στους 104,5* επίσης. Δεν δεν  γνωρίζω αν ήταν γείτονας μου ωστόσο άνθρωπος έφερνε σήμα καμπάνα όπως και ο Σταύρος 522 όπως ο 69 και ο Γιάννης Υ013.
> Αναφέρω επιγραμματικά ποιους θυμάμαι με κέντρο λήψης τους Αμπελόκηπους
> Τον *Γιάννη 461* κάπου στους 90, τον *Δημήτρη 91 στους 105*, τον *323 γύρω στους 98*, τον *Μουσικό Γαλαξία* κάπου στους 106, τον Music Paradise στους 108,5, AM18, τον Μανώλη Α12 κάπου στους 95,8 αυτός εβαζε κρητικά (τρέλα),τον 1364, τον 511 κάπου στους 99,5 ,1411 κάπου στους 96,τον 211 κάπου στους 95, Μίλτος 57 στους 101, τον Κώστα Κ20 περίπου στους 103, Α228 αυτός έκπεμπε με το smart kit των 4 watts αργότερα αναβαθμίστηκε με αυτοταλάντωτο 6146 τον Α408 κάπου στους 104 *τον Γιάννη τον Γαλαξία* αυτός πρέπει να *ήταν κλειδαράς* έκπεμπε με φαράκι τύπου 4cx και διαφήμιζε το μαγαζί του.Θυμάμαι επίσης κάποιον 807 στους 94-95 στα πρότυπα StarRADIO τον άκουγα χαμηλά τον 17 και τον 238 από κέντρο Αθήνας.Nα μην ξεχάσω επίσης κάποιον Γιώργο 811 ο οποίος έκπεμπε με μόνο με αυτοταλάντωτα τύπου EL34-EL84. *Ήταν και κάποιοι που έπαιζαν με 3cx1500a7 όπως έλεγαν που έκαναν αναμετάδοση μικρότερους ερασιτέχνες*.Οι συχνότητες που ανέφερα πάντα κατά προσέγγιση γιατί το ραδιόφωνο μου ήταν αναλογικό.Κάποια περίοδο την δεκαετία του 80 άκουγα και κάποιον που έβαζε heavy metal ο οποίος ήταν τόσο κοντά στο σπίτι που τον άκουγα σε 5-6 συχνότητες.Πρέπει να έπαιζε με EL504. Έχουν περάσει χρόνια πολλά και αυτό είναι ένα μικρό δείγμα από ό,τι είχα ακούσει.Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο ισχύει αλλά καλοκαίρι δεκαετιας του 80 ερασιτέχνης με EL504  από τη περιοχή μου ακούστηκε Χαλκίδα.
> Πριν από κάθε ακρόαση οι περισσότεροι ερασιτέχνες ανέφεραν το παρακάτω κείμενο" Θα γίνει ακρόαση σε όλη την μπάντα των FM όποιος φίλος επιθυμεί συνομιλία μπορεί να ετοιμάζεται.Η ακρόαση θα γίνει μετά από τόσα λεπτά από κλείσιμο του φέροντος σήματος"
> Ωραία χρόνια...



από το 1988 προς το τέλος ήταν στους 106.3 με ένα διπλό CX350... εκεί (και λίγο μετά έριξε το κεντρικό του στα 200W με ένα ΤΕΜ Ιταλίας... & με ένα μονό CX250 αναμεταδότη από τελεφερίκ Λυκαβηττού... στους 106.5MHz), δηλαδή δίπλα ακριβώς από τον "Ραδιο Ανθούσα" στους 106.1 με την CX1500 του Λουκά 511 (ο μουσικός Γαλαξίας του Σκουλά ήταν πιό κάτω σε συχνότητα)! Ο Μουσικός Γαλαξίας πήγε και έστησε και στα Τουρκοβούνια μηχανημα... με ζεύξη από την Μεσογείων (studio στον 5ο όροφο σχεδόν έναντι ΥΕΝΕΔ) μέσω λινκ στους 85MHz!!! 
Ο Στελάκης από τον Σταυρό (στην ταβέρνα δίπλα ακριβώς από τον πομπό Μεσαίων της ΥΕΝΕΔ εκεί στον λόφο) που ήταν από τους πρώτους που πήραν άδεια μάλιστα... αλλά δεν θυμάμαι πως έλεγαν τον σταθμό του... πιά! 

Προ "ελεύθερης ραδιοφΟνιας" ! 
Ο μακαρίτης Γιάννης ο γαλαξίας ήταν στους 105.5 και "πλακωνόντουσαν' ολίγον με τον 91...  αφού άλλωστε απείχαν και μόλις ένα τετράγωνο... !!! Ο 91 βέβαια έκανε και εκπομπές στον 9.84 μέχρι το 92... 
Ο 461 επίσης είχε "θέμα" με τον τότε 1378 (φίλο του μακαρίτη επίσης 37 :Cool:  που έβγαινε από Ζωγράφου επίσης (στον λόφο πίσω από την στάση "Γέφυρα" χαμηλά)... Αν και πλέον όδευε ήδη ως SV1... προς το τέλος της FMικής του ενασχόλησης και έπαιρνε μικρόφωνα σε χαμηλές μπάντες πλέον!!! 
Ο 323 ήταν λίγο πιό πάνω προς Γουδί... ενω ο 385 ήταν από το 81 πιά (μετά την Κυψέλη) κάπου στην Αμερικάνικη πρεσβεία δίπλα... σχεδόν εκεί που στήθηκε αρχικά το Κανάλι 15... το 1988 και άνοιξε μάλιστα και στην ίδια συχνότητα με αυτόν... και τον παίρναν τηλέφωνο να "μετακινηθεί" γιατί δεν ακούγαν καν τον σταθμό τους μέσα στα στούντιό τους ...  Έτσι  άλλαξε συχνότητα και αποφάσισε να πάρει άδεια... και λίγο αργότερα όνομα!  
Πιό πάνω Ζωγραφου ήταν ο Λουκάς ο 511 που όπως αναφέρθηκε είχαν φτιάξει (αργότερα ~1990) και με τον Βασίλη τον 1300  και ένα "κύκλωμα"  συνομιλιών με αναμετάδοση από μηχάνημα (CX1500) στημένο στον... Υμηττό!!! Μετά ο λουκάς πήγε Χαλάνδρι και ο 1300 αν θυμάμαι καλά κάπου Παλλήνη ? 
Αυτά στην ευρύτερη περιόχη σου... 
Από την άλλη πλευρά των Τορυκοβουνίων, ο 57 ο Μίλτος παρέμενε σταθερός στους 101 μετά το 1985... αν και αν θυμάμαι καλά μετά ασχολήθηκε με εκείνο το "συλλογικό" εγχείρημα του... "1ου Ερασιτεχνικού Προγράμματος" χαμηλότερα στην μπάντα που πήραν άδεια και... τελικά το κάνα μπάχαλο όλοι μαζί! Ο Λάκης ο 235 στους 94.5MHz από κέντρο Αθηνας -  Μουσείο,  όπως έλεγε εννοώντας όμως την Σχολή Ευελπίδων ψηλά τότε... και αργότερα (μετά το... ¨θηρίο' πιά) από Γαλάτσι... πάνω, που μετακόμισε... πριν συνταξιοδοτηθεί στον Αγ. Στέφανο με τις κόρες του πλεόν! Ο 995 ο Δημήτρης, επίσης δίπλα στην Σχολή ευελπίδων, αλλά από την πίσω πλευρά στο παρκάκι προς Γκύζη πλέον (πίσω από την στάση Σόνια στην Αλεξάνδρας δηλαδή)... Ο 383 χαμηλότερα στην Κυψέλη... στο Πεδίον Άρεως... 
Ο Νίκος ο 13 από την 'πλατεία Αττικής' όπως έλεγε... επίσης με μεγάλο μηχάνημα... και κεραίες... 
Και πόσοι άλλοι επίσης που έρχονται στο νου... ανατρέχωντας στις αναμνησεις... 


2x4CX_FMsm.JPG 


ΥΓ. Τώρα που το διάβασα... παρατήρησα ότι τελικά αναφερόμαστε ήδη σε αρκετούς μακαρίτες!!! Χμμμμ.... αρχίζω και προβληματίζομαι... ολίγον!!!  :Sad:

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Ο Στελάκης από τον Σταυρό (στην ταβέρνα δίπλα ακριβώς από τον πομπό Μεσαίων της ΥΕΝΕΔ εκεί στον λόφο) που ήταν από τους πρώτους που πήραν άδεια μάλιστα... αλλά δεν θυμάμαι πως έλεγαν τον σταθμό του... πιά!



PlayFM!
Τι καλό παιδί!!! Και ο πατέρας τους φοβερός!
Ο Στέλιος κάποια στιγμή που πήγα να δω το μηχάνημα (ELENOS 5 KW) μου ζήτησε να το συντονίσει και το συντόνιζε στην κυριολεξία με κλειστά μάτια!
Τι μου θύμησες...
Άραγε να ζει? Ο πατέρας του και η αδερφή του να έχουν ακόμη την ταβέρνα?

----------

SRF (04-02-14)

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Από την άλλη πλευρά των Τορυκοβουνίων, ο 57 ο Μίλτος παρέμενε σταθερός στους 101 μετά το 1985... αν και αν θυμάμαι καλά μετά ασχολήθηκε με εκείνο το "συλλογικό" εγχείρημα του... "1ου Ερασιτεχνικού Προγράμματος" χαμηλότερα στην μπάντα που πήραν άδεια και... τελικά το κάνα μπάχαλο όλοι μαζί!



Με το Μίλτο κάναμε πολύ παρέα κάποτε, μετά που τον πούλησε και έφυγε χαθήκαμε...
Είχαμε μιλήσει πριν κάτι χρόνια, ήταν στην Κρήτη αν θυμάμαι καλά? Ραδιόφωνο είχε και εκεί.
Πάω που λες μια Κυριακή πρωί στη Ζαχαρίτσα για το Ράδιο Ειρήνη. Κοιτάζω τον ιστό του Μίλτου και είχε πάρει κλήση 180 μοίρες και στηριζόταν στην κάθοδο. Είχε 3''.
Κατεβαίνω Μοναστηράκι και βρίσκω το Μίλτο που έκανε βόλτα, ως συνήθως! Του το λέω, ανοίγει το ραδιοφωνάκι και μου λέει "ρε συ παίζει πιο καλά από πριν"!
Του λέω "Μιλτάκο απλά είχες τα καλώδια ανάποδα και έστελνες το σήμα στον ουρανό  :Tongue2:

----------

SRF (04-02-14)

----------


## SRF

> *PlayFM!*
> Τι καλό παιδί!!! Και ο πατέρας τους φοβερός!
> Ο Στέλιος κάποια στιγμή που πήγα να δω το μηχάνημα (ELENOS 5 KW) μου ζήτησε να το συντονίσει και το συντόνιζε *στην κυριολεξία με κλειστά μάτια*!
> Τι μου θύμησες...
> Άραγε να ζει? Ο πατέρας του και η αδερφή του να έχουν ακόμη την ταβέρνα?



Α... γειά σου!!! Ναι ο Play FM!!! Με τον Στελάκη γνωριστήκαμε το 1981-82 μέσω ενός κοινού γνωστού... ! Τότε είδα τι πάει να πει ΠΑΘΟΣ με τα ηλεκτρονικά και τους πομπούς!!! Στο πίσω δωμάτιο της ταβέρνας... να σε αναγνωρίζει με την αφή στο πρόσωπο σου, να κρατάει υλικά και κολλητήρι με κάθε δυνατό άκρο... και να φτιάχνει τότε μια 6146! Λίγο αργότερα το 83 τον βοηθήσαμε (τρόπος του λέγειν δηλαδή... αφού μόνο βοήθεια δεν ήθελε) να φτιάξει πλέον μιά CX!!! 
Από τις γνωριμίες που στιγματίσαν την ζωή μου... ως παράδειγμα δύναμης & θέλησης!!! Λίγο πιό πάνω από εκεί... υπήρχε και το Στούντιο 101!!! 

έχω πολλά χρόνια να μάθω έστω για εκείνον... αφού τελευτάια φορά που άκουσα ήταν ότι είχε μαραζώσει όταν αναγκάστηκε να κλείσει πιά τον PLAY FM!!! 
Ναι... όλη η οικογένειά του τον στήριζε ΜΕ ΚΑΘΕ ΜΕΣΟ, ακόμα και όταν κάποια στιγμή τότε που τον γνω΄ρισα αρχικά πήγαν να τον "μαζέψουν" και ο πατέρας του μπήκε εμπρός σε όλους που πήγαν, αποφασισμένος να πέσει νεκρός παρά να αγγίξουν τον Στελάκη ή να του πάρουν τα μηχανήματα!!! 

Δεν ξαναπάτησαν ΠΟΤΕ εκεί, επί εποχής ραδιοπειρατείας!!!! 

Με την ύπαρξη του ΠΔ25/88 ο πατέρας του έτρεξε και έβαλε λυτούς και δεμένους, πλήρωσε νομικούς και ότι έξοδο ζητήθηκε... προκειμένου ο Στελάκης να αποκτήσει την άδεια άμεσα!!! Και βέβαια το πέτυχε με κάθε κόστος αφού θα έδινε και την ζωή του για τον Στέλιο!!! 

ελπίζω να είναι γερός και να ασχολείται ακόμα μες το δωματιάκι με κάθε λογής "εκπομπές" !!!

----------


## studio52

Γιωργο ( SRF ) με τι χαρακτηριστικο εβγαινες τοτε ?

----------


## 744

Και η Θεσσαλονίκη δεν πήγαινε πίσω. Πολλοί στον αέρα των μεσαίων αλλά και των FM. Κυνήγι από την ασφάλεια, "σύρμα", κρυφτούλι αλλά και ωραίες στιγμές!

Στον αέρα ως "Τρελός Επιστήμονας" αρχικά και μετά σταθερά ως "744" μέχρι που ο πατέρας μου ανακάλυψε την κεραία, την έκανε κυριολεκτικά κόμπο(!) και δεν κατάφερα να ξαναβγὠ στον αέρα με την ίδια επιτυχία. Αφήστε δε, που στην προσπάθεια να στήσω εκ νέου την κεραία, έπεσα από την 2η ταράτσα στην πρώτη, έσπασα 3 μετατάρσια και κάταγμα φτέρνας...! Αύγουστο μήνα, στο κρεβάτι! Εκτοτε δεν ξαναβγήκα῎

Στην Θεσσαλονίκη πολύ αγαπητός ήταν ο Γιώργος Αλεξίου (Radio 1) που ξετρύπωνε ότι ραδιοφωνικό κομάτι κυκλοφορούσε σε βινύλιο από όλο τον κόσμο και το παρουσίαζε πρώτος. Πραγματικά επιμόρφωσε μουσικά πολλούς παραγωγούς.

Εδώ τι μας έμαθε: http://ilovemyradio.blogspot.gr/2009...u-tribute.html

Εδώ αποσπάσματα από εκπομπές: http://katanakis.gr/blog/?p=100

Εδώ θα βρείτε το θρυλικό Hearts του Marty Balin αλλά και το Never Never Comes των Classix Nouveaux: http://olgahdiary.wordpress.com/2012...oodbye-to-you/

Θα τον θυμόμαστε πάντα.

----------


## SRF

> Γιωργο ( SRF ) με τι χαρακτηριστικο εβγαινες τοτε ?



Έχει αναφερθεί από άλλους εδώ... ήδη... 
Υπήρξαν δύο χαρακτηριστικά, τα προ και μετά του παιδομαζώματος του 1981! Το πρώτο και παλαιότερο επαναφέρθηκε βέβαια λίγο μετά το 1982 τέλος... Αμφότερα έχουν αναφερθεί! Αλλά πλέον δεν έχει σημασία ποιός ήταν ο καθένας μας... ως χαρακτηριστικό τότε... αφού η αναδρομή μάλλον είναι γενική και όχι αυταναγνωριστική νομίζω...

----------


## Samios60

Αθηνα 1980 και μετα τις αποτυχιες στη Σαμο να εκπεμψουμε σε μια σοβαρη αποσταση με τις 2χ 807 στα μεσαια 1600 ως συνηθως εχω γνωρισει στο μενιδι ενα τυπο με 2χ813 που κανει εκπομπη και ακουγεται στη μιση Ελλαδα ....καποια στιγμη πηγα σπιτι του ...το Μενιδι τοτε ητανε ...χωραφια ...το σπιτι του μια παραγκα και πολυμελη οικογενεια ο υιος εκανε εκπομπη και ο πατερας τις κατασκευες ενω ενα μικρο γυρω στα 4 χρονων τρυγυρναγε γυρω κρατωντας ενα.......δικανο τελος παντων ητανε οικογενεια ρομα με τρελλα στους πομπους .....οταν ειδα το μηχανημα με τις 2χ813 επαθα πλακα ....και οταν αρχισε η εκπομπη και οι λαμπες φθοριου συντονιζονταν στη διαμορφωση του σηματος τοτε ητανε τρελλα βγηκα εξω προς αναζητηση της κεραιας .....την ειδα φυσικα σε οριζοντια θεση   αλλα σε ευθεια 100 μετρα ....πηρα μια λαμπα φθοριου και προχωραγα παραλληλα με την κεραια και μου αναβε ....ο ενυσχυτης ετοιμος να βγει απο το σπιτι απο τα μουγγρητα της διαμορφωσης ακομη και η παραμορφωση της..... διαμορφωσης ειχε την γλυκα της ....αχχχ αθανατες εποχες

----------


## Samios60

Αλλα το γελιο το μεγαλο ητανε οταν με φωναξε ενας φιλος ηλεκτρολογος τοτε (πηγαινε σχολη ακομη) να του φτιαξω το τροφοδοτικο για πομπο στα μεσαια 
θα βαζαμε πανω γυρω στους 8-10 ηεκτρολυτικους ...μετα απο ωρες δουλειας θα γινονταν η δοκιμη πομπου-τροφοδοτικου (ο πομπος μια 813 με 6l6 ταλαντωση και buffer 807) αν θυμαμαι καλα ...οταν σηκωσαμε διακοπτη και αρχισαν κα κοκκινιζουν τα νηματα στη καθοδο ....πλεαμε σε πελλαγη ευτυχιας ....αλλα η ..ευτυχια δεν κρατησε πολλη ωρα ....ενας δυνατος θορυβος και το δωματιο γεμισε χιλλιαδες ψιλα χαρτακια και αρωμα λαδιου ...ναι ναι ειχα βαλει αναποδα τουλαχιστον 2-3 ηλεκτρολυτικους 
ωραια χρονια

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Α... γειά σου!!! Ναι ο Play FM!!! Με τον Στελάκη γνωριστήκαμε το 1981-82 μέσω ενός κοινού γνωστού... ! Τότε είδα τι πάει να πει ΠΑΘΟΣ με τα ηλεκτρονικά και τους πομπούς!!! Στο πίσω δωμάτιο της ταβέρνας... να σε αναγνωρίζει με την αφή στο πρόσωπο σου, να κρατάει υλικά και κολλητήρι με κάθε δυνατό άκρο... και να φτιάχνει τότε μια 6146! Λίγο αργότερα το 83 τον βοηθήσαμε (τρόπος του λέγειν δηλαδή... αφού μόνο βοήθεια δεν ήθελε) να φτιάξει πλέον μιά CX!!!



Είναι φοβερό πως με την αναπηρία του είχε αναπτύξει πολύ έντονα άλλες αισθήσεις!
Πάω Υμηττό με κάποιον παλιό φίλο, τον Ανδρέα, ιδιοκτήτη σταθμού τότε και βλέπω τον Στέλιο με τον πατέρα του.
Πάμε να τους χαιρετήσουμε, τους συστήνω το φίλο και του λέει ο Στέλιος, ακούγοντας μόνο ένα "χάρηκα, τι κάνετε" από τον Ανδρέα:
"εσύ δεν είσαι ο Πεταλούδας που έβγαινες πριν χρόνια στα CB?"
Τον γνώρισε από τη φωνή, από μια πρόταση!!! Ανατρίχιασα...
Γιώργο θυμάσαι διεύθυνση της ταβέρνας? Να περάσω καμιά μέρα να δω τι γίνετε, κοντά είμαι.

----------


## SRF

> Είναι φοβερό πως με την αναπηρία του είχε αναπτύξει πολύ έντονα άλλες αισθήσεις!
> Πάω Υμηττό με κάποιον παλιό φίλο, τον Ανδρέα, ιδιοκτήτη σταθμού τότε και βλέπω τον Στέλιο με τον πατέρα του.
> Πάμε να τους χαιρετήσουμε, τους συστήνω το φίλο και του λέει ο Στέλιος, ακούγοντας μόνο ένα "χάρηκα, τι κάνετε" από τον Ανδρέα:
> "εσύ δεν είσαι ο Πεταλούδας που έβγαινες πριν χρόνια στα CB?"
> Τον γνώρισε από τη φωνή, από μια πρόταση!!! Ανατρίχιασα...
> Γιώργο θυμάσαι διεύθυνση της ταβέρνας? Να περάσω καμιά μέρα να δω τι γίνετε, κοντά είμαι.



Δυστυχώς τελευταία φορά που πήγα εκεί... ήταν... ~1990 !!! Και όσο και αν η RAM μου είναι και υποστηριζόμενη από back-up μπατταρία... δυσυτχώς έχει επανεγγράψει πολλές φορές από πάνω... και δεν... 
Και αν και έριξα μιά ματιά σε χάρτη... 
PlayFM_1.jpg 

διαπίστωσα επίσης ότι και η αστικοποίηση έχει επίσης "διαγράψει' με "πολλαπλές επανεγγραφές' κάθε δυνατή οπτικοποίηση μιάς ανάμνησης του χώρου που ήταν τότε η ταβέρνα!!! Σχεδόν ότι φαίνεται ως κεραμοσκεπή στην εικόνα πιό πάνω... τότε (ειδικά μέχρι τα μέσα των 80's δηλαδή) ήταν χωράφια!!! Η ταβέρνα ξεχώριζε εκεί από απόσταση όπως πήγαινες δεξιά από την Κλεισθένους προς την Γραβιάς σήμερα!!!

----------

GiwrgosTH (05-02-14)

----------


## GiwrgosTH

Ναι βρε Γιώργο έχεις δίκιο, θυμάμαι χωράφια και τώρα εκεί είναι όλα κτισμένα.
Θα περάσω μια βόλτα μήπως τη βρω...

----------


## p.gabr

> Αθηνα 1980 και μετα τις αποτυχιες στη Σαμο να εκπεμψουμε σε μια σοβαρη αποσταση με τις 2χ 807 στα μεσαια 1600 ως συνηθως εχω γνωρισει στο μενιδι ενα τυπο με 2χ813 που κανει εκπομπη και ακουγεται στη μιση Ελλαδα ....καποια στιγμη πηγα σπιτι του ...το Μενιδι τοτε ητανε ...χωραφια ...το σπιτι του μια παραγκα και πολυμελη οικογενεια ο υιος εκανε εκπομπη και ο πατερας τις κατασκευες ενω ενα μικρο γυρω στα 4 χρονων τρυγυρναγε γυρω κρατωντας ενα.......δικανο τελος παντων ητανε οικογενεια ρομα με τρελλα στους πομπους .....οταν ειδα το μηχανημα με τις 2χ813 επαθα πλακα ....και οταν αρχισε η εκπομπη και οι λαμπες φθοριου συντονιζονταν στη διαμορφωση του σηματος τοτε ητανε τρελλα βγηκα εξω προς αναζητηση της κεραιας .....την ειδα φυσικα σε οριζοντια θεση   αλλα σε ευθεια 100 μετρα ....πηρα μια λαμπα φθοριου και προχωραγα παραλληλα με την κεραια και μου αναβε ....ο ενυσχυτης ετοιμος να βγει απο το σπιτι απο τα μουγγρητα της διαμορφωσης ακομη και η παραμορφωση της..... διαμορφωσης ειχε την γλυκα της ....αχχχ αθανατες εποχες




την εποχή την δικη μου ηταν μια οικγενεια δεν θα τους πω Ρομα,αλλά τσιγγάνους, ένα επίπεδο πιο πάνω
μάλιστα ένας τελείωσε και γυμνάσιο

Ηταν η οικογένεια βασ...υ και ένας εξ αυτών και ο γνωστότατος που μετέπειτα άνοιξέ το κατάστημά ηλεκτρικών ειδών στους *Αγιους Αναργύρους*
ΝΑΙ ηταν ενας  και μεταδόθηκε ,βοήθησε ο ένας ,βοήθησε ο άλλος, βοηθήσαμε εμείς, σπρώξε από  δω ρώτα από εκεί άνοιξαν και επισκευαστικό κατάστημα τηλεοράσεων  ,πλυντηρίων (εκεί να δεις πλάκα),άλλαζαν μόνο λάμπες και τις βλάβες στον Τακη με δύο χιλιάρικα 

Δεν θα κρίνω τίποτα , αλλά εχω να πω οτι άνθρωποι που δεν ξέραν από που στρίβει το ρεύμα και έφτιαξαν μηχανήματα και πέτυχαν επαγγελματικά 

*θαρρος να έχεις και όλα γίνονται, η άγνοια βοηθάει πολύ*

----------


## SRF

Είχα γνωρίσει Αθίγγανο ή Γύπτο (και ΜΗΝ βγει κανένας να ισχυριστεί ότι είναι άσχημη αυτή ονομασία, γιατί καλά θα κάνει να μάθει τι δηλώνει και πως προέκυψε πρώτα) που ήταν ραδιο-πειρατής αρχικά στα μεσαία... και αργότερα πέρασε και λίγο στα FM! Καλό παιδί... ήθελε να πάει και σε σχολή να μάθει... αλλά δεν είχε τελειώσει γυμνάσιο και δεν μπορούσε!!! Δυστυχώς η μοίρα πολλών ανθρώπων εξαρτάται από τις οικογενειακές τους διαδρομές! 
Κάποια στιγμή μάλιστα προσπάθησε να εργαστεί και σε ένα εργοστάσιο μονταρίσματος πλακετων... και η αλήθεια είναι ότι ήξερε τι να κάνει και μπροούσε να δουλέψει εκεί... αλλά... αλλά... δεν μπόρεσε να πάει τελικά!!! 

Πολλά χρόνια αργότερα τον ξανασυνάντησα να δουλεύει στην μουσική σε κάποιο νυκτερινό μαγαζί... από τα 'δύσκολα' μάλιστα!!!

----------


## Samios60

Αντε παλι θα το πω εν ετη 1987 και εχω ενα service σε καταυλισμο Τσιγγανων στο Ζεφυρι (δεν 'επαιζε' η καινουργια τηλεοραση οπως ειχαν πει)αφου περιπλανηθηκα σε ολο τον καταυλισμο ρωτωντας δεξια και αριστερα τελικα μου εδειξαν μια παραγκα κυριολεκτικα η λεξη με χιλιαδες τρυπες στην οροφη με διαστασεις περιπου 3μετρα χ2μετρα μεσα εκει ηταν το σολονι η κρεβατοκαμαρα η τουαλετα το καθιστικκο η...κουζινα κτλ   κατοικουσε ενα νεαρο ζευγος μολις ειχαν παντρευτη απ οτι εμαθα στη μεση του συνολου και πανω σε μια καρεκλα καθονταν περηφανη η ......τηλεοραση ολοκαινουργια αλλα.... με χιονια κανω ελεγχο στο καλωδια της κεραιας και στο φισακι ολα καλα βαζω την γεννητρια ....ολα καλα ξανα την κεραια τιποτα ...λεω να δω λιγο την κεραια ? ποια ? με ρωτανε και οι δυο μαζι ...την κεραια ξαναλεω ..μα λεει ο αντρας δεν εχουμε !!!!!! μα καλα λεω το καλωδιο που παει ?? μου λεει διπλα ...στους συμπεθερους να βλεπουν και αυτοι !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## leosedf

> Πόσο θα ήθελα να ακούσω κάποια ηχογραφημένη εκπομπή από εκείνη την εποχή ...






Αυτή η πειρατική μπαντάνα τα σπάει  :Lol:

----------


## p.gabr



----------

A--15 (16-02-14), 

billisj (24-02-14), 

gRooV (15-02-14), 

perithess (15-02-14), 

SRF (14-02-14)

----------


## antonis_p

http://www.adwnisfm.gr/deka80.html

----------


## john_b

Αντώνη βάλε στην λίστα:
7-94 (πρώην 007) στα FM Γιάννης από Μαγούλα (εγώ)
Τζερόνημο, Χάρης από Μαγούλα, στα ΑΜ κυρίως και στα FM αργότερα
Μάκης Βετεράνος από Ελευσίνα (συγχωρεμένος εδώ και πολλά χρόνια), στα ΑΜ

----------


## antonis_p

> Αντώνη βάλε στην λίστα:
> 7-94 (πρώην 007) στα FM Γιάννης από Μαγούλα (εγώ)
> Τζερόνημο, Χάρης από Μαγούλα, στα ΑΜ κυρίως και στα FM αργότερα
> Μάκης Βετεράνος από Ελευσίνα (συγχωρεμένος εδώ και πολλά χρόνια)



Η λίστα δεν είναι δική μου!  :Smile:

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

-Bρέ  παιδιά  κάτι  όχι  τόσο  σχετικό  με  το  θέμα  υπήρχε  κάποτε  ο  Ραδιοφωνικός  Σταθμός  Φωκίδος  πρέπει  να  ήταν  νόμιμος  αλλά  δεν  γνωρίζω  με  τι  καθεστώς  λειτουργούσε   τον  θυμάμαι  περίπου  στα  τέλη  της  δεκαετίας  του  '60  πιτσιρικάς  πρίν  πάω  σχολείο  μετέδιδε  και  καραγκιόζη  γύρω  στις  20.00  με  χορηγία  της  PIRELLI  παρακαλώ  άλλα  στοιχεία  .
-Συχνότητα  περίπου  1600.
-'Ωρες  λςιτουργείας   17.00 -  24.00
-Πρόγραμμα  με  αφιερώσεις
-Σήμα  λήξης  ένα  χασαποσέβικο

-Ο σταθμός  ήταν  καθαρά  επαγγελματικός   τον  ακούγαμε  στα  σύνορα  των  νομών  Κορινθίας  Αργολίδας  στο  ύψος  των  Μυκηνών  περίπου  αρκετά  καθαρά  όπως   οι  Κρατικοί,  αν  κάποιος  γνωρίζει  κάτι  σχετικό  ας  το  αναφέρει  έτσι  για  ττην  ιστορία,  κυρίως  με  τι  καθεστώς  λειτουργούσε.

----------


## john_b

Στην σελίδα που έβαλες είδα και την τελευταία κατασκευή μου (ως σύνθεση):
*6AK5 - 6C4 - 5763 - 6146*

----------


## nikin22000

Βρε πουρειτζερ δεν έχετε αλλη δουλειά να κάνετε?
Τι ανοίγετε θέματα που τσούζουν - αναμνήσεις που δεν ξεχνιώντε με τίποτα.!!!
Με αναγκάσατε να διαβάσω μεμιάς 15 σελίδες φόρουμ......
Θέλετε να ξεκινήσω και εγώ και να τελειώσω αύριο??
Θα αναφέρω μόνο τους μεσαιατζήδες ...Σπύρο Δελακοβία,Γιαννάκη Σνούπυ 812 απο Καρέα,Θοδωρη Πέτερσον απο Δαφνη με την φοβερότερη διαμόρφωση (συγχωρεμένος πια) και στα FM τον 48 και τον 425 με την πρώτη γεννήτρια stereo που άκουσα τοτε, τον 911 τον 420 κλπ
Καλά την απεργία των ερασιτεχνών των FM δεν την θυμάται κανείς??
Στην συγκέντρωση στην Αραχώβης δεν ήταν κανένας σας.?? Πάντως μόνος μου δεν ήμουν!!!!
Ναστε καλά ρε παιδιά!!!!

----------


## nikin22000

Και ενα κουιζ για να σας βάλω βαθμό....Όλοι ξέρουμε την σχέση θεωρίας κεραιών μεσαίων και πατάτας,,Καλά τώρα!!
Την σχέση όμως των κεραιών μεσαίων και κλουβιού χωρίς καναρίνι η παπαγαλάκι την ξέρει κανείς?
Για να σας δω..................

----------


## Ακρίτας

> -Bρέ  παιδιά  κάτι  όχι  τόσο  σχετικό  με  το  θέμα  υπήρχε  κάποτε  ο  Ραδιοφωνικός  Σταθμός  Φωκίδος



Τον ακούγαμε και στον Έβρο, Θυμιο. Θυμάμαι ότι ο πατέρας μου έλεγε ότι ήταν ιδιωτικός.

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Είχα την τύχη μέσω γνωστού να γνωρίσω το Θοδωρή Πέτερσον. Παρευρέθηκα και στην κηδεία του. Πρόσφατα είδα επίσης το χαρτί της κηδείας του Σπύρου Δελακωβία (Δελαγκίκα, αν θυμάμαι καλά) στον Άγιο Δημήτριο.

----------


## passer07

λίγο που διάβασα μου θυμίσατε  ενα καθηγητή μου στο ΤΕΕ ζωγράφου (Μαθηματικό) που ήταν  του  αθλήματος και μας έλεγε ιστορίες    :Biggrin:  (όπως και για το ποδόσφαιρο  τότε  που παίζανε τάβλι πριν τον αγώνα και οχι μπουνιές )

----------


## nikin22000

> Και ενα κουιζ για να σας βάλω βαθμό....Όλοι ξέρουμε την σχέση θεωρίας κεραιών μεσαίων και πατάτας,,Καλά τώρα!!
> Την σχέση όμως των κεραιών μεσαίων και κλουβιού χωρίς καναρίνι η παπαγαλάκι την ξέρει κανείς?
> Για να σας δω..................



περιμένω απαντήσεις!!

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> ...Γιαννάκη Σνούπυ



Τώρα που είπες Σνούπυ θυμήθηκα τον Βαγγέλη τον Σπούκυ!
Ο SRF θα τον θυμάται, όπως και ο Silver φυσικά, είχε και μαγαζί με CB κλπ στην Αγίου Φιλίππου, κάποια στιγμή μετακόμισε και τον έχασα. 
Τι να γίνετε αυτή η ψυχή?

----------


## RFtech

"Έφυγε" ο Κώστας;;; τον γνώριζα από το '86, οταν εργαζόταν στον "Καραλή" στην Καρύτση, έκανα κοπάνα από το σχολείο για να πάω να συναντήσω τον Κώστα και να συζητήσω μαζί του για κατασκευές. Ουσιαστικά εκείνος με μύησε στην RF.... :Sad:

----------


## GiwrgosTH

Αυτό το έχετε δει?





Ιστορικές φωτογραφίες, που οι παλαιότεροι τους περισσότερους τους ξέρετε! 
Κάποιους δυστυχώς τους ξέρατε  :Sad:

----------

αθικτον (15-03-14), 

nikman (29-03-14)

----------


## SeAfasia

είχα πάει από καιρό σε ένα μάστορα(περιελήξης μοτέρ) να πάρω πηνιόσυρμα για να φτίαξω πηνία για ένα πι ελ ελ και πάνω στν κουβέντα μου έδωσε αυτές:

----------


## ΝίκοςRider

Περασμένες μου Αγάπες ¨όνειρα που σβήσατε....... μια γλυκιά μελαγχολία αναπόλησης! α ρε χρόνε αλήτη!

----------


## SeAfasia

αστα να πάνε,ο μ/τ 6,3v είναι απο ελληνική βιοτεχνία αν δεις της ΒΙΟ-ΝΙΚ
QUOTE=ΝίκοςRider;647771]Περασμένες μου Αγάπες ¨όνειρα που σβήσατε....... μια γλυκιά μελαγχολία αναπόλησης! α ρε χρόνε αλήτη![/QUOTE]

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Πέρα από τη γραφικότητα του θέματος, τα εικονιζόμενα μηχανήματα των "διαφημισάκηδων" χαρακτηρίζονται επιεικώς άθλια. Δεν ήταν άξιον απορίας που παρέμβαλαν τα πάντα, ακόμη και επικοινωνίες αεροσκαφών.

----------


## SeAfasia

γιαυτό έπεσε το τζάμπο της Μαλαισίας;
Ξέρεις κάτι ποιο οικολογικό;




> Πέρα από τη γραφικότητα του θέματος, τα εικονιζόμενα μηχανήματα των "διαφημισάκηδων" χαρακτηρίζονται επιεικώς άθλια. Δεν ήταν άξιον απορίας που παρέμβαλαν τα πάντα, ακόμη και επικοινωνίες αεροσκαφών.

----------


## SRF

> Πέρα από τη γραφικότητα του θέματος, τα εικονιζόμενα μηχανήματα των "διαφημισάκηδων" χαρακτηρίζονται επιεικώς άθλια. Δεν ήταν άξιον απορίας που παρέμβαλαν τα πάντα, ακόμη και επικοινωνίες αεροσκαφών.



Δεν μπορώ παρά να συμφωνήσω... με μόνο απαλλακτικό το ότι σκοπός τους ήταν να "πεταχτούν" σε μιά γωνιά κάπου χύμα και να είναι όσο το δυνατόν πιό φθηνά γιατί μπορεί να "εξαφανίζονταν' ακόμα και την επόμενη ημέρα! Άλλωστε αυτά τα φτιάχναν για να βγάζουν "φράγκα" και όχι για σωστά και άψογα μηχανήματα! Δυστυχώς έτσι ήταν... για αυτούς που έβγαζαν ΠΟΛΛΑ λεφτά τελικά... και δεν ήταν οι απλά "γραφικοί" χομπύστες! 

Και ναι πολλές φορές αυτοί δημιουργούσαν και αρκετές παρεμβολλές που "δικαιολογούσαν" τα... ΓΕΝΙΚΑ "αντίμετρα" προς γραφικούς και "επαγγελματίες" !

----------


## p.gabr

To πιο κατακριτέο από όλα ,ήταν ότι σε διδασκόσουν  από βιβλία καθηγητών - περιοδικά  να φτιάξεις αυτά τα κυκλώματα!!!

Τωρα θέλω να φτιάξω κάτι, βρήκα ένα πηνίο σε ευκαιρία και τα μεταφορικά είναι free :Tt1: 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ROCKWELL-COL...85b18c&vxp=mtr

----------

nick1974 (18-07-18)

----------


## Ακρίτας

Αφού  είναι και FREE SHIPPING λέω να το παραγγείλω.

----------


## dovegroup

Εφυγε σήμερα νωρίς σήμερα το πρωϊ εντελώς αναπάντεχα σε ηλικία 50 ετών από κοντά μας ο Βασίλης ο Super Boy ή B234, την δεκαετία του 80 εξέπεμπε από Ανω Ιλίσια με μια J Pole και ένα τρανσιστοράτο VFO.
Καλό ταξίδι Αδερφέ Μου Βασίλη Αθώε Γίγαντα Αρχοντα Του Φιλότιμου Και Της Φιλίας.
Κράτα Θέση Σε Γαλλικό Τραπέζι Εχουμε Να Γράψουμε Απειρα Κορδόνια...
Το αγαπημένο του μουσικό θέμα.

----------


## Ακης 1

Καλημερα παιδια ειμαι ο....Ακης FM STATION 10711980
1071
ΠΕΡΙΣΤΕΡΙ



Χαιρομαι πολυ που μου θυμησατε παλιες,καλες,αθωες,αξεχαστες εποχες απο το 1980 οταν μαθητες τοτε του Τεχνικου Λυκειου φταχναμε.....αυτοταλαντωτα,βαθμιδες με μονο κινητρο
την αγαπη μας για το ραδιοφωνο.
Συγκινηθηκα οταν ειδα το χαραχτηριστικο μου σ αυτον τον καταλογο.Τωρα σε αλλες μπαντες και συχνοτητες....
Στην διαθεση σας.
Καλο dx!!!!!!!!

----------


## ΑΘΑΝΟΣ

Γιώργιο σε ποιές συχνότητες βγαίνεις και με τί χαρακτηριστικό;

----------


## SRF

Γιατί κάποτε το ραδιόφωνο δεν ήταν play-list και διαφημίσεις!

----------

p.gabr (16-07-18)

----------


## MAKHS

Ο 1572 από Χαϊδάρι ήμουν εγώ..Ύψωμα Κουνέλια αριστερά της λεωφόρου καβάλας με 504 και απλό δίπολο..Τα χρόνια περάσανε!!Ευχαριστώ φίλε

----------


## MAKHS

Ξ 1572 Ξ±ΟΟ Ξ§Ξ±ΟΞ΄Ξ¬ΟΞΉ Ξ�ΞΌΞΏΟΞ½ Ξ΅Ξ³Ο..ΞΟΟΞΌΞ± ΞΞΏΟΞ½Ξ*Ξ»ΞΉΞ± Ξ±ΟΞΉΟΟΞ΅ΟΞ¬ ΟΞ·Ο Ξ»Ξ΅ΟΟΟΟΞΏΟ ΞΊΞ±Ξ²Ξ¬Ξ»Ξ±Ο ΞΌΞ΅ 504 ΞΊΞ±ΞΉ Ξ±ΟΞ»Ο Ξ΄Ξ―ΟΞΏΞ»ΞΏ..Ξ€Ξ± ΟΟΟΞ½ΞΉΞ± ΟΞ΅ΟΞ¬ΟΞ±Ξ½Ξ΅!!
ΞΞ€ΞΞ£
ΞΞΞΞΞ‘ΞΞ€ΞΞΞ
Ξ*ΞΞ‘ΞΞΞ§Ξ
ΞΞΞΞΞ

1984
733
ΞΞΞ¦ΞΞ£ΞΞ
ΞΞΞ‘ΞΞΞΞΞ£

1984
227
ΞΞΞ*ΞΞΞΞΞΞ*ΞΞ


1984
149
ΞΞΞΞΞΞ


1984
666
ΞΞΞ‘ΞΞ₯Ξ£Ξ


1984
591
Ξ¨Ξ₯Ξ§ΞΞΞ


1984
661
ΞΞΞ¦ΞΞ Ξ²ΒΒ ΞΞΞ© ΞΞ§Ξ ΞΞΞ£Ξ


1984
0-55
ΞΞΞΞ£ΞΞ


1984
1280
Ξ¨Ξ₯Ξ§ΞΞΞ


1984
401
ΞΞΞΞΞΞ


1984
52
Ξ*ΞΞ‘ΞΞΞΞ


1984
1356
ΞΞΞ¦ΞΞ£ΞΞ


1984
1068
ΞΞΞ‘ΞΞ₯Ξ£Ξ


1984
938
Ξ§ΞΞΞΞΞ‘Ξ


1984
184
Ξ§ΞΞΞΞΞ‘Ξ


1985
1035
ΞΞΞ‘ΞΞ₯Ξ£Ξ


1985
741
ΞΞΞΞΞΞ


1985
744
ΞΞΞ‘ΞΞ₯Ξ£Ξ


1985
1572
Ξ§ΞΞΞΞΞ‘Ξ


1985
378
ΞΞΞΞ€Ξ‘Ξ ΞΞΞΞΞΞ£



[/QUOTE]

----------


## antonis_p

Γιατί τα βλέπω έτσι;

2018-10-04.png

----------


## MAKHS

Γεια σου Αντώνη. Δεν ξέρω γιατί βγήκαν έτσι :Biggrin:

----------

